# The Night Konoha Stood Still.



## Teller1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, so my last idea didn't go over to well.
This is a new one.  
Leave me comments tell me what you think.  PLease don't troll.



     The sun peered over a smoke covered sky.  Debris laid scattered over the ground as several shinobi ran through the carnage looking for survivors.  One shinobi wiped a bead of sweat from his forehead as he lifted a raptor.  Underneath laid the limp body of a child.  The flames from another pile of debris lit up and began its journey to the body.  The shinobi quickly gathered the child in his arms and leapt from the ground.  As he raced to reach the outer boundaries he saw as other shinobi, like himself, were carrying the dead out one and two at a time.  He continued to edge of the city where he laid the body down and peered back at the city.  They never saw the attack coming.  Intelligence told them that it may happen.  They were told that there was a clan out there more powerful than that of akatsuki, and that they would be making their move on the fire country soon.  But no one though a clan so powerful would come from the Wind country.  The shinobi shook himself as a hand one placed on his shoulder.
	?Naruto, the hokage wants to see you,? came the soft voice of Hinata.
	?Okay, I?m on my way.  Hinata please help find any survivors,? Naruto told her as he headed to the Hokage?s tent.
	Tsunade sat with her head in her hands.  She peered up to see Naruto walking through her entrance.  Naruto?s coat drapped past his knees with is dark red color burning with black flames on the end.  He had grown into one of the, if not, the strongest Jounin in the Leaf.  He stared at the Hokage and gently lowered his head to her.
	?Today is a terrible day for the leaf village,? the hokage exclaimed, ?Not since Pain, has an attack so destructive been made upon Konoha.  We lost many shinobi last night, and many more are waiting for recovery today.?  Naruto looked up, anger and frustration filled his eyes.
	?What happened last night?  Why didn?t we hear an alarm?  I didn?t even see the people who did this!?
	?They moved precisely and on target.  I?ve never seen anything like this before in my life.  But we have a lead on who It was.  A village in the Wind Country have outcasted certain members of their village.  They are known only as Tsuihousha.  They are consisted of members of different clans.  Their leader is Shinratsu, a very notorious and dangerous ninja.?  Naruto?s eyes narrowed and he starred the hokage in the eyes.
	?Tell me what you want me to do!?  Naruto said.  The hokage looked at him.
	?I want you to get a team together.  Your mission is A rank.  Find out any information you can about Tsuihousha, find them and elimnate them.?  Naruto looked at them hokage.
	?You got it, Grandma.?


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 3, 2009)

This is good, go on man. I want more of this one.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Naruto began to walk out of the tent when Tsunade called out.
    "Naruto"

     "Yes?"  came Naruto.

    "Do what ever it takes!"  Tsunade said.

    "I will get them, I promise.  And when I promise something, I come through.  That's my ninja way."  Naruto said, giving Tsunade a wink and a thumbs up.  

    As Naruto walked out of the tent Tsunade sat there watching.  He had grown so much, matured in every way.  But he never lost his focus through it all.  He was still the focused man who's desire was to be Hokage.  Tsunade felt her face.  Her jutsus were strong but even her age was catching her.  She could feel wrinkles forming on her cheeks.  She could feel her day of stepping aside would be soon.  She looked at the tent entrance.

      "It is gonna be up to you, Naruto." 

      Naruto ran back into the city to see how the rescue was going in the city.  When he looked at the city the sun had fully risen and the mayhem was easily seen.  Houses, buildings all turned on themselves.  Naruto saw some shinobi frantically searching for survivors and bodies.  Naruto looked where they were laying the dead, dozens of bodies.  Men, woman, children all dead.  Naruto saw some academy students laying on their parents, crying.  Naruto looked away.  How could anyone do this.  His anger began to rise and felt a chakra increase.  Naruto quickly breathed. "Can't get to worked up," NAruto thought.  He looked at the shinobi still searching for others.  Naruto knew that this would take forever at this rate.  He closed his eyes and formed a cross with his middle and index fingers with each hand.  He centered his chakra, and opened his eyes.

      "Kage Bunshin no Jutsu."  Naruto called out.  A cloud formed around him, and when it cleared, a multitude of Narutos stood in its stead.  Naruto looked at his clones and nodded.  They all knew what he wanted done.  THey began running through the city searching for survivors.  Naruto followed suit in the search.  

     He began thinking to himself, who should he take on the mission.  It was going to be a mission of test and trials.  He wanted to take more Jounin the Chunin.  Sasuke maybe?  Choujii, Shikamaruu, definatley.  Sakura...maybe.  Naruto rubbed his head.  She's always hitting me.  Even since her and Sasuke got together, she's even been even more abusive.  YOu'd think since they were older, Naruto being 25 now.  That maybe she'd not be so aggressive, but she is.  Naruto continued thinking, well she is a very strong shinobi.  But I can't take her and Sasuke.  Maybe Ino instead.  Konohomaru, he had become a very strong chunin, almost a jounin.  

       Naruto's thought was interuptted when he pulled back a peice of roofing.  Laying there was..no it couldn't be, Naruto thought.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes yes, and and, come on man more.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll update in a bit, I gotta run out for a minute.  I'm trying to post a little a time to maybe get people interested--  No one comments that much on here..lol


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I like big time man, more please.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Naruto looked down and saw the unconscience, possibly dead, body of Rock Lee.  Naruto's eyes widened in shock and fear.

"Lee!!  LEE!!  WAKE UP!" Naruto said picking him up.  Naruto placed two fingers under his mandibular bone.  Yes, there was a pulse, it was faint but it was a pulse.  Naruto stood up and without a second thought was racing off to the hospital, which was almost demolished, but still operational.  As he jumped infrontof the hospital he saw Sakura.

"Sakura-chan!  Hurry help!"  Naruto yelled.  Sakura turned quickly, she saw Rock Lee laying in the arms of Naruto.  Her heart fell.

"ROCK!  Is he okay, Naruto?" Sakura said rushing to Naruto.

"I don't know, Sakura-chan.  His pulse is faint.  Use your Medic-Nin Jutsu on him or whatever!"  Naruto said.  Sakura felt her temper flare.  She started to raise her fist to hit Naruto, but noticed Lee's horrible state.  She released her hand and decided to deal with Naruto's idiocracy later.

She placed her hands over his chest and began chakra focus.  Her chakra began weeving through Lee's body, searching for broken bones, ruptured organs...anything.  As her jutsu continued she noticed he had multipul fractures including a collapsed lung.  His arms were broken in three places, lacerated spleen, and a himatoma under his sternum.  SHe began focusing on his wounds.

"Sakura-chan, is he going to make it?"  Naruto asked.

"He is going to make it I think.  He has some broken bones and a few other "medical" mumbo jumbo that you won't be interested in.  But just know he is going to make it."  Sakura said giving Naruto a slight wink.  Naruto looked at her and smiled.  

"Good."  He said as turned around, "Keep me posted on his status.  Oh by the way, where is Sasuke, Sakura-chan?"  Sakura looked at Naruto.

"He is helping the other shinobis find any survivors."  Sakura replied.  Naruto looked to her and gave him a thumbs up and took off.  Naruto looked off and saw Yamato and some other Ninjas forming Wood barriers around the city.  

Must be expecting another attack, Naruto thought.  I hope not, we aren't ready.  

Naruto spent the rest of the day searching for survivors, and cleaning up the mess.  Naruto found Shikamaruu, Ino, Konomaharu and Chouji.  He hadn't found Sasuke yet but was still searching.  He began thinking how lucky he was to have all his friends okay, or well at least alive.  Rock had came out of the comma, but he would be in the hospital for a while.  They had all agreed to go on the mission with Naruto.  The team would be known as team "Uzamaki."  

Naruto walked out of the city into the training grounds.  If he couldn't find Sasuke he would at least prepare for the mission. 

"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu."  Naruto exclaimed.  Two clones appeared and stood behind Naruto.  Moments later Naruto took on a new appearance.  His neck widened un-noticablly.  His eye lids darkened and spreaded.  Naruto looked up and saw a training doll standning in front of him.  

Naruto held out one hand and began moving his chakra through his body.  His natural energy spreaded through his body.  The air swirled around his hand and formed a small ball.  the edges of the compressed began expanding forming the shape of a shuriken.  Naruto looked up at the doll.  He compressed more chakra and thrusted his hands forward.

"Rasenshurkin bakuha!"  Naruto yelled.  The chakra rushed from his hand and with a explosion consumed the training doll.  The sound of wind filled the training grounds.  And the wind was so powerful it began lifting Naruto off the ground.  Naruto crossed his arms, and flowed with the air a few feet off the ground.  The air began calming and Naruto floated back to the ground.

When the air cleared, a crater showed where the training doll had once stood.  Naruto looked over and saw a familiar face looking at him.

"That is some attack, Naruto."  came the familiar voice.

"Thanks," Naruto smiled, "That means a lot coming from you...Sasuke."


----------



## hannah uchiha (Jan 4, 2009)

im liking this story. keep going


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Update...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The wind blew as Sasuke and Naruto starred each other in the eyes.  Though they lived in the same village they had almost became strangers to one another.  Time and circumstance had taken its toll on their friendship.  Ever since Sasuke had came back to the village, after the FINAL SHOWDOWN, Naruto had been happy to have his friend back.  But as the days past, Sasuke began to show his change.  He finally gave into Sakura and they started dating.  Naruto had started focusing more on his training to becoming a stronger shinobi.  It seemed when he was around Sasuke and Sakura they were to into each other to be his friend any longer.  So Naruto stayed to himself, forming new jutsu?s perfecting his skills.  Naruto oblivious as always never saw the way the girls looked at him.  So he never particularly took any interest in any.  Naruto and Sasuke were by no means enemies, they had just lost themselves in life.  Sasuke began walking up to Naruto.

? So I hear you?re looking for me??  Sasuke asked.  Naruto straightened his composure and smiled.

?Yes, the Fifth has assigned me to forma  a team together to go after those responsible for last nights attack.?  Naruto said dusting himself off.  Sasuke?s eyes widened.

?She wants you to put the team together??  he said in a but of shock.  Naruto glared at him.

?Yes?? he said through hissed teeth, ?Gotta problem with that??

?No I just figured she?d pick someone with more experience leading a team.?  Sasuke replied.  Naruto?s arms fell to his side and his face began turning red.

?I?ll have you know, I have accomplished 6 missions as the team leader.  All ?B? rank, also.?  Naruto said in fury.  Sasuke looked at him.

?I see you still let your anger get the best of you.  Didn?t Kakashi teach you any better than that while I was gone??  Sasuke mocked.  Naruto?s eyes narrowed.

?Don?t you dare mock Kakashi?s training of me and Sakura-chan.  We all couldn?t betray our friends and go train under the biggest enemy of Konoha!?  Naruto glared once more, ?Nevertheless, Sasuke, putting aside our differences, I need you for this mission.  You are a skilled shinobi and we are going up against strong opponents, and we could really use your instincts.?

Sasuke looked at Naruto.  There was something different about him.  Sasuke peered into Naruto?s being.  He was strong and confident, not just cocky, but strong.  How had he not noticed this growth before?  Naruto may still be lacking in some areas, but Sasuke saw something in him.  A strength, a hope, a light, Naruto was going to save Konoha.  Sasuke grinned a small almost unnoticable smile.

"Count me in, Naruto."


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Another update... hope your enjoying..

leave comments...critique it, just be nice.
=)  I'm not really into pairing, but there is a little bit forming in this story..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto laid in his bed, staring at the ceiling.  The Hokage had given team “Uzamaki” a couple of days to rest since the rebuild of Konoha had began.  Naruto’s multiple clone jutsu had been a huge help in rebuilding the city, but at the price it cost Naruto a lot of chakra to emit so many clones and keep them out over time.  He had as many as 1000 out for over 8 hours.  It took it’s toll on him at the end of the day.  But Naruto refused to complain.  He was more than willing to give up some chakra and rest for his village.

	There came a knock to Naruto’s door as he laid thinking.  

“Ya, who’s there?”  Naruto asked.

“It’s me.  Hinata,” came the soft sweet voice of a girl inlove with Naruto.  Naruto quickly threw on a sleeveless shirt and pulled on a pair of loose shorts.  He came to the door and looked at Hinata.

	Hinata’s eyes widened as she saw Naruto, it never failed to take her breath away when she saw him, his arms, his legs, she began to think to herself.  

	“Hello, earth to Hinata.”  Naruto said, placing his face directly infront of hers and waving his hand infront of her eyes.  

When Hinata came to and realized how close he was to her she fell back a few steps and wiped her nose.  Usually, she would of fainted but she has gained a little more maturity in that aspect.

“Naruto, I..uh..hmmm, I just wanted, to um….see…”  Hinata stumbled.

“What is it Hinata?  Ask!” Naruto exclaimed.  Hinata stumbled a little bit.

“Um, well.  A lot of us are getting together tonight.  Do you…uh..wanna come with me..I mean us…I mean not with me as “us” but with everyone else.”  Hinata finally got out.  Naruto grimly looked at her, as if in deep thought.  He scratched his stomach, slightly showing his abs to Hinata, who noticed right away.  Hinata closed her eyes, feeling her blood rising.

“Sure, why not!”  Naruto said.  Hinata’s eyes widened and she began smiling.

“Wow, Hinata you sure do smile funny.  Kinda look Ero-sennin used to smile when I did my Sexy Jutsu.”  Naruto said in a laugh.  Hinata began to laugh and just stared into Naruto’s eyes.  Naruto turned and walked back into his room.

“Thanks for the invite tonight.  I’ll see you later, Hinata!”  Naruto said winking at her.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 7, 2009)

YES you are good man, please continue.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 8, 2009)

A little more pairing starting up in this chapter, but it is mostly to form the characters and not much else!

leave comments and suggestions!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto put his typical seal imprinted shirt on.  He rustled his hair and pulled on his pants.  Tomorrow was the big day and they would need rest tonight, but a little fun may do him some good, Naruto thought.  He walked out of his apartment and headed down the hallway.  He noticed a small spider crawling across the floor.  It leapt from the ground and began climbing the wall.  Naruto continued watching it for a minute as it went into the crease of the ceiling and began intricately designing a web.  Naruto stared watching the spider the design of the web intrigued him so much.  

As Naruto watched, his subconscious, unbeknownst to him, began recording the incident and applying it to Naruto’s chakra flow. Naruto began wondering how he could apply a spiders intricate designing into his jutsu styles.  Naruto could feel the flow of his chakra strengthen as it began to happen.  Naruto stepped back for a moment.  Ever since he was 15 and learned how to control his element chakra and natural energy he had became very in touch, you could say, with his chakra and of those around him.

Naruto shook it off and began walking again.  Ya just like you Naruto, he thought, heading to have fun and instead you sit around watching a spider make a web and deciding if that could be used as a jutsu.  Naruto sighed in anger at himself.

Naruto stepped from the entrance of his building only to have someone about run over him.

“HEY, WATCH WHERE YOU’RE GOING!”  Naruto shouted.  Naruto looked as the young kid turned around stuck his tongue out, and flipped him off.  This made Naruto irate.  

“Why you little snot!!  Kage  bunshin no jutsu!”  Naruto exclaimed.  A clone popped out and ran after the kid, who had already turned a corner.  Naruto rubbed a finger across his nose and snickered.

“I’ll teach that little kid.”  Naruto said as he walked toward “Tiki Konoha,” the hang out that Hinata, Sasuke, Sakura, and all the rest of the younger adults hung out at.  As Naruto stood underneath the blinking entrance light he couldn’t help but feel a bit nervous.  As Naruto walked in he heard to blaring of music and saw some people dancing. 

Hinata saw Naruto the moment he walked in, actually she saw him coming for a while, via her bykugan.  A smile spread across her face. 

“Naruto’s here!”   she said in glee.  Sakura stared at her.

“Hinata, your impossible!”  Sakura said.

“What do you mean, Sakura-chan?”  Hinata said raising an eyebrow.  Sakura gave her a look.

“Nothing is ever going to happen between you and Naruto!”  Sakura replied.
Hinata looked at Sakura, steam rising off her head.

“And why do you say that!”  Hinata said through clenched teeth.  

“Well, Hinata, you expect someone as dense as Naruto to be able to tell that your inlove with him, we all know it.  Shoot everyone knows it EXCEPT Naruto.  And as long as you sit back and stay secretive about it.  He’ll never know to even look at you any other way except as a friend.  I’m not being mean, I just am sick and tired of you and your love eyes when you don’t have any gumption to tell him.”  Sakura causally said rubbing her hands through Sasuke’s hair, who nodded in agreement.

Hinata’s eyes widened.  She was right, Hinata thought.  As long as she kept it to herself, Naruto would never know that she had feelings for him.  And someone as dense as Naruto has to be pushed in the right direction.  Hinata thought a few more minutes as Naruto struggled to find them.  She turned to have her eyes connect with him. 

“I’m going to do it.” Hinata said.

“Do what?” Sakura asked.

“I’m going to tell Naruto Uzamaki.  I’m going to tell him, I love him!”


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh snap. She goin do it.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am going to be introducing some new characters.  this next chpt is going to be more about Tsuihousha and its members.  I haven't really decided how manmy there will be.  But for now there is four.  tell me what yuo think of them so far.

Please give me any suggestions via PM


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsuihousha-Clan name

Leader- Shinratsu- Strong user of Genjutsu, Taijutsu, and Ninjutsu.  Formerly known as the yamakage. (Coming from the hidden village of the mountains.  Which will be discussed in the story).    Shinratsu was notorious for his tyrannical rule over the mountain village.  His ability of Genjutsu was unsurpassed by any shinobi of his time.  His ability to keep focus while using multiple jutsu’s at a time makes him a deadly foe.  He also has the ability to absorb one’s chakra.  Gaining knowledge and ability with each one he may gain.  His Genjutsu abilities come from his eyes not unlike the Uchihas.   His eyes are known only as the eyes of pain, or” metsuki kushin.”  When looking at an opponent he can make the opponent lose mobility in any limb he wills.   

He also has learned how to open his eight chakra gate without dealing in any harm to his own body.  Much like Hidan, he can form a seal circle, where he places an individual.  When opening the eight gate he causes his pain and injuries to transfer to the individual instead, giving him limitless strength and speed.

His Ninjutsu.

His most known ninjutsu attack is called “Gufuu Shurkien.”  The user has three shurkin he throws.  Once he throws them, with a seal attached to them, he can release the seal causing each shuriken to form a small whirlwind.  When the attack hits and opponent it lifts the opponent off the ground and begins slicing tiny bits at a time at their body.  The only bad thing about this jutsu; he can use it as often as he wills, it uses little to no chakra.

Members-

Zetsumei- lightning element ninjutsu

Zetsumei is a tall lanky ninja.  He has firey red hair, and piercing green eyes.  He often wears rubber gloves with metal tips on the end.

He uses a lot of lightning jutsu to kill his opponent.  His most signature technique is “Lightning barrier” (raikou-baria no jutsu). In this technique lightning is emitted from the user’s hands and paralyzes the opponent, for three seconds.  The user must then close his hands to cause the lightning to then surround the opponent causing immense damage.  This technique is considered dangerous because it causes pain to the user also, a great deal of shock.  

Omoibenda - Genjutsu user.  Omoibenda, or Omoi for short, his physical characteristics is he wears a blue and black swirling cloak with a hood.  He has black hair and black eyes with white pupils.  He uses genjutsu through manipulating his chakra into his opponents.  He does this through varying physical attacks.  He often cuts his nails so the penetration of the opponent’s chakra system is easier.  Once he attacks the system, he must hide himself from view while performing his genjutsu.  His genjutsu can be started by a shadow clone, and ended with him.  Making Omoibenda more powerful. 

He signature technique is- fushinjin genjutsu- this technique makes the user believe he is drowning and often causes death unless the jutsu is broken.  He can use this jutsu on more than one opponent.  The most known at this point is 6 at one time.  The drawback to this technique is with this particular genjutsu, the user is also manipulated under water, which takes training and practice to ensure he can outlast his opponents.  If he breaks to breathe the jutsu is lost.


Konpaku-average size man.  He has well kept blonde hair and blue eyes, much like Naruto.  His hair, although, is left down and swaying.  He wears a common Ninja armor outfit decorate with fore-head shields of ninja’s he has destroyed.  

Konpaku is a common user of Ninjutsu, with a very interesting Kekkei genkai; it is called “The attack of a thousand elephants” or “Semechi zou.”  This Kekkei genkai allows the user to manipulate his chakra outward with the force of a stampede of a thousand elephants, hence the name.  The technique can be minuet as blowing over a tree, or as much as destroying a mountain.  Depending on how much chakra is emitted the user could be rendered unconscious or simply weak for the moment.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Update this is the first time we actually begin meeting the guys behind the devastation in Konoha!


*Spoiler*: __ 




	Shinratsu  stood in the middle of a  dark room that was lit by candles.  The dim light showed the outline of three other individuals.  They all stood around Shinratsu listening to him speak intently.

	“Our attack on Konoha was only the beginning of what we are going to do to the hidden villages.  Konoha has always considered themselves the strongest of the hidden villages; we just cut them down in size in one attack.  Thanks to Konpaku and Zetsumei, they took out half of Konoha.  Konoha is sure to be on guard now, so our next attack will have to be even more planned and carefully laid out.”  Shinratsu said.

One of the dark figures stepped forward in the light a bit more.  His blonde hair lay across his face covering one of his blue eyes.  He wore a black trench coat over white ninja armor.  He held out one hand and smile at Shinratsu.

“I could have destroyed the entire city, I could of turned it on itself.  Why didn’t you let me?”  The voice said closing his fist.

“Because, Konpaku, you’re no good to me dead!  And that’s what will happen if you use your Kekkei Genkei to that level.”  Shinratsu explained.

“I know what will happen, I won’t die.  I could have done it and been fine!”  Konpaku said, as he spoke the air around his feet began swirling.  Shinratsu turned around sharply and with one hand lifted Konpaku off the ground by his throat.  Konpaku struggled to gain air under Shinratsu’s grip.

“Never begin to lose your temper in my presence again!  Do you understand me, Konpaku?” Shinratsu scolded.  Konpaku starred into the eyes evil and smiled.

“Yes sir, Shinratsu” Konpaku said as Shinratsu let his grip go.  Konpaku stepped back into the darkness as the others snickered.  Shinratsu’s eyes widened as he looked at everyone.

“Let that be a lesson to all of you.  Cross me, or let your anger go before me, and you will feel the embarrassment that Konpaku feels.”  Shinratsu said narrowing his eyes toward Konpaku.

Zetsumei looked over to Konpaku, his spiky red hair laid well above his green eyes.  He smiled and put a hand on Konpaku’s shoulder.

“Let’s not do that again.”  Zetsumei teased, lifting his hand off of Konpaku’s shoulder.  Konpaku gave a sarcastic smile and flipped Zetsumei off.  Zetsumei laughed at turned back to listen to Shinratsu.

“I’ll be sending one of you out to stalk out Konoha and see the renovations they’ve made.  I have an informant in the city, but I can’t contact them for three more weeks.  I don’t want to risk him being discovered.  So who wants to go on a strictly informative mission?”  Shinratsu asked.

A flurry of “I will” came into Shinratsu’s ears.  Shinratsu smiled, he thought this is how they’d react.  He looked over them.

“Omoibenda.”  Shinratsu called, “Come forward.”

A cloaked man walked forward.  His cloak was a calm blue color, swirling in design with black.  His hood fell on his face so that all you could see was his mouth.  

“Omoi, I want you to go and gather information.  Prowl and sneak and do not get discovered!  If you are found out fight till you die, and you better die!”  Shinratsu said.

Omoibenda smiled.  He pulled the cloak off his head.  His black hair lay straight on his head, and his black eyes peered at Shinratsu.

“Yes, master.”


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey guys leave comments plz...if its not got something you want pm me.  this is my first real crack at fanfics, so criticize, criticize, criticize!

Another update...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto stood in the middle of room, surrounded by people dancing around in basically nothing.  Some caught his eager eye, but others seemed to not realize the extremities that flowed from their bodies.  Naruto looked and caught a table in the back where he saw his friends sitting.

“Finally,” Naruto mustered out.  He quickly made a “B” line to the table and in a suave way spun a chair around and rested his body in it.  Hinata’s heart fluttered as she saw Naruto sit down so close to her.  All she could think about is how she was going to tell him soon.  

Naruto leaned in with everyone and began talking amongst them.  Naruto began telling them about the story of the kid running into him.

“Then I sent a clone after him to teach him a lesson.”  Naruto said showing a bicep, “Let that kid mess with me, Naruto Uzumaki, again!”  Naruto smiled.

Sakura placed a hand to her forehead.  How in the world can Hinata be in love with such a dope, she thought to herself.  She stared into Naruto’s smile.  He did have a certain “boyish-charm” about him.  He was not ugly by far.  He had become quite the attractive shinobi.  Sakura shook herself, what was she doing.  She leaned over and kissed Sasuke on the lips, without hesitation. 

Naruto temple pulsed.

“Sakura-chan, I was talking to Sasuke!  Get your tongue out of his mouth.”  Naruto ordered.  

Sasuke pulled away from Sakura and smiled. 

“Thanks, but we should keep that for our alone time!”  Sasuke winked.  

Sakura smiled, yup, Naruto definitely didn’t have that-she thought.  

They group continued sharing stories and laughing for a couple of hours.  Sakura yawned and winked at Sasuke.

“Well…” Sasuke said raising his hands over his head, forcing a yawn, “I guess it’s time we hit the sack.  Tomorrow is a big day, eh, Naruto?”

“Yup, we had better go get some rest.”  Naruto said standing up.  

They all headed to the door stood there for another minute talking.  Sasuke and Sakura went off walking towards Sakura’s house.  

Hinata and Naruto stood their alone in front of the Tiki Konoha.  Naruto smiled at Hinata.

“Let me walk you home, Hinata.”  Naruto said smiling, holding out an arm for her to put hers in.  Hinata smiled and accepted the invitation.

As they walked they talked about random subjects.  Days at the academy, chunin exams, the Hyuga clan, Naruto’s training days with Jiraya.  Before they knew it, they were standing out before the Hyuga gates.  

“Well, here we are.”  Naruto said.  Hinata gave a gloomy look.

“Yeah, here we are.”  Hinata whimpered.  She stared at Naruto, hoping for some reason he could read her thoughts and tell that she wanted to kiss him.  Naruto looked at her, seemingly clueless.  

Naruto for some reason felt a knot in the pit of his stomach.  He had never felt this way around Hinata before.  Maybe it was some of those drinks they had, but they didn’t have hardly any, especially enough to force this.  Naruto turned to start to walk away.

“Goo...Goodnight, Hinata-chan.” Naruto said nervously.    He started to walk away when Hinata spoke.

“Naruto…”  Hinata said.  Naruto turned and started to walk towards her.  

“Yes, Hinata” Naruto said staring into her eyes.

“I…I wanted you to know something…I lo...” Hinata tried to speak but before she knew it Naruto had placed his lips on hers.  Naruto pulled away quickly.

“I…uh… I’m so sorry, Hinata.  I don’t know what came over me.”  Naruto said stumbling over his words.  Hinata’s eyes were glazed over in awe.  She realized that the kiss was over and looked at Naruto.

“No… don’t be sorry… I… wanted you to.”  Hinata blushed.  

“Really?”  Naruto questioned.  Hinata sighed.

“Are you really that oblivious?  Can you not tell I’ve wanted this from you since we were eleven?”  Hinata explained.  Naruto looked in shock when he heard Hinata say this.

“No joke?  Eleven?”  Naruto managed to squeeze out.  “Man, I am a ditz.”  He said slapping his hand to his forehead.  Hinata smiled and put her arms around Naruto.  She peered up at him and again they were locked in their first moment of passion.




Next chapter Team Uzumaki heads for Tsuihousha!


----------



## hannah uchiha (Jan 13, 2009)

good job. liked it


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes man it's good, I like it big time, more more more. Please.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 21, 2009)

New update...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shikamaru stood by the gates of Konoha peeling an apple for breakfast.  Ino stood still meditating, seemingly, her head raised, eyes closed, and arms crossed.  They stood there in silence, alone for a few minutes, each enjoying the peace.  Shikamaru heard a rumbling and he raised his head.  Sure enough a cloud of dust was erupting in all directions.  Shikamaru couldn’t decide what was causing it, his first instinct was Tsuihousha.  He reached for his Kunai, being careful not to be too presumptuous, but not to naïve either.  Ino looked at him queerly, raising an eyebrow in curiosity, and then she felt the same shake.  She turned to the site of the dust cloud forming closer and closer to them.

“Shik…was it that? Ino asked.

“I’m not sure Ino.  It sounds like a herd of elephants” Shik said, his chakra stirring.  The cloud got closer to them and from the dust a form of a ninja was running towards them.

“Where’s Naruto and the others.  This is gonna be bad!”  Shik said, preparing himself for battle.  Ino grabbed kunai from her side and focused her eyes.

“Let’s go, big stuff.”

Naruto rolled over and opened his eyes.  He rose up and sluggishly got out of his bed.  Everything seemed different in the room.  The light shone much more brightly from the windows.  And he never remembers being so comfortable after waking up, almost like he wasn’t in his own bed.  He rubbed the sleep out of his eyes and yawned while scratching his stomach.  Naruto shivered from the cold air.  Why was it so cold, he couldn’t figure?  He looked down and his eyes opened wide.  Why wasn’t he wearing any clothes?  

His stomach tightened.

He turned and there laid Hinata sleeping in the bed, her slim arms outlying the blanket to the form of her body.  Naruto, being who he was, lifted the covers.  He jumped back and dropped them as he saw; she had no clothes on either.  

“Oh, crap . . . oh crap!”  Naruto whispered.  A million thoughts ran through his mind.  Why couldn’t he remember?  He would want to remember how it was; how it felt.  How was he going to get out with out her father . . .*gulp*  

Hinata stirred, and her eyes opened.  She rose up not yet realizing she was naked and let the covers fall off of her.  Naruto’s eyes widened as he saw Hinata’s naked torso stare at him.  She blushed and pulled the covers back around her.  

“Good morning, Naruto.” She said smiling.  Naruto’s heart melted seeing her smile.  How had all these feelings had just come at once?  Or maybe he just had been ignoring for self-unawareness.  As he stared in her eyes, the entire night flew back into his mind.  The passion, the movements, the feeling, the excitement all came to him, as if it were happening all over again.

Hinata smiled and turned a little red.

“Naruto…”she giggled.  Naruto felt his blood rush.  He covered himself quickly and smiled.

“Sorry…I can’t help it.”  Naruto blushed.  Hinata smiled and crossed the room, letting the covers fall from her once again.  She pressed her body against his.

“I know you have to leave, but just one more time.  Before you leave.”  Hinata stammered, nervous and excited at the same time.  Naruto wrapped his arms around her and pressed his lips against hers.


Sasuke woke up early, as usual; he began mentally preparing himself for the trek ahead.  He pulled his clothes on and stood at his door.  He walked to Sakura’s who was waiting outside for him.  She looked at him and smiled.

“Be careful, Sasuke.” She said, laying her head on his chest.  Sasuke laced his fingers through hers.

“I will be.  I’ll be with some of the best Jounin in the leaf.”  Sasuke said.  

Sasuke heard a rumble and looked as dust filled the air.  

Sasuke looked at Sakura.

“Go.” She said.

Sasuke left.

When he got the gates Shikamaru was beating the crap out of Chouji.  Ino was watching; laughing at them.  He heard Chouji screaming.

“I’m sorry.  Oh, stop it Shik.”

“Chouji, you made e think you were an enemy ninja attacking again.”

“I’m sorry I thought I was late, I was trying to hurry!  Oh OH!

Sasuke smirked as Chouji got up rubbing his face.  Naruto appeared in front of Sasuke.  

“What’d I miss?”  Naruto asked his face narrow.  Sasuke peered at Naruto.

“Nothing much.  Chouji just causing a commotion thinking his was late.”  Sasuke said still looking at Naruto.

“So, Naruto. . .how was your night?”  Sasuke asked.  Naruto looked at Sasuke.  

“Darn, sharrigan.” Naruto said.  Sasuke smiled.

“So . . . you and Hinata, eh, about time.”  Sasuke said walking to the others.  Naruto smiled and walked with him.

As team Uzumaki stood at the gates, Konohamaru rushed to meet them.

“Glad you could join us, Kono.” Naruto teased.  Konohamaru smiled.

“Sorry, overslept!”

Naruto laughed and looked at the others.  

“Team Uzumaki, head out!”  And in a flash of dust where the once elite ninjas stood, was replaced with air.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 21, 2009)

It is really cool, I hope you post more soon  reps for you.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey thanks for the reps!  more coming soon!


----------



## Juztin (Jan 21, 2009)

great stuff!  Definitely dig this story.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 21, 2009)

=) I'm working on it right now-- 

Send me some ideas, so i don't get writer's block!


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 21, 2009)

two updates in one day? 

How does he do it?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Omoibenda walked into a hotel in Kanto.  The lady behind the desk was pleasant enough.  Her narrow face and high cheek bones attracted Omoi’s eyes.  Her brown hair fell past her shoulders and a small tattoo of a symbol rose from her neckline.  I’ll have to find out what kind of symbol that is, Omei thought to himself in a chuckle. 

Omoi walked to the desk and peered into the girl’s eyes.  She delightfully smiled at him.

“Welcome to Kanttel!  My name is Rae.  How may I help you this evening?”  Rae’s voice was so soft to Omoi’s ears.

“I need a room with a big bed.”  Omoi said in confidence.  He winked at Rae.  She couldn’t hide her reaction quick enough to hide the disgust she felt.  Omoi’s temperature rose.

“Just gimme a **** room, whore” Omoi’s roared.  Rae handed him a key. Omoi snatched the key from here, slightly cutting her in the process with his thumb.  Rae backed away in shock.

“Room 12…” she whimpered.  Omoi turned; his cloak violently ran across the ledge knocking over a couple of lamps and vases.  Omoi walked into the darkness of the hallway.

Omoi sat in his room.  He could feel his chakra coursing through Rae’s veins.  When he cut her he implanted his own chakra in her. 

“I’ll show her to look disgusted at me!”  Omoi thought closing his eyes.  He reopened them; his pupils had dilated and turned black while the rest of his eye had turned white. 
The roomed turned white as water began falling from the ceiling.  Rae stood on the other end.

“What’s going on!?” she screamed.  Omoi stood in silence.

“ANSWER ME!  WHERE AM I?!” she yelled repeatedly.  Omoi shushined by her.
“You’re in hell.”  

The water crested over their faces and Rae began trying to oust rise the water.  Omoi stood still.  His eyes closed his breathing calm.  Rae kept moving for air, but there was none.  

Moments later Omoi opened his eyes to see the limp body of Rae.  He closed his eyes once more and when he reopened them, the room had changed back into his hotel room.  He walked into the shower room and closed the door behind him.


Naruto and the others had been traveling for about a week.  They all were gathered around a fire, staying warm and talking.  Exchanging information they had gathered from the towns they had passed through. 

“So, what do when know about Tsuihousha?” Naruto asked.  Sasuke, Chouji, Ino and Konohomaru fidgeted. 

“We know that Shinratsu was once the Yamakage.  And his tyrannical rule caused the Mountain Village to outcast him.  He was thought to be dead.  He is as old as Oorochimaru and the 5th. “Sasuke replied to Naruto.  Konohomaru looked confused and stared at Ino and the others.

“I didn’t know there was a village in the Mountains?  I thought there were only the ten villages?”  Konohomaru asked.  Naruto smiled at Kono.

“The Mountain Village has been the most secretive of villages.  So secret that only the Kages know of it.  They don’t communicate very often with other villages.  They feel they are very self-reliant.  Their average shinobi have actually been compared to that of the legendary sannin.  So you can see my caution in choosing who I wanted to come on this mission.  I needed the strongest Shinobi to join this team and help me.  The village isn’t hostile itself but Tsuihousha is.  Tsuihousha is a conglomerate of the people out casted by the Mountain.  Shinratsu is their leader, and he is their Kage.  They will do anything for him.  Information I gathered also construes that he is planning on another attack of the leaf.  His plan is uncertain as of yet.  But that’s why we are going to cut this off at the source.”  Naruto stated.  He seemed so in charge, knowledgeable and powerful.  Sasuke looked at him a bit in admiration, as did Shikamaru and Chouji, and of course Konohomaru.  Ino’s eyes were more filled with infatuation than admiration.  
Naruto looked at the group and smiled.

“We had better get some rest, tomorrow we will stop in Kanto and stay the night in a hotel; so we can have a little peace, it’s been a rough week, and we deserve it.  So bright and early we are heading out!”  Naruto stated.  

The others cheered in agreement!  They headed to their beddings giving the last bit of small talk.  

“Maybe we can go to the bath house tomorrow, and I can meet some girls!”  Kono said smiling.  The guys laughed at him, Ino threw a rock and him square in the head.

“Typical male.”  She said in frustration.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 22, 2009)

A pretty long update 

Commentz plz...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Morning seemed to come faster than normal to Naruto.  He seemed to be awake all night, but not at all.  He rose out of his bedding first and quickly rolled it up and prepared for the day’s journey.  A bed and a good meal sounded a great to him.  He made the last bit of meal into some grounded breakfast and cooked the meat so everyone could have energy for the journey.  

Ino was the first to wake up besides Naruto.  She went and filled the canteens for their journey that day.  This had become the routine for the two since the mission had begun.  Konohomaru woke up next and he just sat waiting for the breakfast, smiling.  Within a few minutes the aroma of food woke the others up and they all prepared for the day’s journey.  

They ate their meals in silence, still a bit tired.  None slept to great on the forest floors.  Especially knowing they were so close to having comfortable beds.  The nauseating feeling came over Ino to be comfortable once again.  She finished her breakfast and put her pack on her back.  The others followed suit and all stood ready.  Naruto stood at the front of the group and nodded his head.

“Doe” He said, and with that the group was off again.  Naruto lead the group with fierce speed.  The others followed suit.  Each person had their job they were intended to do.  Shikamaru was spotting any food for the team.  Sasuke was on the look out for traps.  And Chouji and Ino were watch out for any other threat.  Konohomaru followed suit with Naruto, they were the navigators.

They were about 15 miles outside Kanto, Naruto figured.  His mind seemed to drift back to his night with Hinata.  His heart seemed to melt at the thought of being with her.  All those years he spent chasing Sakura, a fantasy, when he could have been with Hinata.  Naruto almost hated himself for being so dense.  Naruto seemed so focused he didn’t notice the limb till it was too late.  In a blink Naruto smashed into the limb and his body began falling to the ground.

Sasuke jumped and caught Naruto narrowly before he collapsed to the ground.

A few minutes later Naruto came to; everyone was standing around him smiling.

“Hey there, Mr. Daydreamer!” Konohomaru piped.  Naruto whipped his face and stood up.  

“Sorry guys I had something on my mind.” Naruto stammered.

“You better clear your mind, Naruto” Shikamaru said.  “You have to lead this team to find Tsuihousha.  You can’t do that if your mind is constantly running.”

“Cut him some slack, Shik” Chouji said.  “The 5th has given him one of the, if not, the biggest mission in Konohan history.”

Naruto sighed and dusted himself off.  Just as he had, he heard a stick cracked.

“KAWA!”  Naruto ordered.  Without hesitation the group disappeared into the darkness of the trees.  

Chouji studied the perimeter in stealth.  He saw a man walking, well more limping.  Chouji motioned to Shikamaru, who had already been preparing his Kagemane no Jutsu.  The figured seemed to stop and stand straight up.  He then began screaming the top of his lungs In fear.

“Please don’t kill me!  Oh God, I don’t want to die, please please!”  The man began yelling.  Chouji walked out to him.

“Calm down, no one is going to kill you.  Who are you and where are you going? “Chouji asked.  The man still seemed in fear.

“You’re him! I know you are, you can just change forms can’t you?” the man stuttered.  Shikamaru was looking for any others that might have followed him, he saw none.  He gave Naruto and the other’s the “all clear sign” and they walked from their hiding.  

“No, we are not whoever you’re running from.  We are Shinobi form the village hidden in the leaves.”  Naruto said, walking to the man.  His eyes seemed to relax and he face seemed to sigh of relief.

“Thank heavens.”  The man said.  “Shinobi, then you can go to Kanto and kill the man causing havoc there!”  He said in excitement.

“What do you mean, havoc in Kanto?  Naruto questioned.  

“Let me out of this trance and give me some water, I will tell you what is going on.”  The man pleaded.  Shikamaru released his jutsu, and Ino gave him a canteen of water.   The man drank for a minute and let his breath regulate.

“I am Kikatuso, and I am from Kanto.  Kanto is under attack right now by a man known as Omoibenda. He is a tall man, black hair, black eyes, with white pupils.  He wore a black and blue swirled cloak. No one knows where he came from only that he stopped in for the night at Kanto Inn.  The desk clerk Rae was found dead the same night he came, so we began questioning all of the guest, and when we got to his room he didn’t even let us question him.  He just began cutting and slicing all of us.  But he wouldn’t kill us.  He started using some genjutsu on all 5 of us at one time!  The room transformed and water began filling the place.  I guess a guest ran past us and hit me on accident; it knocked me out of it.  I was going to try and get my friends, but when I looked there were two Omoibendas, so I just ran.  I am such a coward.  I ran and ran, away from the screaming.  I tripped half way out of the city and hurt my leg; I thought he was coming after me so I just kept running.  Please you have to go help the city.  There are no other shinobi there that I know of.  They need help.”  Kikatuso cried.

Naruto and the others looked at each other.

“Tsuihousha…” they said in unison.  They sent Kikatuso on his way.  They then began hatching a plan of action.  

Once everyone had their orders they set out.  

It took them another 30 minutes to reach the city, but when they did, it seemed to be in complete peace.  People were walking the streets.  No one seems alarmed.  Naruto studied everything carefully.  

“Everyone spread out.  If you run into him, don’t be a hero.  If you find him, send up the flare, we need to take him alive.”  Naruto said.  Everyone nodded and shushinned away.  

“Kage Bunshin No Jutsu.”  Naruto said.  A host of clones appeared around him.  The clone’s shushinned away and the search for Omoibenda began.  

Naruto walked through the city watching at every corner, looking for something to pop out at him. 

Naruto saw the Inn and walked towards it.  That would be the easiest place to start and find any information.   

He walked in to see everything seemed cleaned and spotless, and quiet…to quiet.  Naruto walked down the hallway when a figured walked in front of him.  The figure stood head and shoulders above Naruto, and his massive shoulder build towered Naruto.  His black hair laid on his face and his white eyes stared into Naruto.

I thought he had black eyes, Naruto thought to himself.  But there was no question, this was Omoibenda.  

“So, you’re the one causing problems in Kanto?”  Naruto questioned.

“How dare you think you can speak to me?”  Omoi said in disgust.

“Do you know who I am? I AM OMOI!”  Omoibenda began to say before Naruto interuppted.

“You are Omoibenda, from Tsuihousha.”  

“Hmm, and I see you are a leaf shinobi.  To bad you didn’t die in Konpaku’s attack.” He snarled.  Naruto’s blood boiled, he felt the fox inside him stir.  His eyes turned red and his face whiskered.

“Omoibenda, watch yourself.  Where are the other members?”  Naruto orderd.  Omoi’s eyes narrowed.

“I’m the only one you need to worry about right now.”  Omoi said jumping at Naruto with a kunai.  

Naruto dodged it and came around with a punch; Omoi dodged and kneed Naruto in the stomach.  In reflex Naruto grabbed the knee and thrusted Omoi into the wall with all his strength.  Omoi disappeared in a cloud of vapor.

“Darn it.  A clone.”  Naruto said.  “And now he knows we are looking.”

Omoi sensed the clone disburse.  He hadn’t the chakra reserve to have an abundance of clones, such as Naruto, but one to two was nothing for him.

“Looks as if I have company.  Maybe a little fun, won’t do any harm.”  Omoi said, standing up from his corner.  He walked into the street, and there stood a young blonde girl with her village plate wrapped about her arm.  

“Another leaf shinobi, hmm.”  Omoi smiled.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 22, 2009)

MORE!!! Seems like Ino changed the place where she had her forehead protector.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lol I didn't figure it was doing much help around her waist..lol


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 25, 2009)

CAn i get some more comments on the new update??


----------



## Gotas (Jan 25, 2009)

Keep posting updates and the comments will begin to come.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Update =)  Hope you all enjoy


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ino was intently listening to anyone and everyone’s conversation.  Some villagers were talking about their night before, others gossiping about others.  Ino even heard a husband lean to his wife and whisper sweet nothings in her ear.  To Ino, this was sweet.  She longed for the day when someone, namely Neji, would talk to her that way. She seemed to daze off for a moment until she heard something that clicked.

“Did you hear about the murders at the Inn?  They say a shinobi is responsible for it.  If you ask me I think the world would be better without those god forsaken ninjas.”  One of the villagers said, she was a shorter woman with an abundance of “extra fluff” Ino thought.  She walked over by them to better hear their conversation.  Ino noticed the woman she was talking to, she was a few inches taller than the other, and her figure was a lot slimmer and more attractive.  Ino felt a hint of jealousy rise in her stomach.  She shook herself and forced her ears to focus on the conversation.

“He killed them and ran, is what I’ve heard, he is hiding somewhere in the village.  Not only are they dangerous but they are cowards!  Wouldn’t even stay and face the consequences.  You know what I mean, Suno?”

“Ya, I guess.  Where was the last place they saw him?”  Suno asked.

“He was leaving the Inn walking into an ally, after that no one saw him.  They are looking for him, and when they find him, its over!” the fat woman said.

“Are you not worried that he may kill someone else?” Suno asked the woman.  Ino began to walk away, she had heard enough already.  She turned quickly and began walking, but when she did she felt a wind fly past her, and then a scream.  She turned and saw a kunai protruding from the tall girl, Suno’s, throat; right where Ino’s head should have been.  Ino turned quickly to see the shadow of a hooded man jump onto a building top. 

 The hooded man turned to Ino, his white pupils tore into Ino’s core.  Ino couldn’t help but begin to feel anger.  That poor beautiful girl just died because of Ino.  Ino swirled a seal-tagged kunai in her hand.  She threw it into the air, and released the seal.  A bright light released giving off the signal, Omoibenda had been found.

Sasuke had just left an apartment building when he saw the signal.  As soon as it lit he was off towards Ino.  He jumped from the ground to the rooftops running as fast as he could.  He arrived right as Ino and Omoi locked in combat.  Omoi threw a punch at Ino, who narrowly dodged it and got a knee into Omoi’s chest.  Omoi fell back but regained himself and came at her again. Ino tried for a roundhouse to Omoi, but he grabbed her leg and strategically placed a fist into Ino’s face.  

Ino fell to the ground and Omoi drew out a kunai to finish her.  Sasuke in reaction threw a kunai that precisely hit Omoi’s out of his hand.  Omoi’s eyes narrowed in anger.  He turned to Sasuke, whose sharrigan stared into Omoi’s eyes.  Omoi tried to stare away from them once he realized it was an Uchiha.  Sasuke smiled.

“Don’t worry.  I won’t use my eyes to destroy you.  I’ll use my bare hands.”  Sasuke said still smiling.  

“Uchiha, your arrogance will be your downfall.”  Omoi said.  He then jumped at Sasuke, baring his evil smile.  Sasuke side stepped and through his foot into Omoi’s face.  Omoi caught it swiveling around Sasuke’s body using his right leg to trip Sasuke.  As Sasuke fell he thrusted out his hand to the ground, spinning his body.  He jumped into the air, sending a foot into Omoi’s gut.  Omoi couldn’t dodge it in time, instead, once the contact was made, he also sent a foot into Sasuke’s chest.  Both warriors caught themselves in the air and landed in grace.

“You’re better than I thought you would be in hand to hand, Uchiha.”  Omoibenda snarled.  Sasuke wiped a bead of sweat off his brow and smiled.  His red eyes penetrated every aspect of Omoibenda. 

“Your not” Sasuke said swinging his arms out, throwing three kunai at Omoi.  Omoi dodged but was met with Sasuke appearing in front of him.  Sasuke punched Omoi in the mandible, disorienting him.  Omoi tried catching his surroundings but was repeatedly met with a fury of blows from Sasuke.  Omoi fell back.

Sasuke smirked as he held a hand out.  A screeching sound filled the air, as the sky darkened.  Lightning began shattering through the clouds and began falling to the earth.  Sasuke’s hand began glowing.  Lightning began forming around Sasuke’s hand, revealing the source of the screech.  Sasuke grabbed Omoi by the neck and picked him from the ground.

“Look at me!  Where is Tsuihousha?” Sasuke said shaking him.  Omoi’s eyes seemed distant as he peered at Sasuke.  He lightly brought his hand up.  He grabbed at Sasuke, who moved his head just in time, only allowing Omoi’s thumb to cut his cheek.  Sasuke smiled.

“Wrong answer, scumbag.” Sasuke said bringing down his chidori.  As it came closer, time stopped and Sasuke watched as his surroundings turned into ash, and white walls took their place.  He looked back down and Omoi was no longer in his hands.  He peered up and saw Omoi standing laughing at him.  The scenario played through his mind and he laughed.

“Oh, your genjutsu is ninjustu related.  That was a mistake on my part.” Sasuke said.  He then looked and smiled.  Water began to fill the room.  Sasuke could feel his bones chilling at the water.  Omoi stared at Sasuke looking for fear, or some emotion to play off of.  Sasuke just stared at Omoi.

Omoi just smiled.

“I’ve been waiting to try out my new move on someone, I guess that can be you.”  Omoi smiled, his skin began seeping steam.  The steam began heating the room up.  As the water fell it began forming into steam, rather than filling the room.

“How hot is to hot for you Sasuke?”  Omoi said laughing.  Sasuke’s eyes began turning.

“Question, Omoibenda.  Does your Jutsu cancel out other Genjutsus?  Or did you not ever consider facing someone’s who abilities rivaled your own?”  Sasuke said laughing.  His sharrigan spread as he activated his mangekyou. 

Ino looked at the placement in awe.  There stood Sasuke over Omoi, his chidori, inches from Omoi’s chest, frozen.  What was going on, she thought to herself.  As she looked Naruto, Shik, Chouji, and Konohomaru were gathering around her helping her up.

“Are you okay?”  Naruto asked. 

“Yeah, Sasuke saved me.”  She said pointing up at the battle locked shinobis.  Naruto stared in shock.

“What’s going on?”  He asked.  

“They are locked in a battle of Genjutsu.”  Ino said.  Naruto jumped onto the roof and smacked Sasuke across the face, trying to disarm the jutsu Omoi put him in.  Sasuke’s face turned back and Naruto noticed his eyes.

“Mangekyou…”  He said to himself.  Naruto looked as blood dripped from Sasuke’s face.  Then a thin black line filled Sasuke’s blank eyes, and dribbled down his face.

“Ameratsu!”  Naruto exclaimed.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 26, 2009)

Very cool man, I love it, more please.


----------



## MyBitchSasuke (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice man, can't stop reading dis.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 27, 2009)

Really cool, plz make some more soon. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



You must be careful, since only manga readers know about Amaterasu and about Sasuke having Mangekyou.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey another update =)

Thanks for all the comments guys! Keep em coming!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Omoibenda smiled.

“Jouki no jutsu!” Omoi said, bringing his hands together.  The steam around his body began circulating him.  Omoi could feel the heat begin to rise in the room.  

Sasuke watched.  The tomoe in his eyes swirled forming Itachi’s pinwheel Mangekyou.  Two black tears fell from his eyes.  The tears did something unusual though.  Instead of falling to his chin the tear formed a tomoe on his cheek, and then began circling around forming two other, binding them together in a circle.  At the end, Sasuke had two perfectly formed sharrigan symbols on either cheek.  Sasuke looked at Omoibenda.

Omoi saw this and smiled.

“Your sharrigan is nothing; you can’t win in my world.  THIS IS MY WORLD!”  Omoi screamed, thrusting his hands forward.  The circulating steam rushed towards Sasuke. As it closed in on him, the end solidified and hurled towards Sasuke like a boulder.  Sasuke eyes widened.

“Ameratsu saraundo!” he spoke quickly.  A Black flame erupted in front of him.  It then surrounded Sasuke like a shield.  Omoi’s jutsu crashed into the flames and disintegrated.  The flame dispersed and Omoi looked into Sasuke’s eyes, in fear.  The tomoe in Sasuke’s eyes and on his face began twirling.

“Suginare” Sasuke said.  The white room began melting away like a candle as blood seemed to drip all around.  

Omoi looked as his world began to fade and he began entering Sasuke’s.  He looked up as a sun looking sphere took place in what would be the sky.  Omoi starred into it and noticed it didn’t have the comfort of the sun, but rather emitted something black almost chakra feeling.  The ground erupted around Omoi as chains wrapped themselves around his legs and arms.  The chains pulled him into the air and Omoi hung.  He could feel the pain of the chains pulling his body and stretching the skin and bones.  

Sasuke walked to Omoibenda.  A black trench drapped his body.  His face looked inverted and his eyes seemed to be surrounding him.  The tomoe’s all swirling.

“Welcome to my world Omoibenda.  You will tell me what I want to know.” Sasuke ordered.

“You can’t scare me, Uchiha!”  Omoi lied, “I know your jutsu is only mental, and as long as I can survive you can’t do physical harm to me.”  

Sasuke erupted in an almost maniacal laugh.

“You know so little about the Sharrigan.  Yet you speak as if it is your own! But that’s not your fault.  Not a lot is known about it.  But don’t worry after today; you’ll know first hand the true power of the Sharrigan!” Sasuke said.

Omoi’s eyes shook.  Lightning began driving down from the yellow sphere hitting the metal chains.  The electricity shot through Omoibenda and his skin began to melt.


--

Naruto squirmed as the chidori still screeched on.  He  looked at Omoi and noticed his skin began shift.  He had already been in awe at the tomoe formation the formed from the black tears.  And now he was watching as Omoi’s skin melted away.  Naruto was shocked; he thought the Uchiha genjutsu abilities were purely mental.  But he was watching Sasuke make his jutsu so mental, Omoi’s body began conforming to what it thought was happening.

“We have to stop Sasuke before he kills Omoi.”  Shikamaru yelled at Naruto. Naruto nodded in agreement. He began thrusting a foot towards Omoi to knock him out the jutsu.  As the foot inched closer, time in Sasuke’s world sped rapidly.

--

“The mountains. . . .t…th..ee…shi…jka..mou…tains…” Omoi said; his body weak from the anguish. 

“Where in the mountains?”  Sasuke asked.

“Please…no….no more!”  Omoi said his breathing slowed.  He looked up at Sasuke.

“Go find them *cough*  it won’t matter, you will never defeat Shinratsu!” Omoi weakly said.  Sasuke smiled and closed his eyes.  Omoi looked as the room and everything shifted and he was again shifted to the hands of Sasuke looking dead into the eyes of his tormentor.

“Thanks for you help, Omoi.  You’re no longer needed.” Sasuke said raising his chidori once again.

“This is for Konoha!” Sasuke shouted thrusting the chidori into the gut of Omoibenda.  

Omoi’s body shook and jerked as blood exploded from his back and his mouth.

“To hell with you, Uchiha.  To hell with you.”  Omoi said through blood drenched teeth.  Sasuke gripped his hand and through Omoi into the air.

“Sasuke, STOP!” Naruto ordered, but it was too late Naruto watched as the chidori exploded from Sasuke’s hand end engulfed Omoi.  

Moments later the dead body of Omoibenda fell to the ground.  The clouds parted and the rays of the sun shown upon the burned and battered body of the once proud Tsuihousha member.

“Sasuke what were you thinking!  We need to know information!”  Naruto yelled.  Sasuke smiled weakly.  He fell back on the ground and sat against a wall.

“I…I, got the information” he said out of breath, “The Shikja Mountains.”  He said collapsing.

Naruto’s face relaxed.

“Dead gum you Sasuke, always have to go overboard.”  Naruto laughed as he looked at Omoi’s body. Naruto through a tag seal on the body and released it.  The body seemingly disintegrated.

Shik and Chouji lifted Sasuke up as they walked towards the Inn on the other side of the village.  Ino had an arm around Naruto and Konohomaru as they helped her walk to the Inn.  

As they got into the room they placed Ino and Sasuke on the bed to let them rest.

“We’ll rest tonight and tomorrow and we will leave in two days.  Get your rest guys!  We still have a long trip ahead of us!”




::EDIT FOR ALL NONMANGA readers::
chpt may contain spoilers for future Naruto happenings..


----------



## Gotas (Jan 27, 2009)

5 star rating  keep'em comin'


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks I didn't see your spoiler tag till after I had already posted the new update...

=) I tried to cover my butt a bit-

Don't want any upset anime watchers that don't know any of the "good" stuff yet.lol


----------



## Gotas (Jan 27, 2009)

I would check my blog if I were you. It's a surprise for you.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Gotas said:


> I would check my blog if I were you. It's a surprise for you.



DAng dude, thats an honor, thanks a lot!  tears of joy

New update, today or tomm!


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Update =)  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto sat on the roof of the Inn looking down at the village.  They never knew how much trouble they were in.  He placed his left hand over his right shoulder blade and rotated his right arm, loosening the joints in his arm.  He heard a few pops and felt the relief go over his body.

“Hmm, that felt good!”  Naruto mumbled to himself.  He lay back allowing himself to relax.  Thoughts of Hinata filled his mind.  Her smile, her touch, her kiss; everything seemed to just flood him at one time.  A small smile came across his face.

“Hmm, I miss her.  That’s something I never thought I would do.  Miss someone, the way I miss her.  It’s more than just missing one of my close-ones but more.  I feel like I’m missing myself.”  Naruto explained to himself out loud.  A few scattered birds looked at Naruto as he talked to himself.  

Naruto had just about drifted to sleep when a small rock pounced on his head, not hurting him but alerting him.  He rose up and heard a voice crying out to him.

“Hey, YOU!  Mr. Shinobi!”  Came the sound of a young voice.  Naruto rose up and saw a mirror image of him at 9 yrs old.  The young boys hair was a shaggy blonde, his big blue eyes stared at Naruto with a teeth filled grin!  Naruto became more aggravated than anything that the little punk ruined his rest.

“What do you want shrimp?”  Naruto barked.  The boy’s expression showed one of shock, but he shook it off.

“I just wanted to say thank you!”  The boy exclaimed. “I saw you and your friends take on that bad man, and I just wanted to say on behalf of Kanto, thank you!”

Naruto felt a little embarrassed that he was rude to the kid.  He leapt from the roof and landed next to the boy.  Naruto placed a hand on the boy’s head.

“No problem kid.  He was a bad man, and I’m glad you and your village are safe.”  Naruto said.  The boy looked up at Naruto and smiled.

“My name is Sunoco, Minato.  What’s yours.”  Naruto’s eyes widened at the name.  

--
Flashback
--

“Eh, Kakashi-sensei- did you know my father?”  A 16 year old Naruto stared at his master.  Kakashi looked at Naruto, a look a grimace spread across his brow.  He motioned to Naruto to sit by him at the table.  

Naruto walked from under the gazebo to the table where Kakashi sat.  He removed his fore-head protector and rubbed his head, messing his hair up a bit.  Kakashi could see the 4th more and more in Naruto every day.  Kakashi removed his protector also.  The next move was an unexpected one for Naruto.  Kakashi reached with his left hand and pulled down the covering over his mouth.

“If I’m going to be the one to tell you about your father, there need not be anything covering my mouth.  Your father was a great, no the best man I’ve ever known, and the most powerful shinobi.” Naruto stared in amazement at Kakashi’s face.  A scar laid place over Kakashi’s jaw line and spread across most of his face, part of his lip was missing as well as some tissue from the cleft of his nose.  Naruto shook himself, aside from the scar Kakashi was a pretty strikingly handsome man, Naruto thought to himself.  But Naruto focused back on what his sensei had said.

“Tell me about him?”  Naruto asked.  Kakashi rubbed his hand over his mouth and felt the scars on his face.

“You want to know how great your father is?  You see these scars.  Well I didn’t always have them.  When I was younger I was quite the heartthrob in the sandbox.  But when I entered your father’s team. . .” Kakashi was interrupted.

“My father was your sensei, but I thought the 4th. . .”

“Let me finish Naruto.  It will all come to you when I’m done.”  Kakashi explained.

“On our first mission me and my team were up against some rookie ninja from another village, back when the sand and leaf weren’t on good terms.  I was fighting as hard as I could.  I was considered much like Sasuke, a genius, but my arrogance got the best of me.  I thought I was unbeatable.  I made one wrong step and the ninja I faced took a kunai to my face.  Your father, in a second, got all of us, and we disappeared miles away.  He was always known for his amazing speed.  When we got to safety he used some medical ninjustu and stopped the majority of the wound from bleeding and getting infected.  He tore a piece of his clothing and wrapped it around my face covering the wounds so no one would stare or make fun of me.  Once we got back to the city, he had a covering specially made for me, so that I could breathe easily talk and have virtually no restraint from anything.”  A tear came down Kakashi’s face.  Naruto was in awe.

“My father. . .”

“Your father went on to become the best Hokage known to Konoha, better yet the best Kage, known to any country.  The Yondaime, Minato Namikaze.”  Kakashi said replacing the covering over his scared face.  Naruto’s mouth dropped.
--
[/flashback]
--

“Sir, sir?”  Minato pulled on Naruto’s cloak.  Naruto shook himself.

“Oh I am very sorry, I am Uzumaki Naruto!”  Naruto said.  The boy bowed slightly to Naruto.

“Naruto-sensei.”  Minato called.  Naruto’s eyes widened.

“Sensei?  No, I’m no one’s sensei!”  Naruto explained.

“Please just teach me, some.  I know the basics of chakra flow; I’ve studied myself how to do so much.  Watch” Minato said forming a seal with his hand.

“Mizutama no Jutsu!”  Minato exclaimed.  Chakra surged from Minato’s body.  Vapor began forming in front of Minato’s hands as the precipitation in the air formed a ball of water in his hands.  He looked at Naruto.

“That is very impressive, Minato.”  Naruto said, genuinely impressed.  Minato smiled.

“Watch this.”  Minato said focusing on the water ball.  Frost began to surround the ball of water and a thin layer of ice began to form.  Minato’s temple surged from the focus he had to emit.  The ball of water fell from his hands and splashed on the ground.  The boy felt embarrassed.  Naruto lifted the boy’s head, a bit in shock.  The boy had almost combined his affinity chakras, at nine, that’s unheard of, even in the leaf.

“Minato, that was amazing!”  Naruto said.  Minato looked at Naruto in disbelief. 

“Really; even though I couldn’t do it?”  He asked.  Naruto looked at him and smiled.

“I’m here for two more days.  Let’s see what we can get done.  I think with your chakra level we may be able to do something with you." Minato looked at Naruto.

“Yay!  Thank you so much Naruto-sensei!”  Minato said jumping on Naruto, wrapping his arms around his neck.


 

thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## Gotas (Jan 27, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> DAng dude, thats an honor, thanks a lot!  tears of joy



No need to thank, you totally deserve it 

As usual, your update is awesome.

Could you make something like a biography of the characters, saying how they changed physically and mentally? 

And also (I know, I can be a pain sometimes) who would you compare Omoi to?


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 27, 2009)

When I thought of Omoibenda, I got a mix of Itachi and Deidara, in a way.  Itachi b/c of his genjutsu, but Deidara b/c of his weak arrogance; not really ending up being that tough of an opponent.

I will definatley try to put together a bio of my characters.  I guess they don't really look different just a few characteristics.. changes.. but ya, I will!


----------



## Gotas (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks, keep up the good work


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Main Character Bios-Update =)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto-
Basically the same as we’ve always known him.  He’s done a lot of growing up.  His jutsu’s all have become more effective and he has become a top ranked shinobi in most countries; he is respected.  The people of Konoha still have problems looking past his Bijuu, but that is all changing as he grows older.  He is still pretty oblivious to the fact most girls find him attractive, even more now that he is older.  He has a lot of the Yondaime’s traits, such as the blonde hair, big blue eyes.  He’s a little bit taller than the 4th, standing right at six foot tall.  In Naruto’s most casual form he still wears his orange jump, slightly modified to house some more of his tags and seal kunai’s.  And over that he wears either his black flame covered trench, or as his father wore, a white flame covered trench.  He hasn’t had the opportunity to have his own team yet, he has stayed busy doing missions and training. 

Sasuke-
After the Itachi, Pein and Madara fiasco; Sasuke returned to the leaf.  After everything was said and done, Sasuke seemed to act as though a huge weight had been lifted off of his shoulders.  He became a different Sasuke.  His personality changed, he joked more, laughed more, and when he and Sakura began dating he withdrew from Naruto, not breaking, but stretching the bond between them.  Sasuke still had his more non caring, “Let the world burn” attitude.  But it didn’t rise up very often, usually only when training or fighting.  Sasuke’s height rocked with Naruto equally standing at 6’.  Sasuke wore the traditional shinobi Flak Jacket.  Sasuke has come to terms and all but mastered the Mangekyou Sharrigan.  He has tapped into the ability to change his into either his, Itachi’s, or Madara’s(of which he killed).  

Shikamaru-
Shik is the same old guy.  I don’t think he will ever change.  The only change his amazing control over any and all shadows.  He is basically besides his furthered abilities the same, intelligent, strong, strategic shinobi.

Chouji-
Has become that a it different characteristically.  He had turned basically all of his fat into muscle.  He stood at a staggering 6’6 and he weighed about 240 lbs.  His jutsu’s abilities had increased, but other than the basics of aging he was the same as Shik.

Ino-
She has tapped into a stronger level of “Sense Justus” she has learned how to, like the 5th and Sakura, place her chakra at a certain point to increase its ability.  Such as placing chakra at a point of impact to increase strength.  Placing focused chakras at the eyes to see further (Not to be mistaken with the Byukagan; just a further “eagle eye” view).  This is how she was listening to everyone’s conversations so intently at the village.  The only down fall is when accessing better hearing she hears Everyone’s conversation.  So in order to narrow it down she has to get closer and take some focus away from her surroundings and place it on the conversation.  This is possibly why she couldn’t sense Omoi staring her down.

Konohomaru-

He has probably changed the most.  He stands at 5’9 and weighs at about 180.  He has is a shorter single spike in the front, sort of like the fohawk.  He wears his village plate on his gloves and a forehead plate around his right bicep.  He wears a black, thick, but tight skin layering and black thick pants, to endure his missions.  Over his torso he also wears a dark gray flak, and a gray waist length coat over.  
A lot of his jutsus are dedicated to his passion to be and surpass Naruto.  He has mastered the rasengan and duo rasengan.  He even has formed his own version called “Puchi-sho Rasengan.”  This will be introduced later.  It is basically his form of the Rasenshuriken.  But it involves the rasengans burrowing and attacking from under the ground.  He is mentally still a kid with kid desires and mistakes.  But he was defiantly on his way to becoming a skilled Jounin.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for doing this, it shows me you're really dedicated to the satisfaction of you readers.

OT: 50th post!!! I ranked up!!!


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Daily Update--  Story progression!  Hope no one minds; I just don't want to rush the story.  I want it to develop right!  Tell me what you guys think.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Young Minato formed a dual finger cross at his chest.

“Kage Bunshin no Jutsu” Minato said focusing his chakra at this best.  In a cloud of smoke 10 identical clones stood behind Minato.  Minato smiled but he could feel it drain his chakra more for every clone he tried to maintain.  

“Come on, Minato.  Just a few more seconds, we’re almost at two minutes.”  Naruto said, trying to encourage the boy.  They had been training for a day and a half now, almost non stop.  The boys desire to learn surpassed that even of any young ninja Naruto had ever seen.  He had mastered Kage Bunshin in 8 hours flat; he could form an identical clone and maintain him for two hours no problem.  But since that point they had pushed the training harder.  The amazing thing about this young boy was his chakra recovery.  He could almost deplenish his chakra, but minutes later have enough to form another clone and form jutsus.  But forming multiple clones took a lot of chakra from anyone.  

Naruto was very impressed with the chakra control Minato had.  Someone so young being so advanced in his knowledge, and not having a teacher.  Minato was nothing short of a child prodigy.  Naruto timed down the last few seconds.

“Done.”  Naruto said.  Minato released the clones and fell to his knees.  Sweat poured from his spiky blonde hair.  Naruto looked at the young boy and smiled.

“I guess Kakashi-sensei was right, the next generation will always surpass the former.”  Naruto laughed.  Minato looked at his teacher.

“What sensei?”  Minato asked.  

“Nothing, Minato one day it will make sense to you.”  Naruto said giving the foxish smile he was known for to Minato.  

“Once you rest I’ll try and show you correct chakra element control.  Since you’ve mastered one clone that should be all you need.  You’ll focus on gathering your water nature, and your clone will infuse your water style jutsu with wind, forming a new form, Ice.”  Naruto explained to the young shinobi.  Minato smiled and shook his head.  He laid back and began breathing slowly and intently almost a meditating state, allowing his chakra to fuel itself.  After about thirty minutes of rest, Minato stood and formed the dual cross again.

“Kage Bunshin no Jutsu” Minato called.  A single clone formed and stood next to him.    Minato made another hand sign.

“Mizutama no Jutsu” said Minato, as a sphere of water formed in the balls of his hand.  Minato’s clone placed two hands over the sphere.  The sphere began to take on a new base.  The longer the clone placed his hands over the sphere, the more solid it became, also the larger it was.  

Naruto looked at the boy and smiled.  He had successfully mastered his nature manipulation in two days.  It was unheard of.  Naruto expected to hear great things of this Minato.  

Once the sphere was half the size of Minato, he reared back and through it at a near by tree.  He then slapped his hands together and formed one more seal.

“Kaze Haretsu no Jutsu” Minato called.  As the ice sphere grew closer, a gust of wind caught the ball, and as if instinctually the sphere exploded smothering the tree in ice, freezing it.

Naruto looked, “This boy just keeps coming out with stuff that amazes me.”  He looked and saw a crow that was trying to escape but was trapped in the ice now.  

Minato looked at Naruto.

“Thank you so much, Sensei.”  He said.  A tear fell from his eye.

“Now I will be able to protect all my loved ones.  No one will be hurt again.  I’ll be able to protect everyone.  I’ll get back at the one who hurt my family.”  Minato said.  Naruto could feel hurt and anger in Minato’s heart.  
Naruto placed a hand on Minato’s shoulder.  The young boy relaxed and looked at his master.

“Everything in life happens for a reason, Minato.  People are taken away from us; people are given to us, all as a gift.  To help us grow, make us stronger.  I understand the hurt of losing loved ones; but I also know the pain vengeance causes.  If you live your life as a plan for revenge you’ll miss out on a lot.  I lost my best friend to his lust for vengeance.  If you allow that to be your soul purpose in life you’ll end up hurting the ones you love and want to protect.”  Naruto explained to Minato kneeling on one knee looking into the young boy’s eyes.

Minato looked at Naruto and as if a flashbulb had exploded in light, he gave the biggest smile.

“You’re right, Sensei.  Instead I’ll focus on protecting the ones I love now, and if I happen to cross path with that ninja, Shinratsu, I’ll show him.  But I won’t focus on it.”  Minato said giving Naruto a thumbs up.

“Wait… Shinratsu?  How do you know that name?”  Naruto asked.  Minato looked questioned at Naruto’s question.

“Shinratsu, that’s the name my parents called out as they were dying. ‘Shinratsu, no- leave the village alone, leave the kids alone.’  That’s all I could hear.  He attacked our house.  He was upset that my father wouldn’t join his group of bandits.  So he attacked and killed all my family.”  Minato said.  The image came flooding back in his mind, tears welled in his eyes.

“My father protected my family until his final breath.  He cast jutsu on me the hid me from Shinratsu’s eyes.  He mutilated them, like an animal.”  Minato cried as he spoke to Naruto.  Naruto’s heart hurt for the young boy.

“Once he left, I walked to my father who barely could open his eyes.  He placed a seal tag on my chest.  And with his last breath, he released it.  Ever since that day, I’ve always recovered faster then anyone I know.  My father died right after in my arms.  Now I’m staying with my Aunt in Kanto.  No one was here to teach me the shinobi way, so I’ve read books and books, and practiced since I was seven.”  Minato said whipping the tears from his young eyes.  He changed his composure.

“I saw you and your friends, and I knew I needed your help.”  Minato explained.

Naruto and Minato sat on a hillside talking; Naruto imparting some of his sagely wisdom and experiences to Minato.  Minato gleaned from his teacher.  As the sun set, Naruto walked Minato back into the village.  At the doorway to Minato’s aunt’s house they parted ways.  Minato again wrapped himself around Naruto.

“Thank you so much, Senpai!”  Naruto said.

“Senpai, eh?  You are very welcome, Minato.  I expect to hear great things about you in the future.”  Naruto said laying a hand on the boy’s hair. * He then reached in his pocket and pulled out a fore-head protector that had the leaf villages emblem.  He wrapped it around Minato's head.

"From this day forward you are a Leaf Shinobi, and I expect you train and conduct yourself as one." Naruto said giving Minato a wink.*  Minato peered up and smiled at Naruto.

“You bet, Senpai!”  Minato said, and with that ran inside his house.  Naruto turned and formed a dual finger cross, and in a puff of smoke, he disappeared.

Naruto lay in bed as all the information came rushing into his mind of his clones day.  He leaned up and rubbed his head.  

“Man that kid is going to one of the greats.”  Naruto said.

“What kid?”  Chouji asked just getting done with some of his push-ups.  

“You’ll see, Chouji.  You’ll see.”  Naruto said lying back in the bed.

“We leave in the morning!” Naruto said.  He turned on his side and began thinking.

_I’ll get you Shinratsu, for what you did to Konoha and for what you did to Minato._


----------



## Gotas (Jan 28, 2009)

MORE! MORE!

Where is Kanto?


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I had it somewhere in the wind country, but the more i researched it, the more unlikely Kanto could be there, so I placed it in the country with the Rain village-


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Update =)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto awoke first the next morning.  He quietly stepped across the room careful not to awaken his teammates just yet.  It was probably just after 5, and he knew Shik and Chouji loved their ‘beauty sleep’ as Chouji called it.  Ino seemed a bit restless to Naruto, she was tossing a bit and breathing pretty heavily.  After a few moments she calmed down and was seemed to be resting better.  Sasuke, well Sasuke you couldn’t tell if he was dead or alive when he was sleeping, Naruto thought to himself laughing.  Konohomaru on the other hand snored like a Mom and Pop Toad; that’s why Naruto made him sleep in his own room, own his own floor, in his own wing of the Inn.  And Naruto still could hear the rumbling of his snore.  

Naruto walked into the bathroom and removed his night clothes.  He examined his body.  Aside from the light scar across his right peck muscle, Naruto thought his body looked pretty good.  He worked hard to stay in shape; his six pack was his own personal trophy, along with his lean biceps; which Naruto flexed to show himself the mountain they caused when forced to contract.  

“Welcome to the show!”  Naruto said to himself giving a cheesy smile.  He then turned and turned the hot water on in the shower.  He slept in allowing the steam to run down his back.  He sighed in relief as all his muscles relaxed and woke up for the long day, no make the week, ahead of them.  Naruto hated traveling through this country.  Kanto wasn’t so bad, but before all it is trees.  And they spent a lot of their time navigating through them.  They were almost to the wind country, which would be a faster Journey, since Naruto knew his way around because of his relationship with the Kazekage, Gaara.
Naruto began questioning in his mind.  

“I wonder if Gaara knows anything about Tsuihousha?” he said to himself as the water ran down his face.  Naruto would talk to his team, but he thought it would be a good idea to stop and have a meeting with him, incase he may know something.  

Naruto turned the water off and stepped out of the shower and to his surprise Ino had just walked into the bathroom.  Her eyes bulged out of her face and her mouth dropped open as tiny bit of drool fell from her lips.  She quickly turned in a horrible blush.

“INO!  Don’t walk in the shower room when someone’s in the shower!”  Naruto yelled scrambling for a covering.  He grabbed a towel and wrapped it around his waist.  In an attempt to hide her embarrassment she covered her voice with a anger.

“Well then you idiot, lock the door next time, so someone can’t just walk in like that.  It’s not like I saw anything worth mentioning," she said holding up her pinky.  Ino let out a laugh as she walked out the room.  

“THAT’S A LIE YOU LITTLE...”  Naruto stopped himself, he wasn’t about to argue like he was sixteen again.

“You think your funny Ino, next time knock just to make sure!”  Naruto said calming his voice down.  

Ino stood on the other side of the door breathing heavily placing her hand on her chest.  Lustful thought filled her mind.  She shook herself quickly.

“What the crap am I doing” she thought to herself, “He’s Naruto.  The number one overactive…sexy…handsome…sweet” she slapped herself, “he’s NARUTO!”   She shook the thoughts out of her mind, “I love Neji, Neji, Neji…  Naruto just has a very nice body that any girl would want…  Yeah that’s it.  

She walked out and went down to Konohomaru’s room, which she could hear him still snoring, and she hoped in his shower.

By the time she was done and went to the room Konohomaru, Naruto and the others were all awake and almost ready.  Chouji was packing his med pack, and Shikamaru had just finished placing his hair in his typical ponytail.  Konohomaru’s hair seemed to be perfect every time Ino saw him, she noted.  Always up in the perfect pyramidal flowing spike.  Naruto stood wearing the cloak of the 4th over his new flak that he had bought in Kanto.  He had the Leaf symbol embroidered on the pockets in silver thread.  His fore-head protector cloth was all a silver cloth now.  Ino noted that Naruto had really become his own shinobi.  She turned to Sasuke who looked as always, god-like.  Sasuke’s black hair flowed down his face revealing his dark red sharrigan.  Sasuke stood and walked to the door he hadn’t his coat on today, only his shinobi shouzo, which was white and with a black chained belt around his waist.  

After a few moments Naruto lead them outside.  Once they were there Naruto raised his nose into the air and breathed.

“Today is a good day to take down Shinratsu.”  Naruto said smiling as he looked at his team.  He nodded in a flash of dust Team Uzumaki was off yet again.


Shinratsu stood once again in the middle of Tsuihousha’s meeting room.  He looked around the room pillars stood surrounding the room giving it almost a temple feel.  Konpaku and Zetsumei stood behind him also. 

Konpaku nudged Zetsumei.

“Why do you think he wanted to see us?  Konpaku asked.

“Omoibenda must have failed his mission.”  Zetsumei replied.

“Yes, he did.  Omoibenda failed and was killed in the city Kanto.  My informant sent me a message and let me know.  There is a team of shinobi heading our way; their mission is to take down Tsuihousha.”  Shinratsu said almost in a laugh. 

“The only thing I’m worried about is the Bijuu with them.”  Said Shinratsu turned peering at his members.

“Bijuu, one of the tailed beasts is with them?  I thought they were all done away with when Pein was around?”  Konpaku asked.

“No.  The Kyubbi is still alive, and in his human vessel.  If the Kyubbi is brought to the Shikja Mountains and the hideout of Tsuihousha is learned, the Kyubbi could ruin everything.  I want you and Zetsumei to head them off at the Sand village.   Destroy anyone that gets in your way.”  Shinratsu said.

The deadly duo smiled.  Lightning began emitting around Zetsumei, as air swirled around Konpaku.  A flash of lightning exploded in the room, and when it cleared Zetsumei and Konpaku were gone.

Shinratsu smiled.

“Come on Kyubbi.  Show me your true power.”


----------



## Klurridutt (Jan 29, 2009)

Love it, can't stop reading.
Keep em' coming


----------



## Gotas (Jan 29, 2009)

Keep it coming  nice chappy


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks... I'm working on a drawing of Omeibenda to post so ya'll can put a face to him.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 29, 2009)

That's a good idea  I didn't know you could draw


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 29, 2009)

sorta---i'm not that great but hey--  HE is up  check out FANART its under Omoibenda


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay I added something to a previous post--fyi--

When Minato and Naruto split ways, I added a scene of Naruto reaching into his pocket ad giving Minato a leaf fore-head protector.  This is also why NAruto had a different one on the next day b/c he gave his to his clone, to give to Minato--

*Spoiler*: __ 




“Senpai, eh? You are very welcome, Minato. I expect to hear great things about you in the future.” Naruto said laying a hand on the boy’s hair. He then reached in his pocket and pulled out a fore-head protector that had the leaf villages emblem. He wrapped it around Minato's head.

"From this day forward you are a Leaf Shinobi, and I expect you train and conduct yourself as one." Naruto said giving Minato a wink. Minato peered up and smiled at Naruto.



[/fyi]


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cool man, I like it big time, more man.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks and if no one has yet make sure you check out the fanart of this Story--
So far I have
Omoibenda
Zetsumei
Konpaku
and Minato 

They are all up in the FANART section--

Be sure to tell me what oy think of my designs, maybe critcize, tell me how you thought they should look--give me feedback, I'll be willing to help make them the characters everyone likes


----------



## Gotas (Jan 30, 2009)

They're cool   I thought Omoi's hair was longer and he looked a little more serious and not so agressive (he's a Genjutu user, not a mauler). Besides that they're cool.

When will the next story update be?


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Update for you guys.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto sighed as he laid under some shade he had found.  They had been in the wind country for close to a week, and everyday seemed to get hotter and hotter to Naruto.  The sweat poured from his brow.  Man Minato would be of awesome use right now, Naruto thought laughing to himself.  Shikamaru and the others drank from their canteens.  Naruto had given his canteen to Konohomaru, who hadn’t drunk his wisely.  He stood and looked at his team.

“You guys ready?” Naruto said dusting himself off, “We should reach Sunagakure by nightfall.”

They nodded and all followed Naruto in a sprint.  Naruto passed all of the familiar sand dunes that they had been looking at for days now.  If he hadn’t known better he would have almost promised they were going in circles.  

His mind went back to the many times him and Gaara had spared among the dunes in their late teen years, as rivals and friends.  
Nightfall seemed to come fast to Naruto, who had been daydreaming amongst his traveling.

The cool of the night felt good on Naruto’s face and gave him almost a second wind.  

An hour later Team Uzumaki stood before the gates of Sunagakure, the village hidden in the sand.  They stood at the entrance and the sand shinobi came and surrounded them.

“Who are you and what’s your business in Sunagakure?”  one boldly asked Naruto.  Naruto smiled and held up a pendant hidden in his vest.

“That’s the Kazekage’s emblem.” He said.  He bowed to Naruto.

“I am sorry sir for being so bold as to question your motives.  Please enter; I’m sure the Kazekage is expecting you.”  He said moving aside allowing Naruto and his team to enter the village.

“Its fine, sir.  You were just doing your job, and for that your Kage should be proud.”  Naruto said placing a hand on his shoulder as he walked passed him.  

The shinobi began escorting Team Uzumaki to the Kage’s tower.

“So what is your name, Shinobi?”  Naruto asked.

“I am Yashauro!  And you are Naruto Uzumaki, correct?”  Yashauro asked.

“Correct, how did you know?”  Naruto asked.

“Well Lord Gaara has only given an emblem to one, and that person is you, Naruto Uzumaki; the greatest of shinobi in the village hidden in the leaf.”  Yashauro stated not regarding the others with Naruto.

“Excuse me!”  Sasuke interrupted.  

“No offense, but Sir Uzumaki’s battles with Pein, and Madara are that of legend!”  Yashauro said.

“But, I am the one who finished off Madara Uchiha!” said Sasuke tightening his fist.

“Maybe, but it was Naruto who used his Sage tech to render him defenseless as you used your chidori, correct Sir Uchiha?”  Yashauro said.  Naruto and the others laughed as Sasuke placed his hands around his neck and walked with his eyes closed and in silence.
They reached the Kage’s entrance and Yashauro parted ways with them.

Naruto and the other walked into the office to find Gaara pacing his room.  He looked up and saw Naruto.

“Naruto!”   Gaara said, his eyes filled with happiness!  He and Naruto greeted each other in a hug!  Moments later Kankuro walked in.

“What’s all this... NARUTO!” He said in shock, “Everyone!”
They all spent a few minutes greeting and saying hello.  Gaara had a meal prepared for them and they all sat in the dining hall.

“So Naruto, what brings you to my village?” Gaara asked.  Temari, Konkuro and all of Team Uzumaki were talking, drinking and laughing.  Naruto’s eyes narrowed and he looked at Gaara.

“I’m sorry to say it isn’t just a vacation visit.”  Naruto said grimly.  Gaara smiled.

“When is it ever?”  He said taking a drink.  Naruto smiled and laughed.

“True enough.  But there is an urgent matter at hand.  Have you ever heard of a group of mean that call themselves Tsuihousha.”  Naruto said.  Gaara’s eyes immediately straightened at the name of the group.

“Tsu…Tsuihousha?  Of course we’ve heard of them.  They are notorious ruthless ninja.”  Naruto could sense anger rising in Gaara.

“There are only four full fledged members, but there are so many more that are at their beckoning call; even in my village.  What happened to the leaf village was no strategic planning.  They have someone or people on the inside feeding them detailed information about what is going on in Konoha, the security; everything.” Gaara continued gripping his glass till there was a crack riveting up its side.

“That’s why I have placed certain individuals over my security that has an access level and knowledge only known to myself and the council.  I have only chosen men and woman whom I can trust.  Such as Temari and Konkuro, they are the head of my security team.  They probably knew you were coming before you did.  But I digress; these are just simple measure I have taken to insure the safety of Sunagakure.”  Gaara finished.

“Well Gaara, we are going to go after Tsuihousha and Shinratsu, we are going to make them pay for what they did to Konoha.”  Naruto said his eyes narrowing.

“Is there anything you know that can help us in anyway?”  Naruto asked.  Gaara eyes met Naruto, and for a moment they could almost feel each other’s pain.

“I wish there were Naruto.  I wish I knew something that could help you.  All we know are the members and the leader.  Only thing else we can tell you is Shinratsu is among the most dangerous ninja alive.  No shinobi has seen him, except for his subordinates.  At least no shinobi has returned after meeting him.”  Gaara replied to Naruto almost in a whisper.  Naruto shook his head and gave Gaara a smile.

“No worries old friend.  We head for the Shikja mountains in the morning!”  said Naruto raising his glass in the air and downing the enter substance.

“The Shikja Mountains you say?” Konkuro asked, “I know those mountains well.  Let me accompany you.”  

Naruto’s eyes filled with hope.

“Of course!  That is if your Kazekage has no reserve.”  Naruto stated.  Gaara simply smiled.

“No, I have none.  In fact if you wish you can assemble a team of my highest Shinobi and take them with you!”  Gaara offered.

“Gara-sama, you are the best!” Naruto  said, “ But I think all we will require is a nice bed, rest, and Konkuro to accompany us in the morning.” 

Gaara nodded.

“It will be done!” Gaara said.

“But for now, WE DINE!” Gaara said raising a glass, and their feast continued.

----

Konpaku and Zetsumei sat on the city walls peering down into sand village.

“That’s right you idiots.  Go to sleep.  Have your little dreams, and let death be your guardian angel!”  Zetsumei said as lightning twisted through his fingers.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jan 31, 2009)

Good work. Your effort deserves a boost in reputation. (As i just did to one of your posts) 

The plot is nice, one suggestions though. At times you use a person's name twice or three times in a row; this is not a good writing technique, you also sometimes start sentences continually beginning with the same name or ending with the name and beginning with the same name, however you don't do this very often so it's not truly something worth worrying about.

Another suggestion is to try and make your sentences more complex. Even simply attaching statements togeather with little changes made to them makes the work sound more sophistocated. Here's an example...


Original:

He attacked our house. He was upset that my father wouldn?t join his group of bandits. So he attacked and killed all my family

use the technique of combining sentences to form a longer statement [without forming a run on, sometimes i do this by accident] And you make your work much more sophisticated. 

This isn't actually the best example since i would either get rid of the first or third sentence [not both] only because they state the same thing... Here are a few options. 

1) He attacked our house, upset that my father wouldn't join his group of bandits. 

2) He was upset that my father wouldn't join his group of bandits, so he attacked and killed all of my family. 

Sometimes you write subordinate clauses as single sentences, even though they INCLUDE a verb and subject they are not truly meant to be written as a full sentence, because they DEPEND upon the existence of another fact. in this case, 'so they... all of my family" depends upon the fact that HE was upset about not joining. 

Sorry if you take this as being arrogant  

But keep writing; especially if you enjoy it.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey thanks dude!  I'm glad you like the plot!

I'm not the best grammar guru out there, so on that thanks for the tips!
I will try and take them to heart-I'm not sure that I understand the whole "subordinate clause-single sentence" thing..lol I made a B in english! 

Any other suggestions let me know!  Thanks!

---edit for story---
I rethought Omoi's look--so I drew  a knew one here it is:

Omoibenda


----------



## Gotas (Feb 1, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talking about, great update and great drawing


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 1, 2009)

Very good man, I can't wait for more.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Late Night Update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto laid in the bed restless. He had an uneasiness settling in his stomach...something was wrong. The others had been asleep for two hours at least, but he couldn't rest. He raised up from the bed his body almost in a cold sweat. He tossed the covers off his body and stood up from the bed. He lazily walked to window that peered down into Sunagakure. Everything seemed so peaceful. 

Naruto placed his hand on his side and wiped the sweat from his side and stomach. Something was off, he knew it. He walked to the closet and pulled out his sleeveless shirt, and his flak and he put them on. He walked out into the city. The cool breeze felt good against his face and hair. Naruto almost just wanted to lay against a building and sleep. 

"Hmm...this will take forever." He said to himself forming a dual cross at his chest, "Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" 

A hundred clones surrounded him. 

"Check out the city and let’s see if every things okay." Naruto ordered. His clones nodded and shushined away. Naruto sat back almost in a sleep state. 

Right when Naruto dozzed of, sitting there, he heard a footstep behind him. He jumped to his feet and spun quickly. He peered into the darkness, raising a kunai in defense. Out of the darkness he saw a figure with spiky hair. As the figure approached Naruto sighed.

"Konohomaru, I almost attacked you." Naruto stated. Konohomaru smiled as he entered the light so Naruto could see him.

"Sorry Naruto, I didn't mean to scare you.

I saw you get up so I thought I'd come give you company" Konohomaru said giving Naruto a cheesy grin.

"Well thank you, but I'll be fine. You need to go get your. . ." As Naruto spoke he heard a familiar sound of metal flying through the air. He quickly side stepped and knocked Konohomaru against a wall, and as he did a kunai with a seal tagged pierced the ground. Naruto eyes widened in shock.

"Jump!" He screamed, they both leapt to the roof. As they did the seal set off and an explosion of smoke and fire erupted. Naruto quickly scanned the area. He didn't see anyone. Then from the left he heard the noise again, this time closer. He turned to see the kunai racing towards him, no time to dodge. He pulled his kunai around, and instinctively knocked it to the ground, causing another explosion. 

The fires burned and began to catch the buildings in its blaze. Naruto looked to Konohomaru.

"Go to the tower and wake everyone, HURRY!" Naruto ordered. 

"Got it!" Konohomaru said racing towards the Kazekage tower. 

Naruto looked back and saw a single man standing just opposite of the roof Naruto was standing on. The fire showed the man's red hair sitting high on his head, and his green eyes peered into Naruto. Both men stared at each other.

" Are you the Kyuubi." He said staring at Naruto. Naruto looked at him, no one had called him that since he had defeated Pein. His victory had won him the title, "shinobi" in everyone's mind and no longer the kyuubi.

"What business of yours is it if I am, or if I am not." Naruto stated. Zetsumei jumped in the air throwing a shuriken at Naruto. 

"I have no times for your game, leaf garbage!" Zetsumei yelled. Naruto dodged the shuriken easily, and jumped at Zetsumei. Zetsumei threw a punch at Naruto, who dodged it. He then brought his knee around to catch his opponent’s side, but Naruto again dodged and grabbed Zetsumei's knee thrusting himself away from him. As he landed Naruto threw two sealed kunai at Zetsumei.

"Seal release." Naruto yelled pulling his hands together. Zetsumei couldn't react; chains erupted from the seals and wrapped themselves around his body. Naruto looked at his opponent.

"You Tsuihousha guys aren't very smart." Naruto remarked. Zetsumei just smiled and began laughing.

"What's so funny? I have you bound, and now you’re going to tell me everything I want to know. Or I will make it painful for you . . . real painful." Naruto said, his blue eyes flickered red for only a moment. 

"Those are big words from someone so weak." Zetsumei said. His words sat like an anvil on Naruto's temper. He looked at Zetsumei who still had that god awful sinister smile spread across his face.

"I'll make you eat those words." Naruto said forming a seal with his hand. The chains around Zetsumei tightened. 

"HMMM..." Zetsumei yelled as almost in pleasure. Naruto raised an eyebrow, he was crushing his bones and this guy is enjoying it.

"Who are you?" Naruto said taken back by this act. Zetsumei opened his eyes and looked at Naruto. Electricity seemed to run across his pupils. 

"Who am I? How rude of me. I never introduced myself." Said Zetsumei as electricity surged through his body. The chains seemed to overload themselves with electricity. 

"I...AM...ZETSUMEI!" He yelled, the electricity burst the chains and sent them flying to Naruto. 

Naruto jumped to the side to dodge the flying pieces of chain. He hadn't met anyone that could break through his seal chains. And yet this guy did it with ease. 

Zetsumei threw four shuriken at Naruto.  Naruto jumped to the side and formed a seal with his hand.

"Kaze no Jutsu" He yelled. Wind gushed through the city and stirred up the sand between Naruto and Zetsumei. Naruto quickly formed a dual cross and sent two clones to hide in the shadows. 

"Kaze no jutsu" Naruto said, an opposite wind blew and the sand settled. Zetsumei stood their staring at Naruto.

"Was there a reason for the sand show?" he asked, but before Naruto could answer Zetsumei jumped at him. Naruto looked at his fist and noticed the gloves he wore had metal tips on the end. 

“Denkou genkotsu!" Zetsumei yelled. Lightning erupted from his fist. Naruto jumped to the side only to have Zetsumei call his move and bring his fist into Naruto’s gut. 

The lightning tore into Naruto's stomach and sent a shock through his body. Naruto fell to the ground.  Zetsumei walked to Naruto shaking his hand.  Naruto jumped from the ground rubbing his stomach.

"That was nice Zetsumei. But don't plan on landing that attack again. It won't happen." Naruto boasted. He held out his hand as chakra began to swirl and take the form of a small blue sphere. Naruto jumped at Zetsumei.  Zetsumei jumped back from the attack and spin kicked Naruto into the air. 

Naruto caught and raised his hand into the air.

"KazeRasengan!" Naruto yelled throwing the chakra ball at Zetsumei. Zetsumei was caught off guard and barely dodged the attack. When he turned to face Naruto again, he was hit in the face with a knee. The attack sent Zetsumei spiraling across the roof. When he landed Naruto was already there sending another knee into his back. He fell from the roof and hit the ground.

How is he moving so fast, he wondered to himself. He jumped from the ground and landed back on the rooftop. He was met with Naruto throwing a kunai at him. Zetsumei jumped into the air and raised his fist.

"DenkouYa no jutsu!" he yelled. Lightning formed in his hand in the shape of an arrow. He threw it at Naruto.

Naruto saw the lightning and instinctively jumped to the side as fast as he could. As he did the arrow smashed into the ground causing a small crater to form.

"Denkou Shuriken" Zetsumei yelled as he tossed lightning infused shuriken Naruto. Naruto pulled his hands together and formed a seal.

"Kaze Tate!" Naruto yelled. The wind rushed and picked Naruto off the ground. A cyclone seemed to form around Naruto, and when the shuriken met the wind, they were caught and tossed back at Zetsumei. 

Naruto watched as Zetsumei dodged the shuriken and brought his hands back together for another 
attack. 
"Where are the other's? Hurry Konohomaru." Naruto said to himself.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 1, 2009)

update continued


*Spoiler*: __ 




-----------------

Konohomaru was at the gates of the Kazekage tower when a figure landed in front of him.

"Naruto, did you beat him?" Konohomaru mistakenly called to the figure.

"Ha. Who's Naruto? The worthless shinobi fighting Zetsumei? No he's probably already dead." The figured laughed walking into the light.

Konohomaru looked at him, his blonde hair set similar to Naruto's but the look in his eyes was that of evil and death. His flak seemed to be decorated in protectors. Konohomaru looked at one and recognized the leaf emblem, along with two of the sands.

 Konohomaru took a defensive stance.

"Who are you?" he asked.

"Ha, like it matters. You're not going to live long enough to remember my name. But for manner's purposes I am Konpaku, the last face you'll ever see." Konpaku said bringing his hands together.

"Daichi Gaijo no Jutsu." Konpaku said. The earth under Konohomaru began to shift. He jumped into the air fast, forming a dual cross.

"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" He cried out, three clones appeared. Two of them jumped at Konpaku, while the other ran around into the Kage's tower. Konpaku dodged the clones hitting them both with his fist destroying them.

"Kasai no Jutsu" Konohomaru yelled. Fire spun from his hands and raced towards Konpaku. 

He jumped from the flames into the air, and was met with Konohomaru burrowing his fist into his gut. Konpaku grabbed the boy’s fist and span him around. He raised a kunai and quickly jabbed it into his side.

Konohomaru's eyes widened. 

Konpaku laughed and went to throw him to the ground, but Konohomaru disappeared in a cloud of smoke. 

Konpaku turned quickly to see where he was, and saw the boy as he rushed at him.

"Kasai RASENGAN!" Konohomaru yelled. A spinning flame sat in the boys hand as he thrusted it into Konpaku's stomach. The flame engulfed Konpaku and took him into the air. 

Konohomaru watched as the ball exploded.
"I did it!" He cried throwing a fist into the air. When the smoke cleared Konpaku seemed to float in the air, unhurt. He fell to the ground and landed with grace.

"That was quite an attack. If I hadn't activated my Kekkei Genkai as I saw you coming, you might have actually hurt me." Konpaku said taking off his flak.

"But now let’s get to business shall we." He said popping his neck. Konohomaru stared at him.

"What is his Kekkei Genkai?" He wondered to himself, "And how did he dodge my rasengan." 

Konohomaru could feel his chakra deplenishing. His attacks had taken a lot out of him. His clone hadn't been released yet, so Konohomaru still had hope that the others would come. 
Konpaku stared at the boy.

"Shinratsu will be pleased when he finds out; we killed you and the kyuubi." He said in arrogance.

Konohomaru spun a few shuriken around the tips of his fingers.

"Don't be so sure of yourself, Konpaku. You underestimate me because of my age, but that will be an error you won't live to regret!" Konohomaru said throwing the shuriken at his opponent.


----------



## Gotas (Feb 2, 2009)

Great chapter  

OOOOH, a cliffhanger, what will happen next? I can't wait to find out


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 3, 2009)

New update---this is getting real---


*Spoiler*: __ 




The sound of metal filled the village of Sunagakure.  Villagers had begun to come see what all the mayhem was about.  As they saw the two shinobi fighting from rooftop to rooftop panic began to grip their hearts.  A few women had already begun to over react to the situation and began screaming running for the other side of the village.  The noise had made its way to the Kazekage’s tower. 

Gaara awoke from his peaceful sleep.  He walked to the window and peered down into the city.  His eyes were taken in shock.  Fires were tearing through the eastern corridor of the city.  Gaara quickly turned and dressed himself.  He was met in the hall by Temari and Konkuro.

“Kazekage-sama, the city is under attack by Tsuihousha; Naruto is fighting one and the young Chunin is fighting the other.

“Young Chunin? You mean Konohomaru? He is fighting a member of Tsuihousha?  Why aren’t you down there helping him?”  Gaara yelled as he took of in a sprint.
Konohomaru’s clone made it into the room that team Uzumaki was sleeping in.  He threw the door open.

“Everyone, Tsuihousha is here!”  The clone cried, and before he could say anything else, he disappeared in a cloud of smoke.  

The team awoke in a fright. 

“What was that?”  Ino asked her heart racing.

“I don’t know it sounded like Konohomaru yelling.” Shikamaru said, rubbing his eyes.  He looked to the window and saw the red glow coming from the city.

“What’s going on?” his voice seemed to quiver.  He got up from his pallet and peered out the window.

“Oh my god; Suna is on fire!” his words carried across the room. 

The others jumped from their beds and rushed to the window.  

“Look Konohomaru is down there.  He’s fighting someone.”  Ino pointed down to the young shinobi who was desperately fighting for his life.  Shikamaru jumped from the window buttoning the facet on his flak.  Ino, Chouji and Sasuke followed him.

Shikamaru landed on the ground and without hesitation through a shuriken at the opponent facing Konohomaru.

Konpaku felt the metallic weapon closing in on him.  He quickly spun his body around and with one hand he caught the shuriken.  

Konohomaru stared at Konpaku.  The shuriken was still spinning in his hand, floating.  

Konpaku turned and looked at Shikamaru, who was now accompanied by three other shinobi.  One very large beast-man, Konpaku thought to himself.  And a girl and . . . . oh my, a Uchiha!  Konpaku’s eyes widened in hunger.

“You’re pathetic; attacking me while I’m facing your comrade.”  Konpaku stated leaning his head towards Konohomaru.

“Face someone on your level, prick.”  Shikamaru said walking closer to Konpaku, who just looked at Shikamaru. 

How dare this punk say he is on my level, he thought to himself.  He turned to Konohomaru and smiled.

“Sorry kid, I have to teach this guy some respect.”  Konpaku said to young Chunin.  He pivoted his foot and with other leg, kicked Konohomaru into a building.  Konohomaru’s body hit the wall and fell to the ground.

“KONOHOMARU!”  Ino yelled, jumping to the young boy.  She placed her fingers under his chin bone.  She could feel a light pulse. 

“Ino, is he okay?”  Shikamaru asked, his face lowered to the ground.  

“He’ll be fine...” her voice a little shaky in worry. “get that prick, Shikamaru!”

Shikamaru raised his head.  His eyes filled with anger.

“Oh, I plan on it!”  Shikamaru said bring his hands together forming a seal.

“Kumori Tanken” He said as his shadow took the form of a dagger.  Shikamaru shifted his smallest finger and the shadow shot towards Konpaku, He jumped into the air to avoid the attack not realizing that it was a shadow attack.  

Shikamaru smiled, the jutsu attached itself to Konpaku’s shadow.  Konpaku jerked in the air.

“Ahh!”  He cried.  He grabbed his left arm.  It felt as if someone had stabbed him directly in his muscle.  He landed on a roof and quickly jumped into shelter.  

He is a shadow jutsu user, he thought holding his arm.  He shook himself of the pain and stood.  

Shikamaru focused on his opponent.  He had a few new jutsu’s he wanted to try out, but he wasn’t sure if this was the time or the place.  He analyzed his surroundings; there were plenty of places to take shelter from opposing attacks.  As he was thinking, a kunai landed at his feet.  A seal tagged was wrapped around it very tightly.

“Daiben.” he yelled jumping quickly from the ground.  As he jumped he noticed the seal hadn’t released; a fake.  He quickly turned to look for his opponent.  Out of the corner of his eye he saw a figure jump at him.  Shikamaru turned quickly just in time to grab Konpaku’s leg.  He twisted his body and threw him into a nearby roof.  Konpaku twisted himself in the air, allowing himself to land perfectly.  

Shikamaru landed on the opposite side of the roof.  Konpaku looked at him and grinned.  

Like a bolt of lightning he thrusted his right and forward; a shuriken began to shriek through the air.  Shikamaru dodged it throwing one of his own at his attacker.  Konpaku quickly brought his hand up catching the shuriken again, this time with greater force he threw it back at Shikamaru.  

All he heard was the sound, and the next thing he knew he felt a sharp pain.  He looked down to see the shuriken protruding from his chest cavity, it had pierced his flak like a piece of paper.  When Shikamaru looked back to his opponent, Konpaku was standing face to face with him.

“How dare you say, your on my level.”  He said, giving Shikamaru a sinister smile.  He took a few steps back before spinning around and kicking the shuriken deep into Shikamaru’s chest. 

“AHHH…AHHH!!”  He cried in pain as he fell backwards.  He crawled to his feet and looked at Konpaku, who stood looking at him smiling.  He tried to take a step at him, but found his legs had no strength and he collapsed.  The world seemed to be going dark.  

"You'll pay for what you did..." Shikamaru whispered as his eyes fell shut.

Chouji heard the cries of Shikamaru.  An ounce of greevence went out for his old teammate, him dying wasn't part of the plan, but Shikamaru always had to be the hero.  He wiped a tear from his eyes and stared at Sasuke Uchiha.  

_Two down three to go._

Sasuke turned to Chouji.

"I heard that"




OOHHHHH!!!!! WHAT???


----------



## Gotas (Feb 3, 2009)

MORE!!! MORE!!!


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 3, 2009)

this was one of those updates, that i didn't even realize what happened till after i wrote it and i was like OHH WHAT?  haha!


----------



## Klurridutt (Feb 3, 2009)

Give me mooore, I need and demand more! 

Excellent fic mate.. keep on the good work


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 3, 2009)

ok ok ok...here's more.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto’s and Zetsumei’s battle had taken its toll on the village.  They had already destroyed three buildings, and were wreaking havoc on others.  The two shinobi seemed to be engulfed in mortal combat; neither one giving an inch of room for advancement.  

Naruto pulled his hands together and formed a seal.

“Kaze Te no jutsu!” Naruto yelled,  a shriek of wind erupted from Naruto and hit Zetsumei in the face.  The wind was so powerful it knocked Zetsumei into another building. 

Not allowing for a moment of pride to erupt in Naruto, Zetsumei jumped from the building.

“DENKOUSHINDOU no JUTSU!”  he yelled as lightning struck Naruto from a distance.  Naruto twitched and yelled in pain.  The jutsu ended and Naruto brought his hands together.

“Kage Bunshin no Jutsu”  Ten clones appeared around Naruto, and all began intertwining with the real Naruto.  At once they all jumped at Zetsumei, who dodged the first couple, hitting them in their guts.  
Naruto released the last of the clones and kicked Zetsumei in the side.  

Zetsumei grabbed Naruto’s foot and swung him into the air.  Naruto closed his fist.

“Kaze Shuushi”  he yelled.  A wind came and caught Naruto, and floated him to the ground.

Zetsumei felt mocked at this act.  In anger he threw several shuriken at Naruto, who dodged them with ease.  Zetsumei then jumped at Naruto.

Naruto ducked as Zetsumei tried kicking his face, he spun his leg around knocking Zetsumei off balance.  As he fell Naruto crotched on his arms and sent both of his feet into Zetsumei’s gut, sending him into the air.  Naruto followed through his attack with four shuriken.

Zetsumei pulled out his kunai and knocked all the shuriken away from him.  Zetsumei clapped his hands together.  Lightning emitted from them and shot to Naruto, who side stepped and burrowed his right hand by his side.  He jumped at Zetsumei, focusing his chakra into his palm.  

Zetsumei brought his fist to his side and it erupted in lightning.  Naruto’s focused chakra took form of its rasengan.  As they drew closer both shinobis stretched their hands forth

“RASENGAN!” Yelled Naruto.

“DENKOU HAKAISHA!”  Zetsumei yelled.

The two attacks met in mid air.  Naruto’s rasengan grinded into Zetsumei’s Hakaisha; Zetsumei began funneling more chakra into his attack.  The two attacks climaxed and the light seemed to become blank.  
All sound seemed to stop as both attacks exploded.

Both shinobi were thrown back.  Naruto landed on the ground roughly rolling.  Naruto hobbled to his feet and made a dual cross at his chest.

“Release.”  The words seemed barely slip his lips.

In a dark valley sat two shadow clones, both gathering energy for Naruto.  One immediately, at Naruto’s call, disappeared.  

Naruto was given a second wind.  He focused himself allowing the chakra to infuse with his body.  His sage tech began to take over.  As he transisted he could feel the others chakra.

“Shi..Shikamaru, Konohomaru!  I can barely feel his; I can’t feel Shikamaru’s at all.  There must be another one.  I have to finish this now!”  Naruto said, standing fully in his Sage Mode.  

The smoke from the explosion cleared and Zetsumei stood, electricity surging around him and through his hands.

“This ends NOW, KYUUBI!”

“DENKOU GESEI no JUTSU!”  Zetsumei yelled.  The electricity engulfed him completely.  He stretched his hands back as far as they could go.  

_He’s charging himself _, Naruto thought to himself.  He created a clone and began forming his Rasenshuriken.  

“Nothing can stop this attack, NOTHING!”  Zetsumei yelled.  He brought his hands together, and the electricity took a new form of solid chakra and shot at Naruto.

“RASENSHURIKEN!”  Naruto yelled, throwing it at Zetsumei.  The attacks clashed and the light blinded Naruto, who brought his hand up to cover his eyes.  It sounded as though two mountains had collided and neither one would move.  Finally there was a shriek, then complete silence.

As the light dimmed only both figured stood, staring at one another.

Naruto narrowed his eyes and looked at Zetsumei.

Zetsumei smiled at Naruto and began to speak.

“Da…m...” he said only to have blood exit his mouth.  Naruto watched as his body slowly slid off itself.  His torso fell from this lower body, and both lay on the ground.  Zetsumei’s once vibrant green eyes were now a dull grey.  Naruto shook himself.

He threw a seal tag on the body, and immediately it disintegrated. 
 --------

Gaara had finally reached team Uzumaki.  To his amazement he saw Sasuke and Chouji starring one another down.

“what’s going on guys, where is the Tsuihousha members.”  Gaara asked.  His eyesight was caught as a figure jumped from the rooftops and landed next to Chouji.

“So I take it the cat’s out of the bag.” Konpaku said with a grin.

“I guess so.”  Chouji said, removing his outer layer flak, “And I don’t think they are going to just let me walk.”

“Well then we’ll just have to gather a few more reinforcements.”  Konpaku said, taking out a sealed Kunai and throwing it into the air.

“Release!”  He cried.  And from the seal a bright neon pink light emitted.  

Moments later 6 hooded shadowed figures jumped to the side of Konpaku.  Chouji smiled at the welcomed surprise.

“Well this may be easier than I thought, there’s no way they can beat eight of us.”  Chouji said in arrogance.

“Don’t be ridiculous, they couldn’t even take me.”  Konpaku snarled.  Sasuke jerked his eyes to Konpaku’s.

“You talk too much,” he said, and in a blur of movement; he was standing next to Konpaku.  He quickly kneed him in the gut, sending him to his knees.  Sasuke then sent a foot to his face only to have Chouji grab it and begin to crush it with his strength.

Gaara raised his hands in the air, and the sand quivered under Chouji.  It began to give way to Chouji, who quickly released his grip on Sasuke and jumped onto a roof.

Konpaku recovered and jumped next to him, the hooded figures followed the example.

Each one began to remove their hoods.  Each of them bore the forehead plate of the sand village.  Gaara’s eyes narrowed in anger.

“You TRAITORS!”  He yelled.  The sand began swirling around the Kazekage’s body, lifting him from the ground.  
“I give you protection and safety, and you dare turn your back on your village to ally yourself with outcast dogs.”  Gaara’s eyes seemed to burn with fire.

“You will all die.  TONIGHT!”  Gaara yelled!

“I’ll give you the honors of destroying your Kazekage, shinobi.  Do this task, and I can promise your induction into Tsuihousha!”  Konpaku said.  The shinobis cheered in joy and all jumped from the building.  Gaara preemptively sent a whirlwind of sand at the attacking ninjas.  They fell to the ground, and recovered sending kunai at Gaara, the sand immediately surrounded Gaara in protection.

“Chouji and I will take care of the Uchiha and the girl.”  Konpaku laughed.  Ino looked up; she had barely any chakra left from healing Konohomaru, who was beginning to wake up from his state.

_He is in no shape to fight_.  Ino thought to herself placing his head on the ground.

She jumped to Sasuke’s side.  Sasuke looked at Ino and nodded, he knew she wouldn’t last long.  

“Chouji you… How could you betray Konoha like that!  How could you betray me and Shikamaru?”  Ino said, anger rising in her voice.

“Don’t act all self-righteous with me, Ino.  You don’t know what it is like to be considered weak and worthless.  I was always just a joke to everyone.  No one ever thought I would ever become a powerful shinobi.  And a few years back, Shinratsu approached me, offered me power, and I took it.  No longer will I be known as the fat guy.  But as the shinobi that helped with the downfall of Konoha.  You and all the other leaf Garbage will die here.  Konpaku and I will ensure it!”  Chouji yelled in anger.

A tear swelled in Ino’s eye.  She stared into the body of her once teammate.  It was the same body and flesh, but the spirit was no longer Chouji.  Somewhere along the way he had lost himself. 


“Chouji what you have done to Konoha is unforgivable.  And for it, I will kill you!”  Ino said, anger and determination flooded her body.  Sasuke looked to Ino.

“Are you sure you can handle him alone?”  He asked

“You just take care of Konpaku; I’ll handle our little mole.”  She said.  Sasuke nodded.  

They both jumped onto the roof.  Konpaku immediately jumped for Sasuke, who narrowly limbo’d enough to dodge his kick.
Chouji sent his massive fist at Ino, who side stepped and jumped in the air spin kicking Chouji in the face.  Chouji didn’t budge.  He grabbed Ino’s body and threw her into the roof.  She could feel her arm fracture.  She quickly focused her chakra into her right arm.  She slid under Chouji and jumped under his chin connecting her fist with his jaw.  Chouji flew backwards in a somersault.  

He slowly stood from the blow.

“That was pretty good Ino, but you’ll need to do much better”  Chouji said, closing his hands together, and like a tree, his body began to grow.  Ino looked as his arms, tripled in size.  
_ Crap_ she thought to herself.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow...maybe I'm updating to much?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gaara was hit in the stomach by one of the shinobis, whose face seemed to still be hidden in the shadows. Gaara couldn’t explain it, he seemed to of went through his sand and hit him.  Only one person in the village had the ability to move his body through objects with their chakra; _ Yashauro _.

Gaara quickly retreated a few steps back and summoned the sand with every once of power.  The sand surrounding the six shinobi quickly cocooned them.  Gaara spread his hands then brought them into a tight fist.  The sand hardened and the sounds of bones breaking could be heard.

After a few moments Gaara released his hands; the shinobi trapped inside the tombs were released and their bodies fell to the ground.  Gaara counted in his mind, five?  There were six of them.  The sand around his body quickly shot around him in protection.  Gaara turned to see Yashauro standing a meter away from him laughing.

“Kazekage-sama, surely you didn’t think that would stop me?” he paused, “Oh you did; that is sad Kazekage, I thought you knew me better.”

“I thought I did to Yashauro, I never thought you would betray Sunagakure!  Why?”  Gaara demanded to know.  Yashauro stretched his arms and sighed.

“Simple, Kazekage-sama; Tsuihousha is going to take over the wind country in a few short weeks and I want to be on the winning side.  Call me selfish but Shinratsu offers power that you can only dream of.  Someone as simple as you can never understand true power.  He has given me the ability to manipulate my chakra into such ways, you could never imagine.”  Yashauro held out his right hand; chakra began surging from his fingertips.  A flame sparked from his index finger, and vortex seemed to form from is pinky.  The two chakra forms then merged together, and the flames exploded into a swirling vortex of fire.  Yashauro smiled.

“See Gaara, I’ve surpassed anyone in this pathetic excuse for a village.”  He said taunting Gaara almost.  Yashauro put his hand into the air.  The small vortex flew into the air transforming into an explosion of spinning flames; the flames crawled across the sky like lightning.  Yashauro looked at Gaara and in a swift movement slammed his fist into the ground.  The flames began to fly to the ground.  Gaara jumped backwards, his sand immediately went up like a shield canopy.  One of the flames hit the top of the sand and penetrated straight through the _iron defense_.  The flame hit only inches away from Gaara.  The sand dispersed and swirled around Gaara.

_Crap even his distance attacks can go through my sand.  This isn’t good_ Gaara thought to himself, _what am I going to do_.

Yashauro laughed as the fire kept falling from the sky, all aimed for Gaara.  Gaara used his sand as movement to maneuver around the falling flames.  As soon as he got close enough to Yashauro he lept and threw a punch at his face.  Yashauro ducked and came up with a punch of his own.  Gaara shifted his weight and the punch missed by centimeters.  Gaara grabbed Yashauro’s arm and shoved his elbow into his chest.  

Yashauro fell back a few steps.  Gaara noticed that since Yashauro couldn’t focus his jutsu disappeared.  He looked at Yashauro with a grin across his face.

“Some advancement, you can’t even keep your jutsu going when you’re not funneling your mind directly on it.  I guess I found your weakness.”  Gaara said almost laughing. 

Without hesitation he shot sand from all around Yashauro and began hitting him all over his body.  Yashauro began screaming in pain as he was hit; he couldn’t focus enough to form any seals correctly or channel his remaining chakra.  He began screaming.

Gaara pulled his arm back.  Sand began to attach itself to his arm.  As the sand began to speed the process of attaching it began taking the form of a spear head.  Finally it formed a perfect arrow head along Gaara’s arm, the point protruding a foot of the tip of his hand. 

“STOP IT!  STOP IT NOW!”  Yashauro screamed in no longer pain but anger.  Chakra released from his body causing the sand to be blown outward. 


“Fine, it ends here!”  Gaara said running at Yashauro.  He slid to Yashauro’s gut and thrusted his arm into his opponents abdomen.  Blood began seeping from the now open wound.  Gaara jerked his arm out of Yashauro.  He stood there for a moment, muffled from words.  Then without word or noise, his eyes closed and he fell backwards.  The blood covered sand around Gaara’s arm began falling to the ground as Gaara turned and began walking away.

“How does it feel to be on the winning side now, Yashauro?”  Gaara said, shaking the remanding sand from his arm..



Sasuke fell back as Konpaku laid his foot into his chest.   He crawled back and jumped to his feet forming a seal with his hand.

“Fire style: great blaze!”  Sasuke yelled.  He brought his fingers to his mouth and released his breath.  A fire erupted from his mouth and consumed the rooftop; as it raged on Sasuke saw a figure walking in the fire.

Konpaku stood there, the fire all around him yet not one flame touched him.  Sasuke’s sharrigan recorded this incident.

_Must be a Kekkei Genkei, he thought to himself, hmm… whatever he’s doing he is using a good amount of his chakra._

Konpaku jumped from the blaze spinning.  He brought his hands together.

“Earth style: Climbing pillar” He shouted, a pillar of wood erupted from the ground and shot straight at Sasuke.  Sasuke shifted around the pillar and applied chakra to his feet; he then began to run down the pillar.  Once he was eye level with Konpaku he jumped at him landing his knee directly into Konpaku’s cheek.  

Konpaku lost his balance for a moment only to have Sasuke spin kick him in the chest.  Konpaku began to get irritated by this Uchihas incessive ability to call his moves.

_That stupid Sharingan_ he thought to himself.  _ How can I beat someone who can see my move on precognition._  Then it came to him,_ why didn’t I think of it before.  His sharrigan predicts the next applicable move, not necessarily the exact one._ 

Konpaku jumped at Sasuke leaning his leg back.  

Sasuke’s eyes examined Konpaku’s composure.  His mind told him that the next move would be a right kick probably to his gut.  Immediately Sasuke brought his hands down to his gut.  

Konpaku sent his leg flying only to have it stop as he brought his right hand and made contact with Sasuke’s right temple.  Sasuke stumbled back a few steps shaking his head.  Konpaku didn’t wait for him to regain his focus, he jumped at him kicking him in the gut, then brought his hands together and plowed them into the back of Sasuke’s neck. 

Sasuke mouth open as saliva spewed from the once proud warrior.  Konpaku picked Sasuke up by the neck and sent a knee into his gut again.  

He couldn’t seem to get his eyes to focus again.  Sasuke began to channel out the pain and replaced it with anger.    Sasuke could feel the blows that Konpaku was giving to his body, but instead of feeling them in pain, each one strengthened his rage.

Konpaku roared in laughter as he continually punched and kicked Sasuke.  He looked as Sasuke’s eyes closed; this made him howl eve louder.

“What is it great Uchiha, you can’t watch as I DESTROY YOU!”  Konpaku yelled pulling out a small blade, not a kunai, it resembled more of a miniature katana.    He raised it in the air.  

As Konpaku began to draw the blade down to kill Sasuke, his eyes opened.   Konpaku stopped as he saw the tomoe in Sasuke’s sharingan begin to change; they didn’t even look like tomoe anymore but ovals surrounding his pupil, multiple ones.

Konpaku backed away from Sasuke.  He was scared, but why?  Sasuke brought his hands together and opened his eyes as wide as he could make them.

“Baindingu Hi!”


----------



## Gotas (Feb 4, 2009)

NEW JUTSU!!!?? Great double update. I just didn't see Choji as a traitor.

Next chapter, QUICK please


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Gotas said:


> NEW JUTSU!!!?? Great double update. I just didn't see Choji as a traitor.
> 
> Next chapter, QUICK please



thats the thing about shinobi's

the ones yuo know the best

you dont know at all


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 4, 2009)

update ")


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chakra erupted from Sasuke’s being.  As he separated his hands, his chakra seemed to melt into his hands in the form a black substance.  It seemed to play in his hands like taffy.  Sasuke’s hands began molding the chakra.

Konpaku stood back, he couldn’t walk towards him, he tried but his body seemed to just stand still.

_Move darnit… move you stupid legs._

Sasuke saw the fear in Konpaku’s eyes.  

“How do you like being trapped?”  Sasuke taunted, still molding the chakra.  

“What this is Genjutsu?”  Konpaku replied in shock.

“Well, a form of it… not really typical of the sharingan, but it’s a technique I call frozen motion.  Try as you might you can’t move, and won’t be able to move till either I die or run out of chakra!”  Sasuke said giving an evil grin.

_So it’s genjutsu… So I can still activate my Kekkei Genkei.  I’m about to end this I’m tired of these games._ Konpaku closed his eyes focusing every last bit of chakra he had left.  The wind began funnel inward toward Konpaku.  

Sasuke took note, his sharrigan.  He could see all of Konpaku’s chakra funnel to one focal point at his center.  

_Crap if he activates it, it’ll wipe Sunagakure out.  I need a few more seconds._ Sasuke thought still molding his hands around the his exposed chakra.  It had started to take shape of a black sphere, but on the inside is bursted with fire and lightning.  The chakra begin to take on rings that began to swirl around its boundaries.

_IT’S READY!_ Sasuke thought, his hands finally releasing the energy.

“RELEASE!”  Sasuke yelled.  The black sphere of chakra took off towards Konpaku spinning and spinning.

Konpaku saw it coming closer.

“SEMECHI ZOU!” Konpaku yelled.  The focused chakra expanded all towards Sasuke. The Chakra lept from him like a elephant running towards Sasuke. 

Sasuke braced himself for the attacks to collide, as did Konpaku.

Both shinobi began to yell.

“AHH!”


Ino ducked as Choji kicked at her.  She came back around and punched him in his gut.  Choji grabbed her foot and twisted her in the air.  With his right hand slapped her to the ground.  Ino landed with a  thud, she could feel her body almost completely broken.  She forced herself to stand. 

“Choji how can you do this to us, to Asuma?” Ino asked in tears.

“To who?” Choji asked.

“To who?  What do you mean, OUR TEACHER?”  Ino replied in anger.  She looked at Choji’s eyes; he seemed genuinely oblivious to the name.

Choji shook himself.

“Oh that worthless excuse of a shinobi?  Don’t act so coy, grow up Ino!”  Choji said racing towards Ino.

Anger burled from the pit of her stomach.  

“Asuma. Was. A. Fantastic. Shinobi.”  Ino said.  As Choji neared her he threw a punch at her.  She quickly brought her hand up, catching his punch.  The impact caused her to slide back a few inches, but her soul didn’t budge.

“Take back what you said about Asuma.”  Ino ordered in anger.  Not giving Choji a chance to respond she kicked his knee, crippling him to the ground.

“Ah!” he cried in pain.  Ino’s eyes burned with anger.  She placed a hand on Choji’s right shoulder, and her hand began to glow blue.  As she did this, Choji began to cry in pain and lept back.  

“I can’t move my right arm!  What’d you do you whore?”  Choji said demanding to know!  Ino just looked at him.

“I severed your nerve endings in your arm, you won’t be moving that arm ever again.”  Ino said, a hint of pride came across her face as she rubbed her thumb across her lips.  

Choji threw a kunai at Ino.  Ino dodged to the left.  She had to stay back and gather more energy.  That attack had taken the last bit of her chakra.  She only had enough to stand; barely.  Choji raced at Ino and grabbed her.  She was too weak to fight back.  He began to crush he throat.

“Die Ino. DIE!”  Choji yelled.  Ino in a last ditch effort, kicked Choji in the groin.  Choji’s eyes crossed and he released Ino.  He fell to the ground and rolled over.  Ino began to crawl away from Choji.  

“I have to get away.”  She said.   Light began to spread across the sky; _it’s almost dawn_.  She heard a screech and then the sound of an elephant running; _an elephant_ she thought to herself.  The sounds seem to collide and when they did the sky exploded in a white light.  She raised her head to see the glow.  She turned her head over and saw Choji walking to her.

“You little skink; you die now, no more stalling.”  Choji raised a kunai in the air, Ino just looked, she couldn’t move.

_I’m sorry Sasuke, Naruto, Konohomaru… I failed you._ she thought to herself.  Choji brought the blade down.

“KAISAI RASENGAN!”  

Choji turned to see a young shinobi already a foot from him; a blazing sphere in his right hand.

“NO!”  Choji yelled.  Konohomaru drilled the attack into Choji’s gut. 

“AHHHHHHH!”  Konohomaru yelled.  The blaze lifted Choji off the ground and sent him flying into the air!  The ball engulfed Choji in a storm of fire.  

Konohomaru blocked his eyes as the intensity grew from his attack.  The light dimmed and Choji’s body fell to the roof a few feet away from Konohomaru.  

“Wow, I didn’t know I could do that much!”  Konohomaru joked.  He still felt weak; his body hadn’t fully recovered and that last attack had drained all the chakra that Ino had given him.  HE collapsed next to Ino, who smiled at him.

“Thanks, kid.” Ino said smiling.

“No problem, old lady.” Konohomaru said, breathing heavily and giving her a wink.

Naruto jumped to the roof and looked at his teammates.

“INO, KONOHOMARU!  ARE YOU GUYS OKAY?”  Naruto said in fear, racing to their side.  

“We’ll… be okay, just …need to… rest” Ino replied.

“Who is that?”  Naruto said gesturing towards the charred body.

“Choji… I had to kill him, he betrayed us.”  Konohomaru said in exhaust.

Naruto walked to the body.  The body was only recognizable on one side.  He stared long and hard at the body.  The body’s hair was white and long, and his pale blue eyes were opened staring at him.  His pale skin burned from the flames.

“This isn’t Choji.” Naruto said.


----------



## hannah uchiha (Feb 4, 2009)

O_O its not Choji!? cant wait for the next update!


----------



## Klurridutt (Feb 5, 2009)

Excellent as allways.. Can't wait for the next chap


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 5, 2009)

it is awesome. i only read 5 'chapters' so far.  (:


----------



## Rinme (Feb 5, 2009)

Good fic.
Update soon : )


----------



## Gotas (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT!?!? IT WASN'T CHOJI!?!? Check next episode to find out.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Here ya goes guys! =)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto lifted the head of the repulsive body lightly off the ground and turned him slightly.  This definitely was not Choji.  The skin felt like clay.  Naruto pressed two of his fingers against the cheek of the body.  His fingers sunk into the skin as it began to form around Naruto’s fingers.  He quickly retracted his finger from the body.  None of this made sense to Naruto.  He examined the body again and again.  As his eyes scanned down his arm, he noticed slightly off colored patch of skin.  

He leaned down, more in curiosity, to see what this was.  He rubbed his finger across it.  The patch of skin seemed darker than the rest.  As he continued rubbing the patch of skin rubbed off like a piece of paper onto Naruto’s finger.  Naruto lifted piece of skin and examined it.  He pulled out a small bag and placed the skin in the bag.  Naruto examined the body again.  

_ this body needs to be examined.  Konohomaru and Ino thought they were fighting Choji, and this is not him.  Maybe he has a Kekkei Genkei that allows him to transform his body.  Seems more like a hinge, but its possible. _  Naruto thought to himself.  

“Kage Bunshin no jutsu” 

Two clones appeared and began to wrap the mysterious body cloth; being careful not to contaminate the body to much.  Naruto spoke to the clones, giving them direct orders to take the body to the hospital for examination.  And in a flash the clones left.  

Naruto turned to his fallen comrades.  As he began to walk to them the ground began shaking.  

“What is that?”  He said almost losing his balance.  Immediately his eyes saw the battling white light.  

“Sasuke… is fighting Konpaku.”  Ino said weakly.  Naruto ran to the edge of the roof, looking back to his teammates.

“Guys hang in there I’ll be right back, I have to help Sasuke.”  

Naruto began racing to the battleground of Konpaku and Sasuke.  

_Hang in there Uchiha!_  Naruto said racing.


Sasuke’s body began to shift backwards at the force of Konpaku’s attack.  

_It’s not enough.  I can’t hold this up much longer._ Sasuke kept funneling more and more chakra into his attack, but it didn’t seem like enough.

“Get ready to die Uchiha; nothing can withstand the full force of my Semchei Zou!  This is how your city fell.   Underneath my own power!  None other!”  Konpaku yelled in pride.  

The collided jutsu’s began tear into one another.  The rings around Sasuke’s attack began spinning faster and faster.  

_I can’t lose; I have to prove I’m stronger; I must!_

“Focus Sasuke!”  Came the familiar voice of Naruto, “you can do this!”

Sasuke’s eyes shifted for a moment, and a slight smiled came across his face.

“I know I can, don’t worry about me, I’ll do this.  So do us a favor and make sure you stay out of it.”  Sasuke ordered giving Naruto a slight smile.

Naruto nodded in agreement.

“But if you start losing; I’m jumping in!”  Naruto said to Sasuke giving him a thumbs up.

Sasuke ignored Naruto and began focusing on his attack.  

_ok, I have some chakra left, but if I put it into this attack, I may kill myself.  But I’ll definitely win; I’d have to._

Sasuke’s mind turned, looking for any other way to win, but he couldn’t find one.  Konpaku’s attack was gaining power instead of weakening.  Sasuke could feel it’s rage.  

_ I can’t lose_.

Sasuke began funneling the rest of his chakra into the attack.

The black sphere doubled in size and the chakra on the inside became so intense it began to glow pure white.  

Sasuke looked at his attack grew, but it didn’t gain any ground.

His eye’s widened.

“What?  That should have done it.  That was… a..ll..of..it”  Sasuke said, his eye’s beginning to grow weak along with his body.  He fell to his knees, his arms still outstretched.  

“Naruto.”  Sasuke seemed to whisper.  As his eyes closed and he prepared himself to be killed, his chakra began to rise. 

_whats going on?_  Sasuke thought to himself.  He turned his head to see Naruto standing beside him his hands stretched towards him glowing bluish white. 

“What are you doing?”  He asked.  Naruto looked at him smiling.

“Helping you out, Sasuke—again!”  Naruto laughed.  

“Well whatever your doing, keep it up.”  Sasuke said raising himself from his knees.  As he grew stronger he began funneling all the chakra he was gaining into his attack.  The compressed  chakra began to grow even more.  Wind began to swirl around the battle.

“What’s happening?” Sasuke questioned to Naruto, trying to speak over the wind.

“I’m giving you my chakra.  And since I have an affinity for wind, my wind chakra is funneling into your attack, strengthening the power of the fire chakra in your attack.”  Naruto responded.

“Your not so dumb dobby; good job!”  Sasuke said, turning his focus back to the battle.  The more chakra he sent the bigger the attack got.

Konpaku roared in anger.  

“You can’t WIN, YOU WON’T WIN!”  Konpaku yelled bringing his arms together into one more seal.

“Semchei Zou!”  He yelled again.  His body began to melt.  

“If I have to sacrifice every ounce of my being, YOU WILL DIE WITH ME!”  he yelled.  His nose began to deteriorate.  

_the more he uses the attack, he has to gain the power from somewhere, even sacrificing his own body._ Naruto thought to himself.

“Sasuke end this now!”  Naruto yelled.  

Sasuke’s eyes widened as the last rush of Naruto’s chakra surged through his hands into the attack.

The black sphere began to emit a green glow, it grew more and then, in a second, seemed as though it disappeared.  Sasuke looked in shock, the sphere had returned to the size of a small ball, but was pushing harder and spinning faster than before, Sasuke couldn’t even count its rotation.  The chakra flattened and split through Konpaku’s attack.  

The attack hit Konpaku dead in his stomach.  It pushed him back a few feet.

“No… NO!”  He yelled!  He lost control of his attack, and Sasuke’s wrapped itself around Konpaku.

Naruto watched as Konpaku was split in half, then in fourths.  Soon he was nothing but small pieces, and then in an instant he exploded in flames.  The only sound was the relenting sounds of his scream.

The air cleared of the dust and chakra debris.  Naruto his breathing quick but regular; he had to release his last clone to give Sasuke the chakra enough to defeat Konpaku and he could feel the effects on his body now.  

He turned to see Sasuke who was barely standing; battle exhaustion covered his face and body.  His red eyes weighed with pain.  

“W…we did it, Naruto!”  Sasuke said taking a step towards Naruto.  His legs gave under his exhaustion, Naruto ran to his side as he began to fall.  Naruto caught him with his right arm, and tossed Sasuke on his shoulder.

The dawn had fully broken now and the sun peered into Sunagakure.  The destruction was great, but it was minor and could be fixed with the week.  The fires had been extinguished by the villagers and the wounded had been taken to the hospital. 

Naruto rounded the corner of one of Sunagakure’s many restaurants’.  As he shifted Sasuke’s unconscious body on his shoulders he saw Gaara walking towards the hospital himself with three stretchers being carried behind him.  Naruto began a slow sprint to his side.  

“Naruto!”  Came the voice of Ino and Konohomaru.  Naruto looked and saw his team lying in the stretchers.  

“You guys okay?” He asked.  One of the Sand Shinobi walked to him and took Sasuke from putting him on another stretcher.  Naruto sighed from the weight being taken from him.

“Ya, we’ll be fine.  How’s Sasuke?”  Ino asked.  Naruto smiled and scratched the back of his head.

“Well Sasuke may look pretty bad but….you should see the other guy!”  Naruto said.  The group began laughing, including Gaara.  

Naruto looked to the third gurney and there laid the body of Shikamaru.  Naruto placed a hand on his comrade’s chest.  To his surprise he felt a slight pulse just aside from were the shuriken was lodged. 

“He’s alive!”  Naruto cried, “Hurry get him to the hospital!”  

A sand shinobi immediately began carrying the gurney and Shikamaru to the hospital at his top speed.  Naruto ran right behind him.

A few hours later Naruto sat in the waiting room, calmly preparing himself for any news of Shikamaru’s condition.  He patiently paced the room.  Sasuke, Konohomaru and Ino were all in recovery and would be just fine.  But Shikamaru had lost a lot of blood and they fear the shuriken might of damaged him internally.  Naruto clinched his fist.

_Darn it…  I wish they would hurry!_

A nurse walked into the waiting room.

“Nara Shikamaru?”  She questioned seeing if his group was waiting.  Naruto piped his hand up.

“That’s me!”  Naruto said jumping a few chairs to get to her.

“Mr. Nara sustained multiple bruising to his kidney and liver.  The lodged shuriken was removed and the bleeding stopped.  After a blood transfusion and some of the best medical ninjustu we know…” she sighed.

“What?  Is he okay?  WHAT?!”  Naruto ordered to know shaking his hands madly.

“Mr. Nara is going to make a full recovery.  But he will be hospitalized for two weeks at least.”  She said.  Naruto grabbed her up in the tightest hug he could give swinging her up and down.


----------



## Gotas (Feb 5, 2009)

YES!!! SHIKAMARU WILL LIVE!!! 

Great chapter, keep up the good work  make more soon plz


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Update time

this one is long!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shikamaru opened his eyes slowly.  He had to blink a few times as his eyes adjusted to the bright light burning over him.  Shikamaru tried to raise himself but found he was unable to.  A sharp pain shot through his torso.  He peered down, which also hurt doing, and saw his revealed chest heavily dressed on one side in bandage.  He peered to his left where a small red contraption set in his palm.  A black wire exited the contraption and led to an IV bad hanging to his left.  Shikamaru contemplated in his mind what it could be when a memory flashed back in his mind.

_“Mr. Nara, can you hear me?  I am placing a medicine drip into your hand.  If and when the pain becomes intolerable press the button and it will release pain represents into your system.”  Shikamaru could hear the voice clear as day.
_

Shikamaru shook himself from the memory.  _ Medicine drip?  I can handle this pai—_ Shikamaru’s thought was cut short by a stabbing pain in his chest that burned his entire being.  He let out a short cry in pain, and instinctively pressed the red button.  A soothing feeling crept across his body starting at the point of where the IV entered his body.  A look of pleasure spread across his face as Shikamaru drifted back off into sleep.

He awoke to the sound of talking a few hours later.  He looked as Naruto stood talking to a nurse and Gaara.  Konohomaru stood beside Naruto, his head and arm in bandages.  He looked and could see a small scar form out of the edge of his arm bandage.  He laid back in the bed; they hadn’t yet notice his consciousness.  He struggled to remember what had happen.  His closed his eyes and the image of Konpaku kicking the kunai into his chest burst into his mind.  He opened his eyes quickly to get the image out, but the thought remained.  He shuttered and a sweat spread across his body.

“His blood pressure just shot up!”  The nurse said breaking away from her conversation with the other visitors.  She immediately began to check Shikamaru’s vitals.

“Mr. Nara are you awake?” She spoke softly to Shikamaru, who had shut his eyes once more.  When he didn’t respond she spoke a little louder.  Shikamaru’s eyes shot open, somewhat startling the nurse.

“Yes, woman, I am, gash your troublesome.” Shikamaru snapped at her.  The nurse retreated only for a moment.  Naruto rushed to Shikamaru’s side.

“Shikamaru!”  He yelled in excitement, Konohomaru had joined his side also.  Shikamaru gave them a weak smile.

“Hey guys.  How are ya’ll” came the soft voice of Shikamaru.  Naruto scanned up and down Shikamaru’s body.

“Well I’m a lot better than you!  We’ve been worried about you this past week.”  Shikamaru shivered at the words.

“Week; did you just say week?  I’ve been out cold for a week?”  said Shikamaru forcing himself to raise onto his elbows.

“Mr. Nara, you don’t need--” the nurse began but was cut off.

“I’ll be fine.  Tell me what happened, Naruto.  Where are Ino, Choji, and Sasuke?  What happened to Konpaku?”  He asked apprehensively.  Naruto’s eyes light up in pride.

“Konpaku is gone; Sasuke-kun beat him.”  Naruto said, not indicating his involvement with Sasuke’s success.  Shikamaru’s fist tightened and a look of anger came on his face.  

“He was a monster.  I’m glad he’s dead, so glad.”  Shikamaru gruffed, “Where are the others?”  

“Ino and Sasuke are both recovering.  Ino has some broken bones and Sasuke is mostly fatigued and having to recover, he had to use a lot of chakra and his Mangekyou.”  Naruto stalled hoping that would be enough.  Shikamaru looked at him; he knew he deliberately left Choji out of his speech.

“What about Choji?” Shikamaru asked in angst; readying himself to hear the worst news.  Naruto peered down to the floor scratching the back of his head, as he was known to do, not quite sure how to respond.

“Well Choji was never really here.”  Naruto explained; Shikamaru’s eyebrows raised in curiosity.

“What do you mean, _never here_?”  Shikamaru asked shifting his body in the bed, slightly giving off a sound of hurt as he shifted.  Naruto pulled a chair close to the bed and sat down.

“Well, the person we found, were Choji had been said to of fallen after Konohomaru defeated him, wasn’t Choji.  We aren’t sure his name or where he is from, but what we have learned is he could manipulate his skin with chakra, molding himself into anyone and everything.  He has been camouflaging himself as Choji.  There was a piece of skin attached to him, which we assume to be Choji’s.  So we are guessing he has to of come in contact and have some sort of DNA sample of the host he molds himself into.  But with just a single strand he can take on the full attributes: height, weight, appearance, taste, thoughts, and to an extent memory.”  Naruto continued.  Shikamaru’s eyes were closed as he took all of the information in and analyzed it.

“And we learned this from a dead guy?”  Shikamaru asked in a nonchalant tone of voice.

“Well the dead speak novels, and Sunagakure’s medical science is actually, to my surprise, pretty advanced, almost as far as Konohagakure’s.  Their scientists were able to take some cells that hadn’t died yet and kept them alive and tested them.  That’s were we’ve gotten our information.  They scanned the skin and hypothesize that it has been three years since it was in contact with Choji’s body; that’s when we guess that he took Choji’s form.  Our guess, well my guess, is he was kidnapped by Shinratsu.”  Said Naruto making an unapproving facial expression.

“So you think he’s still alive? Why would Shinratsu keep a liability alive?”  Shikamaru asked giving a _ your dumb_ gesture to Naruto.

“Because—“Naruto said mocking the same gesture back to Shikamaru, “In all the initial test the cell DNA’s host had to be alive for the cells to be able to hold the formation; some sort of spiritual connection between body and mind I suppose.” 

Shikamaru was genuinely impressed with Naruto’s charismatic yet tactful way of explaining the situation.  He sounded somewhat intelligent and knowing, at that very moment Shikamaru’s opinion of Naruto grew exponentially.

_Maybe he *can* pull off becoming the Hokage._ Shikamaru thought to himself.
_Hmph, who would of thought, the number one knuckle head hyper active ninja._

“What’s the plan now?”  Shikamaru said lying his body back down in the bed trying to relax.  The pain began to creep back up, so Shikamaru released a small amount of medicine to ease the pain, but not enough to knock him back out.  Naruto smiled.

“Well, The Hokage is sending replacements to help me finish the mission.  She is sending Shino and Kiba; both perfectly competent ninja.”  Naruto said giving his foxish smile to Shikamaru.  

“So I’m going to head out of here now and check on the others, Shino and Kiba will be here tomorrow.  The Hokage actually sent them earlier to check on the progress of the mission, so they have sort of a head start.  I plan on leaving tomorrow, don’t worry Shikamaru, I’ll find Choji and bring him back; I promise.”  Naruto said walking out giving him a thumb up.  Konohomaru followed quickly behind him.

He relaxed his body a bit and smiled at Naruto.  The kid had never changed, sure he was taller, better built and smarter, but down at the core Naruto was still Naruto.  Someone who cared and was worried about those he loved.  Never giving a negative word about his friends, unless of course they instigated his wrath, in which would result in a show of juvenile proportions.  But nevertheless Naruto Uzumaki was and will always be that, Naruto Uzumaki.

Naruto and Konohomaru walked at a slow pace down the hallway.  Konohomaru stared at Naruto.  When Naruto would return the stare, Konohomaru would quickly retract his gaze, trying to give the impression he hadn’t been looking.  Finally after a few moments this Naruto began to get steamed.  He brought a fist down in front of him shaking it.

“What is it?  Why do you keep staring, do I got a bugger hanging out my nose or something—“ Naruto asked.  Konohomaru cracked a smile.
“No… Not at all” he said somewhat laughing.

“Then what is it?  And why are you laughing?!”  Naruto asked in demand, his face beaming red.

“Sasuke didn’t beat Konpaku.  He couldn’t of, I fought him and I could feel his power, Sasuke may be strong, but he isn’t that strong.  What really happened?” asked Konohomaru as a sincere gaze came across his face.  Naruto regained his composure upon realizing Konohomaru’s inquiry.  

“Well, Sasuke’s attack definitely would of finished him quickly, if Sasuke was at full power, but by time he decided to use his new jutsu he had used half his chakra, and his attack requires a fourth to even manage it.  When I arrived I was still in my sage mode and could feel the outcome of the battle, but I let Sasuke persevere because of his pride.  When I realized he didn’t have anything left, I stepped in and funneled my chakra into him and his attack, therefore creating a triune chakra attack, which has never been attempted.  It was really a marvelous instance.  It took almost all of my remaining chakra.  I haven’t been that low since--” Naruto stopped.  “—Well lets just say its been a while.”  Naruto said continually walking down the hospital corridor.   Konohomaru just stared at Naruto, contemplating something.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 6, 2009)

cont.

*Spoiler*: __ 




“Well, why didn’t you use the kyu—Um I mean _its_ chakra?”  Konohomaru asked.  Naruto gave Konohomaru a queer look.

“I will never use that things chakra.  I don’t need it, I am stronger than him, and subjecting myself to having to use his power his worse than betraying my village.”  Naruto said curtly cutting the conversation to a close.

“Oh… I see.”  Konohomaru said lowering his head, still contemplating the conversation.  

_I wished I could have been stronger, and then Shikamaru wouldn’t have been in the hospital and he’d be alright and safe.  If only I would have trained more!  _ Shikamaru began to row angry with himself, clenching his fist as he walked.

Naruto looked out the corner of his eye and could see the anguish on his face.  Naruto could almost read his mind it was so clear what he was thinking.

“So I hear you put up quite a fight against Konpaku.” Said Naruto, a slight look of impression on his face.  Konohomaru shock showed on his face when Naruto asked the question.

“Um--- Well I tried, but he overpowered me, easily.  I pulled out my best stuff and he batted me away like a fly.”  Konohomaru said lowering his head.  Naruto sympathized with him.  As they approached a bench in the hallway Naruto sat down and motioned for Konohomaru to join him.  He reluctantly joined him and sat down careful not to irritate his injuries.
“There comes a time in every shinobi’s life when they face an opponent they just can’t seem to overcome.  An opponent that seems impossibly strong, no matter what you do you just can’t beat them.”  Naruto said as almost he was speaking of himself.  Naruto shifted his line of site and looked as though his was gazing into space.  The thought of his first big battle with Sasuke flooded his mind.  He quickly shook himself and returned his focus to what he was saying.

“You have to understand Konohomaru that what happened to Shikamaru wasn’t your fault.  No matter how strong you were no matter the outcome, Shikamaru would be were he is, because that was destined to happen, why I don’t know, but it would have happened one way or another.  Your not being able to defeat a shinobi, a powerful shinobi I might add; that Shikamaru couldn’t beat himself, had nothing to do with his situation.”  Naruto explained to him.  Konohomaru looked up at Naruto; a slight gleam of understanding groomed his face. 

“Thanks Naruto-chan.  I appreciate that.”  He said giving Naruto a half hug.  Naruto, thrown off at first, but returned the hug, after a few moments Naruto pushed Konohomaru off of him after he felt the hug had lasted enough.  Konohomaru laughed at Naruto and apologized.  Naruto recanted the laugh and they continued their walk.  

“So when are we leaving for Shinratsu?” Konohomaru asked.

“_We_ aren’t going anywhere.  Konkuro, Shino and Kiba will finish this mission.  You’re in no shape to take on an opponent like Shinratsu—“  Naruto said, Konohomaru began to interrupt.

“But—“  Naruto hushed him quickly.

“Sasuke, Shikamaru nor Ino are coming either, I need you hear to watch them and keep everything in order for me; sort of my eyes and ears.”  Naruto said to Konohomaru hoping that would perk his interest.  Konohomaru gave him an exhausted look.

“I’m not stupid, Naruto.  I know that really means ‘You’re weak and would be in the way.’ And that’s not true I could—“He tried to speak but Naruto hushed him.

“No Konohomaru you’re not coming and that is that.”  Naruto said firmly.  Konohomaru looked to the ground.  Naruto took some money out of his pocket and handed it to Konohomaru.  He gave Naruto a curious look.

“What’s this for?”  

“Ramen, what else would it be for?”  Naruto replied giving him a smile and slight wink.  Konohomaru laughed and nodded in agreement.

“Head down and get us some and take it to my room in the Kazekage’s tower, I’m going to head there right now and shower and get ready to get some rest” Naruto lied.  Konohomaru nodded in obedience and took off towards the hospitals exit.  Naruto turned and walked the other way.  He took a few steps and the disappeared.

Elsewhere Naruto stood next to Gaara.  He felt the clone disperse and the memories ran through his mind, everything had went according to plan.  He turned to Gaara and nodded.  Both shinobi turned and looked into a white room, there sitting was the a body slumped in a chair, half burnt, half alive.

“Let me out!  LET ME OUT!”  he screamed.

_It’s time for you to answer some questions, scum._ Naruto though walking into the room.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 6, 2009)

Dang, your a good story writer. Never expected that.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Update you guys =)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto tilted back the deformed face of the prisoner and poured some water over his face.  The prisoner shook his head vigorously, panting for breath.  He sat looking at Naruto through his only good eye, his white hair masking his deformed side, while it slightly covered the remanding “living” side, if you could call it that.

“I won’t tell you anything.  You can’t make me!”  He yelled; spitting saliva on Naruto.  Naruto took the edge of his sleeve and wiped the spit from his face.  He stood from his crouched position and walked out of the room nodding at the remanding sand shinobi accompanying them.  The two shinobi immediately pounced on the prisoner, beating him with their fist. 

“So what could we get out of him?” Gaara asked.  Naruto turned to face the room once more.

“His name is Doukae, which is a fitting name for one with his abilities.” Naruto said giving a slight shrug.  

“But other than that he hasn’t caved a bit.  We’ve done everything we know to do, and it hasn’t worked.”  

Gaara slightly paced a few feet.  Naruto watched as the wheels in Gaara’s head spun.  Naruto turned to the room and saw Doukae sitting in the room, slightly hanging in the chair, his hair laid across his face covering all but is sinister smile and revealing his evil eye.  Something came to Naruto.

“I got it!  I know what we need to do!” he said spinning to Gaara, who had turned also waiting for Naruto to continue telling him his idea.  

“Ino can read his mind!”  Naruto said.

“But I thought you wanted to keep your team untold of this current situation?” Gaara asked precariously.  Naruto stared at the floor for a moment thinking.

“I know, and I did-I mean I do, but I see no other way, she can be vowed to silence, she understands the brevity of situations!”  Naruto said in confidence.


“What?  HE IMPERSONATED CHOJI? AND THAT JERK IS STILL ALIVE?  OH WAIT UNTIL I TELL THE REST OF THE TEAM!”  Ino yelled, half way jumping out of bed till she realized that she was still in casts on both arms, only leaving her fingers free.  She also looked down and saw her leg in a brace.  She frowned slightly and stared back at Naruto.

“No, Ino-kun, you can’t tell them.  The secrecy of this situation is vital.  We need you to go in and read his mind!”  Naruto said giving Ino a look of sincerity.  Ino looked back at him.

“So you don’t plan on telling the others this douche bag that has been impersonating Choji is still alive?    Better yet, you’re telling me this?  He almost killed me!” Ino said, a slight hint of rage sparked in her voice.  Naruto began scratching his neck and a look of guilt came across his face.

“Well, I know but this is kind of important Ino, can’t you put your anger aside and just come do this for us, so we can better learn about Shinratsu and Tsuihousha.” Naruto urged Ino.  She looked at him and began staring into his eyes.

_Darn you Naruto, darn you and your unknowing charm._

“Of course I’ll do it.” Ino replied finally.  A smile spread across Naruto’s face.

“That’s great to hear, Ino-chan!  Meet me in the science lab room 3.  I’m sending a Sand Shinobi to bring you to us.   I’ll be waiting outside to let you in.” Naruto said, forming a cross at his chest and in a cloud of smoke, he disappeared.  Ino’s eyes opened wide in shock and somewhat fear.

“Gah, that ninja is so lazy, won’t even come up here himself.”  She said rage had fully taken over her voice.

“What was that?” came the voice of a young man as he walked in the room.  Ino blushed bright red.

“Oh my apologies, I didn’t realize someone was listening to me.” She said slightly batting her eyelashes.  The young shinobi just gave her a smile and stepped to his side revealing a wheelchair behind him.

“Naruto-sama has requested your presence in the medical lab!”  He said with respect.  Ino nodded her head slightly, and shifted her body till she was slightly hanging off the bed.  The young shinobi quickly came to her aid and lifted her from the bed, placing her delicately in the chair.  This caught Ino by surprise. 

“Wow—“she said in shock, “You are pretty fast and delicate with your moves for someone your age!” Ino complimented.  The boy bowed his head in thanks to Ino.

“Thank you, mam! I have trained very hard under the Kazekage!”  The shinobi said.  Ino looked somewhat shocked at the statement.

“You are Gaara’s pupil?” she asked, as the boy began pushing her down the hallway.

“Yes I am!”  He said as a smile jumped across his face.

“You would think as being Kage and all, he’d be to busy—“ she started to say but was interrupted.

“He is but once every couple of years he’ll take on one pupil, not really as a sensei, but a mentor.   I have three sporadic lessons a week with him, in which he trains me and imparts wisdom to me.  My friends call me Rakki-Jun because I get to train under him.” He said, slightly in a daydream.

“_Jun…_” Ino said almost In a whisper.  Jun caught it and gave a slight shrug to the girl’s odd behavior.  He led her down the hall to the elevators and walked her beyond the doors, Jun then stepped outside the door leaving Ino alone.

“What are you doing?” Ino asked, giving him a curious look.

“I’m not allowed to go to the med-ninja area.  Someone will meet you and carry you the rest of the way.”Jun said giving Ino a slight bow as the doors shut.

Ino sat in the elevator staring about the 5x6 room.  She looked up at the ceiling which consisted of ten pure white sheet panels.  And the walls were steel plastered barricades.  She stared at the doors, waiting for them to open.  She peered slightly at the numbers glowing just above the exit.

_”3…2…1…B…B1….B2…”_ Ino thought to herself, _Man how many basement levels are there_.  As she thought this the elevator came to a stop on Basement Level 3.  She waited for the doors to open, but they never did.  Suddenly she began to roll backwards.  She quickly flailed her arms in response and stomped her foot on the ground to stop herself from moving.

“Ms. Ino- Naruto-sama is waiting for you.”  A voice said, directly behind her.  She turned to see a man standing behind her and a set of doors on the opposite end standing open.  A slight feeling of stupidity came across her as she relaxed herself back into her chair.  

“Sorry.”  She mumbled to the Man, still slightly red.  The man nodded at Ino and smiled as he pushed her down the hallway.  The two traveled in mostly silence, besides the random heavy sigh Ino gave from being bored.  She stared back and forth from wall to wall.  The hallway seemed to never end.  She began to stare into each room as she passed.  She watched as in one six white uniformed men burled over microscopes.   

As they continued she began watching each room to see differences.  In one room there were some men dissecting bodies, others seemed to be performing some jutsus.  Some just had one or two people in them strapped to the wall or chairs.  Where ever they were, Ino had started to get creeped out.


As the continued she looked down the hall and saw Naruto leaned against a wall, his white coat draped to the floor with his arms casually folded across his chest.  He leaned up to see Ino coming and began walking towards her.  The closer he got to her he replaced the somber look he had with a huge Naruto grin.

“Are you ready, Ino?” He asked smiling.  Ino returned the smile and nodded.

Naruto took the chair from the shinobi and rolled her into the room.  As they entered Ino saw Gaara, Temari and Konkuro standing together talking.  To the right were some white uniformed shinobi looking into microscopes.  The roomed circled around a single interior room.  The off white color seemed to crawl into a pure white room.  In the center of the room sat a Man in a black chair.  He was leaned slightly forward, allowing his white hair to cover all but the curve of his chin and mouth, which seemed to parch open as blood seeped from his lips.  He was clothed in light blue clothed that wrapped around his body.  The clothes seemed to radiate an even brighter blue light.

“What’s the deal with the restraints?” Ino asked, as Naruto pushed her further into the room.  

“They are chakra condensers.  Anywhere that is covered with that cloth is immobilized of movement or chakra flow.  That way we can keep him under control, we still are not sure what his abilities are.”  Naruto said finally reaching the inter room entrance.  He rolled Ino in front of Doukae.  

Doukae lifted his face so that they met eye to eye.  As his hair swayed the deformation of his face became plain to see to Ino.  She squirmed at the site.

“Oh I’m sorry, Ino.  Do I repulse you in my current state?  Allow me to fix that.” Doukae said, raising his face to the ceiling.  The charred flesh began to mold within itself.  After a few moments he lowered his face to Ino’s once more.  Ino looked as his face looked perfectly normal and somewhat attractive.  His white hair fell back down into his face, revealing only a glimpse of his sapphire blue eyes.  He smiled at Ino.

“Is this better, Ino?” Doukae asked revealing his sinister smile.  Ino’s eyes narrowed at him.

“Don’t speak my name as if you know me, monster.” Ino said through gritted teeth lowering her head.

“But I do know you, Ino.  For the past three years I’ve been your best friend.”  Doukae roared in laughter.  Ino’s eyes rose to meet Doukae’s once more.

“You will tell me everything I want to know.”


----------



## Gotas (Feb 8, 2009)

Kick his ass Ino (psicologically speaking). 
Great double update  make more soon plz


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Update


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ino brought the tips of her fingers together as she began to focus her chakra.  Doukae watched as it seemed a pair of white hands flowed from Ino’s being and began to reach for his head.  He began to squirm, trying to move his head from the path of the ghostly hands.  The more he squirmed the more he could feel his energy depleting.

“No; stay out of my head, I won’t betray Lord Shinratsu!  I will not!”  Doukae said.  Ino’s mind sweep reached him and connected to his temples.  They began the search through his brain looking for information.

_ Here we go._ Ino thought finding an area that looked ripe with information.  As she pressed her way through she was thrown into his memories.  She floated through the abyss of his mind, scanning over what could only be described as files of memories.  Each ones had different titles on them, _Childhood_, _First Date_, _First Heartbreak_, _Betrayal_; this list continued.  She searched her way through until a figure floated up from the darkness.

“How may I help you?” it asked.  It glowed white and looked identical to Doukae except for its demeanor.  Ino paused for a moment still studying whether she could trust this subconscious extension of Doukae.  The figure continued to stare at Ino with a smile.  Ino sighed and decided to give it a shot.

“I need to know all the information Doukae has stored of the past five years.”  Ino said somewhat demandingly to the apparition.  He looked at Ino and smiled.

“Right this way.”  

The figure floated down a narrow path and Ino followed.  After a few moments of silence the figure stopped and turned.

“Here we are.  Everything since Doukae desired to join Tsuihousha, five years ago.”  The apparition said giving Ino yet again another smile.  

“How did you know—” Ino began to speak but was interrupted. 

“We are both subconscious beings of our hosts.  Your mind is as opened as mine, and I can tell your intent and, whether or not my host’s intentions are pure, mine are.  Now gather your information and do with it what you will.”  The apparition said vanishing.  

Ino turned to what looked like a puddle of water floating in dense cloud.  She ran her fingers through it and it rippled.  

“You won’t find anything out that way.” A voice spoke; she turned quickly to see the apparition standing behind her once again.  She went to speak but before she could the apparition pushed her into the puddle.

“Ah!” she yelled while falling, her body fell past the threshold of the water and she continued to fall deeper, no longer in water but in black space.  It was so dark to her she couldn’t tell if she was still falling or being hit by a rushing wind.  Finally she saw a small light begin to pierce the darkness.  As she continued to fall the light grew bigger and bigger, finally she fell through.  

Within the next moment she was standing in a forest.  Ino looked around, trying to find something to familiarize herself with.  She heard the sound of voices approaching her.  She turned to see a group of men walking towards her.  She noticed one of them right away.  The white hair, blue eyes and pale skin made him stick out like a sore thumb.

_There you are Doukae._ Ino thought to herself.  She scanned the others in the group and sure enough she recognized Omoibenda and Konpaku immediately.  The others didn’t seem all too familiar one man was pretty tall and slinky his most attractive features were his emerald green eyes and his spiky red hair.  The other man in the group she couldn’t distinguish.  

His head was lowered and he walked in front of the group, in a sort of shuffle.  His shaggy blonde hair lay well down past his shoulders.  His hands seemed bound by a chain that emitted a blue glow and penetrated his skin at five points on his wrist. 

_ Chakra chains.  He must be a shinobi also._ Ino thought to herself.  As they approached the man lifted his face, Ino could see the anguish in his eyes and the fatigue spread across his face.  His eyes looked black and swelled from being beaten.  The man with the red hair pushed the beaten shinobi.

“Faster Kokkaku.”  He said, knocking the man to the ground.  He continued to kick the man, cursing him and telling him to get up.  Omoibenda walked up and pulled him back.

“Zetsumei, enough; Shinratsu said only beat him if he doesn’t cooperate.”  He said gripping his arm.  Zetsumei peered down to Omoi’s hand and back to his eyes.  A jolt of electricity shot through his body and stunned Omoibenda.  The jolt knocked him back for a moment.   Omoibenda looked at Zetsumei and growled.

“Leave your hands off of me, Pet.”  Zetsumei mocked at Omoibenda.  

“Call me what you will, Ingrate, but Shinratsu will kill you if he isn’t brought to Jurei at least conscious.” Omoibenda said in confidence.  He then stepped up to Zetsumei in anger.

“And furthermore, shock me again and I’ll make you think that rats are eating your genitals off.”  Omoi said, his eyes narrowed, and his teeth baring hatred.

“Enough.”  Konpaku said lifting Kokkaku from the ground and pushing him forward to walk.  Omoibenda and Zetsumei stared each other down a few more moments before continuing their walk.  Doukae smiled as he followed behind.  Ino seemed to be propelled behind Doukae as he walked.  

“So do you think after this mission, I’ll be able to become a full fledged member?”  Doukae asked Omoibenda.

“What did Shinratsu tell you?” Omoibenda replied curtly; his blue and black swirled coat swaying along him as he walked.  Doukae looked down.

“Hmm, I have to wait until I prove myself.”  He said almost whispering it as a painful reminder.  He peered back to Omoibenda.

“What is so special about this Kokkaku that Shinratsu wants him alive?”  He asked as if antagonizing Kokkaku.  Konpaku turned to Doukae, a smile across his face. 

“Kokkaku could kill you three ways with one thought before you knew what even happened to you.”  Konpaku said responding to his question.  His eyes widened in shock at hearing Konpaku praising someone’s abilities above his own.  Doukae recomposed himself and looked at Konpaku.

“You underestimate me.”  He said his head slightly tilted as if he was welcoming a fight.  Konpaku simply laughed.

“Maybe I am.”  He said in laughter as he continued to walk.  Doukae crossed his arms as they continued to walk.

_ They are underestimating me._ Doukae thought.  Ino shook as she heard the audible voice shake her surroundings.

“I can hear his thoughts?  Oh, of course I can, I’m in his mind, duh.”  Ino said out loud but to herself, since no one else knew she was there.  Her body continued to float behind Doukae’s.  As they continued the forest began to darken, as a black cloud seemed to drape over them.  Ino watched as the men disappeared one by one.  

Suddenly, Ino was standing in the middle of a house.  Family pictures decorated the walls.  Ino recognized the man in the pictures, it was Kokkaku.  His blonde hair seemed well kept along with his eyes being visible.  They were blue with a sparkle of green around the iris.  She looked and beside him was a woman with dark hair and bright blue eyes holding a child of maybe four years old, whose features remarkably resembled those of Naruto’s.  She heard a crash and turned quickly.  

In the other room stood Doukae standing with another man who had a hood covering his head.  The cloak was a topaz color with black around the linen edges.  Doukae brought his hands together.  He mumbled something and the man on the ground began to scream.  The man turned over and Ino saw his face; it was Kokkaku.  Lying next to him was the lifeless body of his wife, her dark hair lying poorly over her face.  
Ino felt her stomach churn as she watched the progression.  Out of the corner of her eyes she saw small movement.  There was a tiny boy hidden in the corner; the boy let out a small cry and Doukae’s look shifted.  Ino began to tremble, _he wouldn’t hurt the boy_ she thought to herself.  She looked and Kokkaku brought his hands together in a seal.

“Purotekuto no Jutsu!”  Kokkaku cried with his last bit of energy.  Ino looked as the young boy in the corner disappeared.  Doukae ran to the corner to see what made the noise and found no one; he returned to the hooded man and whispered something in his ears.  The hooded man leaned down and pulled Kokkaku to his face.  Ino could see the outline of his nose and mouth.  A black line seemed to outline his lips as he spoke.  Kokkaku spat in the mans face.

“I’ll never join your bandit group of trash!” he shouted in anger.  The man formed a seal with his hand.  Ino watched as chakra began emitting from his hand and flowing towards Kokkaku.  The next thing Ino knew, everything disappeared.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 9, 2009)

update cont!


*Spoiler*: __ 




When everything came back together Ino was standing in a dark room.  Candle’s dimly lit the rooms.  She could make out about ten men standing, all having hoods covering their heads.  In the middle was Doukae and the same hooded man as from before, his face hidden beneath the shadow.

“Our attack on this wretched world will begin in three years when we attack Konohagakure.  And I need one man to infiltrate this wretched leaf village and feed me information concerning their securities their system.  This will be a full three year operation.  And I will need someone dedicated, someone fearless.  Doukae, will you be this person?”  The hooded man asked placing a hand on Doukae’s shoulder.  Doukae kneeled before the man.  

“I will.” He said with his head lowered.  The room erupted in a roar of sound.  The hooded man motioned for them to be silenced.  A hush fell over them.

“You do this Doukae and you will have your place in Tsuihousha.  And that goes for you all.  Fulfill your missions and you will all have a place beside me and my clan.”  The man said motioning to the three men that walked onto the platform with him.  The men roared again.  As Ino stood there everything went black once more.

When light returned she recognized were she was.  She was standing just outside the gates of Konoha.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 9, 2009)

Oeh, I'm enjoying this thread


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 10, 2009)

So I'm thinking about rewriting this last chapter, what do you guys think?

I don't know that I liked how it played out with Ino and everything else.  

Kinda seemed like it was moving to fast, which it was suppose to move fast, but IDK i don't think i wanted it to be _*that*_ fast..

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Gotas (Feb 10, 2009)

It depends. If you progress faster you do more chapters? 

(I know who that kid is...)


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I'd make it longer with more detail.  

heres the update for the chpt so far...what ya think, if no I'll re-write entire INO-Doukae scenario.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The sun peered through the treetops sending dancing beams of light down to the forest floor.  Ino could see the gates of Konohagakure from where she was standing.  She looked left and right trying to find Doukae, but he was nowhere in sight.  She was a little dumfounded as to how she could lose someone in their memories.  As she continued to look her body began to be pulled into the air.  Her ghostly being began to move through the tree tops. 

_ What?s going on?  Am I out of chakra and having to leave his subconscious?  No that can?t be it; what?s going on?_ Ino thought to herself.

As she cleared the last tree top her body floated through the sky.  As she took notice she seemed to be following a black bird; a rather big black bird, but a black bird none the less.

_Doukae?_ she thought.  _ He transformed into a bird so that he could clear the gates. _ it began to make sense to her.  Ino looked as they cleared the walls of Konohagakure.  It was so beautiful to look over the village and see the engraved faces of the Hokages? in the rock of the mountain.  She peered behind her and saw the trees that stretched all the way to the wind country.  Beautiful, is all she could say to describe it.  

Ino?s body seemed to be attached by a string to the bird, where ever it went she was obligated to follow.  She shifted herself as they flew through the city.  Ino couldn?t decide what Doukae was doing.  He seemed to be staying at a certain view point trying to find someone or something.  Ino looked to see if she could see anything worth looking at.

She saw the usual in Konoha; merchants on the streets, kids playing; shinobi walking the streets.  She smiled as she saw herself and Sakura walking down the streets.  Close behind was Naruto walking to Irukia?s Ramen shop.  She shook her head, _typical_ she thought. 

Doukae began to fly closer to the ground and finally perched himself on a banner pole hanging horizontally on a building.  Ino floated behind him trying to watch what he was looking at.  The bird looked at each person walking by.  

_He?s looking for someone to impersonate.  This must be when he decided to choose Choji_.  She thought immediately searching for him.

?No not him? not him??Doukae?s thoughts rang through Ino?s ears.  Ino looked and saw Choji walking towards Irukia?s Ramen shop, probably suppose to meet Naruto there.  Her gut began to tighten, she wished so bad she could go and stop him, tell him to be careful, but she couldn?t she could only watch.  Doukae?s attention was drawn to Choji.

?Wait?wait?yes? he is inconspicuous?fat, probably not a lot of mystery to him.  He?s perfect.?  And with that thought the bird flew to the ground and perched itself on a dogs head and in swift move pecked the dog.  Ino watched as the bird then jumped off the dog?s head, which started running in the opposite direction yelping.  She floated behind as Doukae flew into an alley and perched himself on the ground.  
Ino looked and in Doukae?s beak was chunk of skin and hair from the dog.  The bird let out a cry.  She watched, in somewhat horror, as he began to shed his feathers.  One by one they fell off and the spine of the bird began to lengthen.  The legs began to grow.  The wings began to misshape themselves growing narrowly.  All the feathers had finally fallen off and Ino looked as Doukae transformed.  The site horrified her.  He was completely feather-less and hairless.  She could see the bones separating in his body forming a bigger ribcage.  Doukae was now standing on four long extremities that resembled dog legs.  The beaked face began to grow and a triangular nose began to take form, as a snout was starting to form.  Cartilage around the head began flapping over; forming what looked like dog ears.  

After a few more moments of gruesome transformation, where there was once a bird stood a golden shaggy haired dog.  The dog shook himself and began to walk out of the alley.  Ino?s body unwillingly followed her host.  Doukae sniffed around the corner.  He seemed as though he was still accustoming himself to his new form.  He walked into the streets and continued until he was at Irukia?s Ramen Shop.  Ino tried to float into the shop but couldn?t.

_I guess I can?t go where he has seen.  Hmm stupid memories._

Doukae howled outside the restaurant.  The people around turned to the dog and began hushing him.  Doukae continued to howl.  Moments later a curious Choji and Naruto poked their heads out, their face stuffed with ramen.  Doukae continued to howl.  Choji stepped out leaving the ramen shop.

?What is it, boy??  He asked.  Doukae began to jump around like a playful puppy.  Choji laughed.

?No boy, I can?t play now, maybe later.? He said petting the dog on his head.  Doukae quickly snapped and pulled off the arm guard on Choji?s forearm.  Choji reached for him again but he took off running.

?HEY HEY DOG COME BACK!?  Choji said taking off in a slow run.  Doukae turned down an ally sharply. Choji followed behind.

?When I get my hands on you, your dead dog!?  Choji yelled.  As he turned the corner and ran down the ally, Doukae stepped out in front of him, transforming from the dog back to his human form.  Choji stopped in horror.  Doukae stood naked in front of Choji, his face transforming back into his own.

?What the heck?  Who are you??  Choji said quickly taking a defensive pose. Doukae laughed and in a quick movement he stood behind Choji and chop blocked him on the back of his neck.  Ino watched in horror as Choji fell to the ground unconscious.  

?CHOJI!?  She screamed in horror and pain.  Her voice was just an echo to herself.  Doukae bent down, taking one of Choji?s kunai and cut an even piece of skin from his arm.  Doukae then placed it on his arm, his skin began to mold around it turning it into a part of him.  Doukae crossed his fingers and formed a seal.

?Hyu-man Kae Jutsu!?  he said and a cloud of smoke surrounded him.  When it disappeared Ino looked as a perfect image of, a naked, Choji stood next to the unconscious body.  She blushed at the site but continued to watch as he removed Choji?s clothes and accessories applying them to himself.  He then formed a few hand signs, and a container appeared.  He opened it and inside was a seal tag.  He attached it to Choji and released it.  A cloud of smoke appeared and disappeared along with the body of Choji.  He replaced the lid and made a few other seals and the container disappeared.  He turned and began to walk towards the city again.

?Mission: Destroy Konohagakure has begun!? Doukae said, his voice to Ino had transformed and he had begun to sound identical to Choji?s.  Ino felt anger boil in her.  He turned the corner and walked back into the ramen shop.  Ino went in behind him.  Naruto sat, still stuffing his face.

?Whaf tewk youf so lonff? Naruto spoke through his full mouth.  Doukae looked at him questioningly.  Naruto swallowed a bit.

?What took you so long?? Naruto said, finally managing to swallow the mouth full of ramen.  Doukae looked at him in somewhat disgust of Naruto?s rude manners.  

?I? uh? had to get that stupid dog for taking my forearm protector.?  Doukae said patting his arm.  Naruto looked at him peculiarly.  Then he smiled and nodded.

?Oh ok!  Well hurry up and eat your ramen it?s getting cold!?  Naruto said picking up his bowl of noodles shoveling the whole bowl of food into his mouth!  Ino watched as Doukae masqueraded as Choji, she couldn?t believe he did it for such a long time without ever giving a single mishap.  The small diner began to spin around.  Ino?s eyes began to twist with it.  

_ What?s going on?_

When the spinning stopped she was no longer in the diner but back outside of the walls of the city.  Doukae had taken his normal form standing by a tree leaning against it lightly.  Suddenly a hooded figure jumped from the limbs and landed in front of Doukae.  He lifted his eyes to the man.  

?It took you long enough.?  Doukae said with his arms crossed.  The figure removed his hood.  

?I came in my own time, fool.? Came the voice of Omoibenda.  Doukae snorted at him.

?Whatever; do you still have to host under control?? he said unfolding his arms.  Omoibenda nodded in response.

_Host?  He must mean Choji!_

?Enough wasting my time, tell me what I need to know.?  Omoibenda said, somewhat demandingly.  Doukae gave him a quirky smile.

?Fine, I will. The city is most weak on the east side.  They have some patrol but you can henge easily and get by any patrol on that side.  Or do it our style and just attack them, but that might be risky.  I?ve been here about a year and a half, and I have gone on a few missions with these shinobi?s and they are not weak.  If they are a Jounin, they are a Jounin for a reason and should be respected as such.?  Doukae said in warning.  Omoibenda smiled.

?You worry about gathering the information; we?ll worry about taking out the trash.?  Omoibenda said.


?Remember if you are found out; stay far away from Toku as possible, and release no information.?  He said walking away from Doukae replacing his hood.  And in a cloud of dust he jumped away. 

?One day, Omoibenda, I?ll show you.  I?m stronger than you all and I will become a member!?  Doukae said forming a seal and returning to Choji.  He jumped back into the city.  Ino began to float after him but decided enough was enough.  She closed her eyes.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 10, 2009)

updagte cont


*Spoiler*: __ 




When she opened them again she was back in the interrogation room staring Doukae in the eyes.  Her body was sweating and she could feel her chakra level had been low; she had never been that far into someone’s subconscious before; his memories where now hers.  She could recall every instance that he had.  Even a few that she didn’t witness herself.  She looked down to her casted hands which were gripped to the chair.  

“I know everything.”  Ino said; Doukae’s eyes widened in shock.

“You couldn’t of… not that fast!”  He said his voice trembling.  Naruto walked into the room.

“Are you sure?  You have only been in the room for—” Naruto checked a clock, “For one minute exactly”  

“My jutsu doesn’t require time… only chakra.”  Ino said, “Now let’s go.”

Naruto nodded and walked towards Ino.  Doukae began struggling in his chair.  

“NOOO!  YOU WILL ALL DIE FOR THIS!”  He screamed in anger.  Naruto began to push Ino out of the room.  She turned to Doukae with a smile.

“Thanks for the info!” she said giving him a wink.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Update

I think I am going to start waiting a while between updates instead of giving so many...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto laid back in his bed.  Konohomaru had just dozed off from their dinner.  A million ideas raced through his head.  The mission, his teammates, Shinratsu, Tsuihousha… Hinata.  He couldn’t seem to find a medium amongst his thoughts.  Hinata’s face kept hovering over his mind, he wanted to be with her.  His feelings for her grew more and more every day they were separate.  Then Tsuihousha popped in his mind, and the mission and its completion.  The information Ino gave them would help their journey a lot, but what was still unknown was anything definite about Shinratsu himself.  A whistling sound alerted Naruto to the window, which was slightly open.  He lazily hoped out of bed and shuffled to the window.  

_Kiba and Shino will be here tomorrow.  Naruto thought to himself, walking back to his bed and flopping back down underneath the covers.  After a few more moments of fighting, sleep finally fell over Naruto.  

The next morning Naruto was awoken to the sound of Konohomaru’s scream of pain.  He quickly shot up from the bed to see what had happened only to find Konohomaru clumped in the fetal position holding his toe.

“Ouch!”  He kept crying over and over again.  Naruto, a little perturbed, rolled out of bed and walked to the bathroom.  As he passed Konohomaru he gave him a big thump on the head.

“That’s for waking me up.”  He said.  Konohomaru fell back in the floor holding his free hand on his forehead now.

“OUCH!” he yelled.  Naruto smiled and closed the bathroom door.  Naruto walked a little further into the bathroom and stopped at the mirror.  He pulled a towel off of the metal rack obstructing itself from the wall near the sink.  He turned the hot water on and ran his fingers under the faucet feeling for the warmth to increase.  When it got to his desired temperature he ran the towel underneath it and soaked the towel with the water.  When it was running wet Naruto pulled it out and began twisting the wet cloth on both ends.  The water steamed around his fingers as it ran down and fell into the sink.  The feeling felt, at best, liberating to Naruto.  He took a deep breath and let it out.  The warm water always seemed to wake him up just the right way.  Not abrupt, but peacefully.  He placed the warm towel over his face and let the steam open his pores.  The feeling almost made Naruto feel that he was floating into the air.   Naruto pulled the towel down and looked at himself in the mirror.

“Today is the day,” he said giving himself a wink.  He walked into the shower and turned it on.  

--

Kiba turned to Shino and smiled.

“We are almost there, dude; another hour or so.”  Kiba smiled as he was talking.  Shino nodded at Kiba and continued walking.  Kiba’s face dropped giving a more unpleased look.

“Aw, come on Shino, you haven’t said anything since we left Kanto!” Kiba said letting his shoulders drag somewhat.  Akamaru stepped up from behind them and rubbed his head against Shino’s leg, letting out a slight whimper.  Shino stared down to the dog, his face covered as usual by his oversized coat.  His eyebrows furrowed behind his glasses. 

“Aw, come on Shino, look at that face you can’t be mad at us?” Kiba said, somewhat pouting himself.  Shino looked up at Kiba, the sun glared across his glasses.

“I just don’t think we should have brought him.”  Shino said out loud.  Kiba’s eyes widened and he quickly grabbed Shino pushing him to the side quickly.

“Shh, don’t say that out loud, he’ll hear you!  I know you may not agree, but trust my instinct we will need him.”  Kiba said in almost a whisper.  He peered behind them and Akamaru stood wagging his tail.  Kiba pulled his head closer to Shino’s.

“Besides, Naruto will be excited to see---” Kiba explained.

“We don’t even know if he is telling the truth!”  Shino said in a growl.  

“You saw the headband, Naruto wouldn’t let his out of his site unless for a great reason.”  Kiba said.  Shino slightly nodded in somewhat agreement.  

“What are you guys whispering about?” 

Shino and Kiba both spun around quickly to see a young blonde headed boy with a leaf village headband tucked under short tuffs of spiked hair, his emerald blue eyes staring at them.  They both began scratching the backs of their heads.

“Oh, nothing, just trying to decide how long it was till we got to Sunagakure.”  Kiba lied through his fanged teeth.  Then young boy hadn’t bought the lie, his eyes narrowed.

“But you just said it’d be an hour.” The boy said giving a Kiba a look of disbelief.  Kiba’s face turned red as he dug for another lie.

“Hey then, an hour…uh… we better not waste time, eh Minato?”  Kiba said laughing nervously.  Minato nodded in agreement, still not buying any of it.

“No I suppose not!”  He said, giving Kiba a comforting smile to ease the awkwardness.  They began walking again; Minato jumped on Akamaru’s back and rested while they continued the walk.  Akamaru twisted his head and licked Minato.  He immediately giggled and hugged Akamaru.  

Minato looked over the mountains of sand.   The sun was so bright and hot it looked as though the mountains were waves of grass waving in the wind.  The sun beat down on the boy’s head.  A bead of sweat began to pour down his face, as it reached his cheek; a frost began to take over and it turned into a small ice sickle.   Minato reached his fingers up and flicked it off his face.  He then leaned his head down and rested on Akamaru’s comfortable coat.  

When he awoke the group stood in front of Sunagakure.  They were met by Konkuro and Tamari.  After some awkward introductions they were walked into the city gates and began the trek towards the Kazekage’s tower.  Minato tightened the knot on his forehead protector; he smiled as a small twinkle sparkled in his blue eyes.

I’m coming Naruto-sensei.
_


----------



## Klurridutt (Feb 11, 2009)

Exellent as allways 



Teller1 said:


> Update
> 
> I think I am going to start waiting a while between updates instead of giving so many...



NO.. the more the merrier


----------



## Gotas (Feb 13, 2009)

MORE!!! Great chapters. 

If you keep'em short, but post every day I think it'll be fine


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok OK I think I made you guys wait long enough--


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto walked out of the bathroom rubbing the towel through his damp hair. The white sheets on Konohomaru’s bed lay tucked messily under the ends of the mattress, and the pillows were in place, but misshapen.  Naruto smiled at the site, he wasn’t much better, but age had taught him better than to leave your bed in a mess.  He walked to his bed and began the process of making it so that whoever slept in it next would never have known of his presence.  As he finished tucking the blanket back, a knock came to the door.

“Come in.”  Naruto said fluffing the last pillow and putting it into place.  He looked at his masterpiece, well it wasn’t perfect but it definitely was better than Konohomaru’s.  the door opened and a sand ninja walked in the door.

“Sir, Kiba-sun and the others have arrived!”  He said slightly bowing to Naruto.

“Others?”  Naruto asked questioningly.  The ninja nodded again and left his room.  Naruto put his flak on and slipped on his red trench.  He was curious as to what _others_ the sand shinobi was referring to.  

            The Kazekage’s corridors where very intricate; the walls were decorated with the pictures of Gaara’s predecessors and their families.  The dark red carpet spread all the way through the hallways and the bedrooms.  Naruto’s eyes couldn’t help but glance by each picture on the light tanned walls.  As he rounded the last corner Naruto saw Shino, Kiba and Akamaru standing waiting for him. _ Oh, he must of meant Akamaru._ Naruto thought, then out from behind Kiba stood a slightly taller shorter haired, Minato.

Naruto’s eyes widened in shock at first, and then he smiled.  He started to walk towards the group.  Naruto was amazed at Minato, it had only been a month and he had grown an inch at least.  His hair was shorter and in spiky tuffs, somewhat like Naruto’s, well exactly like his.  This sentiment slightly made him smile even more.  As he reached the group he placed a hand on the boy’s head.

“What are you doing here, Minato?”  Naruto said showing his toothy grin.  Minato smiled and looked up at his Sensei.

“I… uh… came to see you.  Kiba and Shino stopped in Kanto and I saw their head bands and we started talking, they asked me where I got mine and I told them.  And they told me they were coming to see you, and I asked if I could come to.”  Minato explained, leaving out a few details.  Naruto eyes looked at him questioningly; he didn’t think the young boy was telling him everything.

“Well I wish you wouldn’t of came, we are actually leaving on a mission… right now” Naruto told Minato with a slight frown across his face.  Minato’s eyes beamed.

“Oh, well I’ll just come along!”  Minato said smiling.  Naruto’s face dropped.

“WHAT?  No way, Minato, you’re no where near ready for this.”  Naruto explained. 

“Yes, I am.  It’s been close to a month since we separated and I can show you, I’ve practiced my jutsu everyday since we’ve been separated.  Ask Kiba and Shino, I’ve practiced everyday we’ve been traveling.”  Minato said, hoping to change Naruto’s mind.  Naruto just folded his arms and shook his head from side to side.

“I don’t care Minato.  This isn’t about that, this is a dangerous mission.  No one your age should be going on a mission this vital.”  Naruto explain, once again, this time a little more stern.    Minato’s eyes narrowed, he wasn’t giving up.  

“Sensei, you don’t understand.  You’re going after Shinratsu.  I HAVE TO GO!  I have to!”  Minato told him.  Naruto looked at the boy.  After a few moments he shook his head once again.  Minato’s eyes lowered.

“Minato, I would never forgive myself if anything happened to you.  I will go after him and I will take him down.  I can’t allow you to get in harms way.”  Naruto said slightly lowering his head also.  Minato raised his eyes to his Sensei.

“Sensei… I have to go.  Whether you let me or not, I’m going.  He killed my mom and my dad, in cold blood.  I just can’t forgive him.  And I can’t be satisfied if he is killed by your hands.  I have to have vengeance in my own way.  I will freeze every bone in his body, and crush him.  So with or without you, I’ll find him and kill him.”  Minato said tightening his fist together and raising it slightly into the air.  

Naruto looked at the young boy who stood maybe to his chest.  His eyes were filled with rage and intent.  Naruto knew he wasn’t lying.  After a few moments of contemplating and planning Naruto’s shoulders dropped in forfeit.

“Fine you can go--” 

“WHAT, REALLY?” Minato interrupted.  Naruto held up a hand pausing him.

“Wait… wait… on one condition.”  He said.  Minato shook his head intently.

“Fine, I’ll do it, whatever it is!”  Minato said half way jumping.

“If it gets to dangerous you get out.”  Naruto said closing his fist and motioning backwards with his thumb.

“Fine!”  Minato said in agreement.

“And, another thing, I’ll be the judge of when it’s too dangerous!”  Naruto said folding his arms.

“Agreed!” Minato said outstretching his hand in agreement.  Naruto smiled slightly and returned the handshake as a sign of agreement.  Naruto turned sharply and began to walk back towards the tower.  After a few steps he titled his head backwards.

“Come on guys, let’s get some food!  I’ll race you guys there.”  Naruto said motioning to the group.  The group took off towards the tower.  Akamaru ran towards Minato, tucking his head under the boy’s legs.  Minato was thrown slightly into the air and landed on Akamaru’s back as the dog continued to run full blast.  Minato and Akamaru passed Naruto and the others; he turned and waved at them.

“See you guys there!”  Minato said smiling.

            When everyone entered the dining hall a small feast had been prepared.  Gaara, Konkuro, Tamari, Sasuke, Shikamaru, Ino and Konohomaru were already there.  The later of which were all still bruised and somewhat fatigued.  Sasuke was doing much better.  The more he had accustomed his body to the mangekyou, the better his body conformed to it.  

            Naruto and the others sat down at the table and the dinner began.  Ino and Tamari sat next to one another laughing and gossiping, while Konkuro, Kiba and Konohomaru all argued about who was stronger, this resulted in them having an arm wrestling match.  Naruto laughed when Kiba beat them all and Konohomaru demanded a rematch.  Gaara sat next to Naruto; they both watched and listened in amusement.  Gaara leaned forward to him.

            “So I hear the Fifth is getting ready to retire.”  Gaara said, slightly informative.  Naruto stopped eating; swallowing what little food he did have in his mouth, he took a short drink of water and looked at Gaara.

            “What do you mean?”  He asked rubbing a napkin across his face.  

            “Well, my sources say the Hokage is looking for a replacement.”  Gaara said softly.  
            “Well I guess she is getting older.  So it’d be a reasonable guess that she would.”  Naruto said slightly discouraged.

            “Why do you sound upset about that?  I thought that’d make you happy, now is your chance to become Hokage.”  Gaara said firmly.  

            “You’d think, huh?  The only thing is the council will not consider anyone my age for the position.” Naruto said softly.  Gaara chuckled a bit.  Naruto gave him a cross look.

            “You would think that would be the case for Sunagakure also, huh?  You forget I was young also when I took on the role, Kazekage.  The title isn’t given based on age, but loyalty, duty and heart.  All of which you have in spades.”  Gaara said placing a hand on Naruto’s shoulder.  Naruto slightly smiled.

            “Maybe your right—” Naruto said suddenly feeling another hand on his shoulder.  When he turned, Sasuke began to walk away motioning for Naruto to follow.  He excused himself from Gaara and followed Sasuke out into the hall.  The dining halls massive door shut tightly behind them as they stood in the hallway.

            “What is—” 

            “You need to leave tomorrow, instead of today.”  Sasuke interrupted abruptly.  Naruto looked at him, raising an eyebrow.

            “And why do you say that?”  He asked.  Sasuke let out a sigh, almost as if he was preparing himself to shed any pride he had left.

            “I…uh... err… I just don’t want you guys going without me.  I want to help end this also.  And I’ll be back fully tomorrow.  It’s just one more day; we won’t lose that much ground.”  Sasuke said holding his hands out slightly to emphasize his plea to go.

            Naruto wasn’t sure what was going on.  First Minato and now Sasuke, both were urging him to let them go.  Naruto needed Sasuke to go, if he were to be honest. He contemplated for a few minutes.

            “We’ll leave first thing in the morning.”  Naruto said walking past Sasuke, placing a hand on his shoulder.

            “Get your rest, Uchiha.  We start our travel tomorrow, and it will take us one week of straight travel to get there.  And I do mean _straight_ travel.”

Naruto opened the massive doors once again, and a roar of talking and laughter erupted from the dining hall.  Sasuke and Naruto walked in and resumed their meal.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 17, 2009)

update cont.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shinratsu had just heard the news about Konpaku, Zetsumei and Doukae.  To say the least, he was surprised.  Not that they were defeated, in comparison to him, they were merely pawns.  His real plan was hatching in the depths of his lair.  The Kyubbi would come, and he would defeat the useless host.  He couldn’t believe this entire time they had played so well into his motivated trap.  And yet they still came.  

“Sir?”  One of his servants beckoned.  Shinratsu didn’t raise his head from the lowered position it was in.  He sat calmly in his golden rimed antiquely accustomed chair.  Its sleek black arm rests flowed down into a swirl of wood that placed it on the floor.  

“What is it?”  He asked coldly.

“They’ll be here within the week.  Our source says that Doukae told them everything.  It isn’t safe—” the servant began but in an instant fell to the floor.  Shinratsu returned his hand beneath his cloak, shaking the last bit of chakra excretion from his hand.  

“I’ll be the judge of when it is safe, and when it is not!”  he said raising his head.  His eyes began to eclipse themselves behind the retina.  A rainbow colored glaze began to spread across the surface of his eyes.


----------



## Gotas (Feb 18, 2009)

AWESOME CHAPTER!!!!! MORE!!!!!


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 18, 2009)

Very good man, I love it.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 18, 2009)

Nic3 update.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 19, 2009)

w00h00 100 comments rawk on!

Im starting the next update as we speak!


----------



## Gotas (Feb 23, 2009)

C'mon, new update...


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 23, 2009)

New update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




As the small crack spread across the eastern horizon, the sun began its daily move across the sky.  Minato sat on top of the Kazekage’s tower, looking out over Sunagakure.  His legs lay out in front of him as he slightly rested on his elbows.  His life seemed to be to much for a nine year old to go through.  His parent passing away, no murdered, not passing away.  Passing away gives the assumption that it was their time to go, which it was not.  They were stolen from him.  And he planned on doing every thing he could to get back at the one who caused him this pain.

Minato leaned forward, bringing his knees to his chest; he rested his arms on them.  The desert seemed dry, but there was a surprisingly delightful breeze that came across Minato’s cheeks.  Once the sun had fully crested over the horizon, Minato stood from the roof and headed back into the tower.  

He walked along the spinning corridor’s running his hand across the walls as he walked.  Memories began rushing back into his mind of when he was younger.  He had a hard time remembering his parent’s faces some days, but today wasn’t one of those days.  His mother’s dark hair figured came into his mind.  He could almost smell her peaceful scent that she always gave off when he hugged her.  Then his father’s stern but loving face came into his mind.  They both reached out towards Minato, who was fully engulfed in his minds eye.  A tear began to form.  He lowered his head remembering this was only in his mind.

“I miss you guys… so much.”  Minato said to himself, wiping the tear away on his wrist.  Before he knew it he was standing outside Naruto’s and the others door.  He regained himself and walked through the door.  Naruto, Sasuke, Kiba and Shino were up and finishing their packing.  They greeted Minato with a warm smile, well all except Sasuke, who simply raised his eyebrow in attempt to let Minato know he knew he was there.

“Where were you?”  Naruto asked casually.  Minato smiled.

“Oh, I was just watching the sunrise.”  He said slightly rubbing the back of his head.  Naruto smiled and returned to his prior task.  As they stood their Konkuro walked through the door.

“You guys ready?”  He asked.  Having just finished they all placed their packs on their back and nodded. 

“Team Uzumaki, lets roll out.”  Naruto said standing at the window.  In a swift movement he jumped from the ledge landing swiftly on the ground.  He then took off running towards the gates.  The others followed quickly behind him.  Minato lead the group right behind Naruto.  Once they reached the gates they stopped.

“Konkuro, which way… east or west?”  Naruto asked holding his hands in either direction.  Konkuro jumped in front of Naruto and nodded to the west

“Follow me, and if we hurry we can make it there within the week.  There is a small village at the base of the mountains.  Its self preserved but they do pretty well for Sand ninjas.  We will reach it in three days, which will give us a day to rest before we travel into the Shikja Mountains.  Once we leave there, it’s a two to three day journey through the mountains.  Toku is in the depths of the mountain range.  .  And I’d imagine we will have to jump through some hoops to get to Shinratsu.”  Konkuro gave the general plan to the team and then in an instant the team headed to the west.  


Tsunade peered upon the new Hokage tower.  The broad base narrowed slightly to the top.  The brick was decorated in red and black, with a silver lining between which would be the concrete.    The roof sat like a huge cone on top of the building.  Up at her office she could see the new balcony stat stretched off the two bay windows that peered into the Hokage’s office.

She walked up to the cherry wood door and grasped her hand around the elegantly long bronze door knob.  She turned the knob and walked in.  She was immediately greeted by the glowing white walls that were decorated with pictures; all of the previous Hokage’s.  She stared for a moment into the eyes of the first Hokage.  She went down each picture, looking into each Hokage’s eyes.  The weight of her position and the responsibility had finally taken a toll on her.  Between the Third’s and the Fourth’s picture was a mirror were Tsunade stopped and peered into it.  She ran her fingers along the line of her forehead, down to the wrinkle that formed on both of her cheeks.  She sighed for a moment and went to the next picture.

The Fourth stood, strong as always.  His gentle smile made a sense of safety always attainable.  Tsunade peered into his eyes.  

“Your son is going to be amazing.  He has become so strong and determined.  This village means everything to him.”  She said crossing her arms to give herself comfort.  Still looking at the picture she continued.

“His desire and thoughts are only to attain the next level of skill in his shinobi arts.  He has a relinquishing passion to protect the ones he loves; an admirable trait really.  If you were here, Minato, you would be so proud of the man he is.  He has matured quite well.  The council is meeting tomorrow to discuss my retirement.  I’ve already stated who I desired to be my successor, your son, Naruto.  All but three have agreed.  And those three are just waiting for his return.  Once he returns he will be Hokage; the youngest one in our village’s history and undoubtly will become the strongest as well.”  She ran her fingers across the portrait and continued walked.

_ He’s already surpassed me._ Tsunade thought walking the corridors to finally reach her office.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 23, 2009)

Naruto's dream will finally be realized. Alright.


----------



## Gotas (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool chapter as always. More soon.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 25, 2009)

When is new update coming?


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol sorry guys im trying to stay current, but college is kicking my butt and so is work, so IM trying, just be patient, lol!


----------



## Gotas (Feb 26, 2009)

Sure dude, we don't want you to lower your grades. I have the same problem.

I don't want your story to lose it's quality, so take your time


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks!  I have the next update half written!


----------



## Gotas (Feb 27, 2009)

Already!? After what you said I thought it would take like a month.


----------



## hannah uchiha (Mar 2, 2009)

:sweat yeah right......


----------



## Gotas (Mar 3, 2009)

How long is it gonna take? Can you tell us?


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey! It's coming along, sorry..lol I'm trying to make it worth while since ive made ya'll wait...I'm hopiung to be done with it today.

I'm having to work on it during my free time at work, so it makes it harder, lol!

Good News I made a C on my lab test and a B on my lecture!


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not a great chapter but its all apart of development, i rushed it a tiny bit, hope it isn't to bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tsunade sat at her dark cherry wood desk.  Some papers sat neatly at her desk awaiting her to inspect them.  She scanned the first paper; it was a request for aid in the lightning country.  A merchant wanted security as he passed through and wanted Konoha’s help.  Tsunade consoled with herself.  In the top corner was a ranking line; Tsunade pulled her feathered tip pen from its dormant resting place in her top drawer.  In the line she wrote a well penned C.   She placed the piece of paper in a folder that was labeled, “Missions for Genin.”  She turned to the next paper when a knock came to her door.

“Come in” Tsunade said, slightly startled at the abrupt noise.  The door opened and in walked Sakura.  Her shoulder length pink hair flowed behind her headband.  She had a somewhat look of worry come on her face.  Tsunade looked with compassion.  She knew why Sakura looked like this, she had found out about Sasuke’s hospitalization, and she hadn’t heard any of the news since.

“Have you heard anything, Hokage-sama?”  Sakura asked, almost pleading.  The Hokage nodded her head.

“He is fine.  At last word, Team Uzumaki left Sunagakure two days ago.  So they should be well on their way to having this mission completed and coming home.   Tsunade thought Sakura would be somewhat relieved by the notion of the mission almost over, but instead Sakura’s eyes swelled in tears and she began to cry, hysterically.  Tsunade was taken back by this.  She quickly leapt from her seat and led Sakura to a chair and had her sit down.  She lightly rubbed her back.

“Don’t worry, he’ll be okay!”  Tsunade said in comfort.  Sakura continued crying.

“I…I..I just do…n’t want to… loose him.”  Sakura spurted between breaths.  She wiped her eyes, but continued to whimper.  Tsunade crouched in front of Sakura, she could feel her joints tighten from age; she cringed at the slight pain she felt.

“Sakur—” Tsunade began to speak but had to adjust her body weight. “Sakura, he will be fine.  He is one of the strongest Shinobi in Konoha, and he is with Kiba, Shino, and Naruto.  They will bring these creeps to justice and be home for dinner.”  Tsunade said smiling.  Sakura peered at Tsunade through tear filled eyes.  

She gave a weak smile to her.  She wasn’t naïve but Tsunade’s words did give her comfort.  Sasuke, Naruto, Shino and Kiba were some of the most skilled shinobis in the fire country.  Sakura had no real reason to worry, Sasuke wasn’t even in danger; he just always has to over do it when he defeats someone, always.  

_Sasuke-kun will wipe the floor with them_ she thought to herself wiping the last tear from her eye.


Team Uzumaki walked into the tiny sand town.  The streets were littered with merchants offering drinks and food and clothing.  The team walked behind Konkuro as he led them through the town.  Naruto had promised the team a day to regain their strength before they went into the mountains to find Shinratsu.  Minato laid on Akamaru’s back lazily.  Naruto looked at all the food, his stomach began to growl.  By the looks on the others faces they looked like they could use some food also.  Naruto began to scan the area for a sign of any _good_ food.  As he examined the road a sign caught his attention, “Hot and Ready, Ramen!”  Naruto’s eyes glazed over in joyful emotion.  Like a hooked fish he made a B line for the little café.  The others, seeing the sign, followed him directly.  

Naruto jumped into the first open seat and was immediately greeted by an older gentleman.

“Greetings, welcome to—” The old man stopped as he stared at Naruto’s forehead protector.  His narrow black eyes peered at Naruto.  He was balding and only had white hair surrounding his ears the draped around his head.  He wore a white button shirt, with a black vested apron around his body that smelled and looked as though he had cooked for an army.

“GET OUT!  You filthy leaf ninja!”  The old man cursed at Naruto, raising a ladle into the air.  Naruto was, at first, shocked, but soon after being called a _ filthy leaf ninja_, anger rose in him.

“Listen here old man; I don’t know who you think your calling filthy?  I will beat you across this God forsaken town!”  Naruto said standing from his seat with his arms stamped firmly on the marble counter.  

“I’m calling you and your filthy leaf friends, filthy.  You Leaf Ninja think you can go anywhere and everywhere and take as you want and do as you want.  YOU’RE FILTHY!!”  The old man raved as he thrashed the ladle at Naruto.  Naruto backed away and began to throw a punch at him when Konkuro intervened.

“Old Man, we are coming through under direct order of the Kazekage.”  Konkuro said grabbing the ladle from the man’s hand.  The old man was shocked Konkuro.  He kept his threatening visage for a moment or two longer, until it gave way to his softer more smiling side.

“Kazekage’s orders you say?  Well why didn’t you say so to begin with?”  The old man said smiling.

“What will it be for you today?”

Team Uzumaki fell on themselves in disbelief.  As they got up from the ground they grumbled about the old mans bi-polarism.  Minato was the first one to speak up.

“I want the Chicken WABAM Ramen!” Minato said giving the chef the biggest grin and thumbs up that he could muster.  The chef grinned, his aged cheeks pulled high, pushing his eyes closed till they were almost invisible behind.  In a whip and a flash the man pulled bowl out and poured some ramen into it and placed it in front of Minato.  He then spun a pair of chopsticks around his fingers in a flourishing sort of way, pushing the sticks into Minato’s face.

“WABAM!”  He yelled.  Minato smiled and grabbed the sticks and began eating the ramen.  The others ordered also, and with each one the old man showed his skills as a chef and an entertainer.  

The team began eating their food when Minato looked up questioningly.

“Why does the old man have such a bad opinion about the leaf ninja?”  He asked.  Konkuro looked at the young ninja and with a mouth full of ramen, he smiled.  He held a finger up, giving the notion that he would speak when he swallowed his food.

“Ah, well during the Great Ninja War, when Konoha and Suna where battling, it was well known that some look-a-like Konoha Ninja came in blundered and raped the woman and young girls.  These ninja’s were finally caught and when they were brought before the Kazekage it was revealed that they were Cloud Ninja who had stolen the leaf brand.  When Konoha found out they had been doing this they demanded that they be turned over to Konoha so that they could deal with them.  When the Kazekage refused Konoha became angry and sent in ANBU to capture the copy-cat ninjas.  When Sunagakure found out they became angry and insisted that the ninja were in fact Leaf and that they had only said they were really Cloud to protect Konoha—” Konkuro kept talking without taking a breath.  He paused for a moment when he saw the looks on everyone’s faces.  Naruto’s, Sasuke’s, Minato’s, Shino’s and Kiba’s mouth all hung open in awe at Konkuro’s speaking ability.  

“You…didn’t…even..take a breath.”  Minato gasped.  Konkuro turned a light shade of red.

“Well you asked!” Konkuro said, somewhat with an attitude.  The team began to laugh.

“No we weren’t making fun, just shocked that you can talk so much!”  Kiba blurted out.  The team roared in laughter.  This made Konkuro mad; he didn’t enjoy being laughed at.  And with a roar of anger he smashed his hand into the table.

“STOP LAUGHING AT ME AND LET ME FINISH THE STORY!” he yelled.  As if on cue the entire team stopped laughing a resumed a perfect focused on pose on Konkuro.  Konkuro was a bit taken back; he hadn’t expected them to listen to him so well.  A sense of pride began to rise in him.  

“That’s more like it.”  He said crossing his arms.  His wide nose flared and his purple inked cheeks rose into a big grin.  Naruto placed his hands over his mouth in an attempt not to laugh, but it was to no avail.  He blurted out in laughter once more.  The laughter began to spread through the café once more.  Konkuro, feeling beaten, lowered his head and resumed eating his ramen.


----------



## Gotas (Mar 4, 2009)

Great comeback  congratulations for your grades.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 5, 2009)

A teaser for the next update.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sweat poured from Choji’s forehead.  He had been in captivity for three years now. His body had become frail and almost non existent.  His dark colored beard hung from his soled face.  His droopy eyes looked around the room.  It was a dark infested dungeon.  Choji began fiddling with something in his hand. He would never beg someone as cruel and inhuman as Shinratsu for his own life.  He continued fiddling with the rock.  He heard the sound of heavy footsteps. He raised his scowled appearance to the door.

_Here we go…_


----------



## Gotas (Mar 5, 2009)

Poor Choji


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Update =)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sweat poured from Choji’s forehead.  He had been in captivity for three years now. His body had become frail and almost non existent.  His dark colored beard hung from his soled face.  His droopy eyes looked around the room.  It was a dark infested dungeon.  Choji was fiddling with something in his hand.  It was a small black rock with sharp jagged edges.  He focused what little chakra he had and the edges shown a bright blue that lit the room.  For the first time in a long time he could see every corner of his cell.  The bodies of Choji’s once cell mates littered the edges of the room.  He had become accustomed to the stench that the bodies gave.

Choji refused to end up like them.  They had become cowards in the last days of their life begging for their lives.  He would never beg someone as cruel and inhuman as Shinratsu for his own life.  No if he was ever to face him, he would use this rock to infect Shinratsu.  

He had tried to escape many times.  Every time the punishment became worse than before.  Finally his hopes for escape became dim; instead an idea of retribution arose.  The rocks surrounding his cave where a very special breed of gradient.  If it was entered into the blood stream it would cause death to anyone in a matter of moments.  That’s what happened to his cell mates.  Some of them desired life and others desired death.  Those that wanted to die took their own life with the stones, but the others were killed in service to one of Shinratsu’s “Unknown” techniques. 

Choji released his chakra and the stone stopped glowing.  Choji’s theory was with his growth chakra infused in this stone when he cut Shinratsu with it, the poison would grow as Choji and make Shinratsu die in a horrible pain and quickly without time for reaction.

Choji stood from the ground.  In the dim light given by the window he could see his half naked body, it had become lean from mal nutrition, and not the lean the Choji enjoyed.  Choji tried to stay up in his training as he could, but they only fed him twice a day, and for the past week or so it was only once a day, so his energy had become less, and he could feel himself dying.  

Choji hated this feeling.  He had been practicing a different form of his own jutsu.  If he could just perfect it, he could escape.  But after all his failed attempts his hope grew less and less.

He stretched his body to the left, then to the right.  He brought his hands together and in a flash his body doubled in size.  After a few seconds he released the jutsu.  He closed his fist and brought his pinkies together.  His body immediately shrunk.  And it kept shrinking, till he was only a foot or so tall.  He let out a small shriek.  In this form it caused a lot of pain in his body.  

Choji made another hand seal, collapsing his fist only holding out his thumbs in superior and inferior positions.  His body began growing.  The process was very painful to Choji, but this time he had improved.  Usually he only could shrink two or three feet. This time he was almost short enough to crawl through the bars.
He returned full size, and took a moment to catch his breath.  The jutsu caused his become weak and flimsy, and made them shrink and fold on top of themselves.  The process was painless for the first few moments but after a while it caused immense pain to Choji.  

He sat back on the ground and grabbed the stale bread and bit into it.  They had given him a rather big cup of water the day before, he had saved his lunch.  Today he would get to eat twice and then hopefully that would give him enough energy to try his jutsu out in an escape.  

Choji sat there drinking the water carefully, not to let any seep from the pockets of his mouth.  He drank the last drop and he lowered his head.  He could hear the sound of heavy footsteps nearing his cell.  He raised his scowled look to the door.

_Here we go…_

Two soldiers busted into the cell, both wielding double bladed battle axes.  Each side of the axe heads were lit with a shimmering blue aura.  Choji knew that with one swing of those axes the emitting chakra would expand the effects of the axe ten fold.  Choji once saw one soldier swing his axe once and kill 15 people lined in a row.  Choji peered at his captors.  They dropped a loaf of bread and a huge bottle of water.

“Shinratsu is feeling generous today, since this is your last meal.”  They laughed as they walked away.  Choji was a bit stunned by the action.  He picked up the loaf of bread, it was fresh.  This would load him up with energy.  A smile crept across his face.  

He began eating the bread.  Today would be the day.  He could feel his body shake in pleasure as the soft bread crept its way down his stomach.  After half way through the loaf he realized an amazing thing, apparently his stomach had shrunk, because he wasn’t hungry, he was actually full!  He still had more than a quarter of the bread left.  He drank some of the water and smiled.  He lay back, allowing his head to sit on his pillow, which was a pile of mud.  

The brazen statement by the guards didn’t worry him; they had been threatening to kill him for a week now.  And if the day came, he would be ready for them.  

After about an hour of sleep, Choji woke.  He felt better than he had in a very long time.  His body seemed to be fully awake and energized.  He brought his fist together only letting his pinkies touch and he closed his eyes.


Shinratsu eye’s glazed over, allowing the rainbow appearance completely over take him.  He stared his servants in the eyes; there were 5 of them lined up.  Some tried to look away, but the rainbow appearance was to much for them to resist and as they stared into Shinratsu’s eyes, each one brought their hands together and bit their thumbs.  Blood began to seep down their faces as the ripped the covering of their thumb off.  The blood began to pulse from the wounds.  Each servant then leaned down and with both thumbs drew a circle around them.  

Shinratsu took five kunai from his pouch and sliced himself slightly letting a dribble of blood fall on each kunai.  He then threw them, one landing in each circle.  The circles then erupted in a blue column of chakra.  The columns soared into the air and met at a single point.  The point began to grow into a sphere of condensed pure chakra.  The blue columns dimmed and the servants all fell to the ground lifeless.  

This technique not only stripped them of their chakra energy but also their life energy.  Shinratsu let out a somewhat maniacal laugh.  He raised a hand to the sphere, a tiny shimmering line expulsed from his fingers.  The lines wrapped around the sphere.  With a slight movement of his hand the sphere began to levitate higher into the ceiling, which began to disintegrate around the chakra. 

 The chakra pushed more into the ceiling until all you could see was the glow it emitted; the light shown into the cavern allowing the age of the cavern to be seen.  A few bats began to fly away as the light interrupted their sleep.  Shinratsu could hear the sound of the distancing wing beats.  He closed his eyes and allowed his jutsu to disperse.

A man walked into the room and immediately dropped to one knee with his head lowered.

“Lord Shinratsu, we have word the Leaf Ninja are two days from us.”  He said, his head slightly tilting up.  Shinratsu nodded.

“I know.  Take Kato and Musaki, and finish them.  They are not to reach the cavern.”  He said shrugging his cloak onto his back and placing his hood over his head.  The man nodded and began to walk away.

“Oh and Kenpaichi, don’t fail me like your brother, Konpaku.”  Shinrastu said forcefully as he disappeared around a corner.  Kenpaichi nodded his head. 

_ Don’t worry Lord Shinratsu, I will not fail, the Kyubbi and his friends will rue the day they stepped foot in the Shikja Mountains.  My impotent younger brother was weak and worthless; I’ll prove to you my worth._


----------



## Gotas (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice chapter


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Update =)

sorry it's taking me so long between updates 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Riki walked down the hall.  He had been given this circuit to guard by Shinratsu himself.  He was the strongest of the Upper Guards.  He was notorious for his “unethical” treatment of prisoners.  Riki was a tall broad man with a wide jaw bone.  He bore his battle axe close to his chest, clutching it in his death grip.  His leather gloves gave him the prime traction on the slick, powerful handle of the axe.

The smell of the dead bodies in the cells was almost overwhelming.  Some days were worse than others, and today was one of those days.  

He began walking to the cell of the only prisoner left.  Shinratsu had ordered them to feed him well and get his energy up then bring the prisoner to him.  Riki guessed it was so that Shinratsu could drain him as he did the others.  He turned the last corner to face the door leading to the cell door.  He fumbled with the keys for a moment, trying to find the right one.  He finally came to the long three pronged key.  He raised it to the lock and placed it inside.  The lock clicked and turned as it began the process of opening.

Riki pulled the small lever that sat beside the door that moved the last restraint on the door.  HE pulled the key out and opened the door.

“Come on, Shinratsu wants to see you!”  Riki said, his voice boomed and echoed in the silent room.  He turned and looked for a sign of the prisoner.  The stinch of the dead bodies erupted in his nose.  He stumbled back a few steps.  He turned quickly looking for the prisoner, but there was no sign.  

Suddenly Riki felt his kneecap shatter.  He fell to the ground.  His vision was a little blurred but it looked as though a small man was standing in front of him.  His eyes cleared and he could see the perfect figure of a foot tall, bearded man.  Riki shuttered and tried to roll away from him, but the little man jumped at Riki and punched him in the face.  The punch, although from a small man, felt as though a brick wall had smashed into his face.  It sent Riki flailing across the room.

Riki shook himself and stood from the ground.  He stared back and there stood a full grown man, the prisoner that he was supposed to escort to Shinratsu.

“You made a bad mistake for attacking me, ingrate.”  Riki took a step but his knee gave out.  The prisoner threw a hand into the air followed by the other and formed a seal in his hand.  Riki shuttered, he quickly picked his axe into the air and swung it at the prisoner.  The blade sliced through the air, the whistling sound of metal was met with emptiness as the blade swept and missed the prisoner, who had dodged.  

The figure jumped over Riki and began to descend on top of him; Riki tried to jump back but was still catching himself from the swing.  The prisoner closed his hands together.

“CHOU HARITE!” He yelled bringing his palms down on Riki.  His palms pushed into Riki’s head.  Riki could feel the force cave through his frontal bone.  The force shoved Riki’s head into his thoracic cavity.  The last thing Riki saw was the final beating of his dying heart.  

“And that’s how Choji handles business!”  Choji said wiping the dust from his shoulder.  He reached down and grabbed the axe.

“Konki Kasei!”  Choji said funneling chakra into the axe.  The axe tripled in sized.  He released it and the axe returned to normal.  Choji looked down and saw the body of Riki, well from the shoulders down, he looked to be the same size as Choji.  He quickly undressed him and put the clothes on his torso.  They were a little snug, but nothing noticeable.  

Choji walked from the prison cell and turned the first corner.  He crept around the next one; stealthily avoiding the other guards.  He felt his chakra increase enough and he closed his palms, allowing his pinkies to touch.  His body shrunk until he was only several inches tall.

He quickly ran through the corridors at unimaginable speed.  Shrinking allowed him to carry himself faster, since he was lighter, but his strength didn’t deplete.  He turned one more corner and he found himself in an open room.  He stopped for a moment to take in the site.  It looked as though there were several lights showing through an age warned cavern ceiling. 

Choji’s could feel the pain of the jutsu beginning to take its effect.  He could see a light coming from a distant tunnel, he ran towards it hoping it was the exit of this God forsaken hole in the wall.  He rounded the corner and saw the mouth of the cave.  He pressed his fingers together; the pain of the jutsu had become too much.  His body quickly expanded and he returned to its normal size.  

The sunlight blinded Choji as he exited the cave.  It had been three years since he had seen the light of day.  It took his eyes a few moments to adjust, he heard footsteps behind him.  He squinted his eyes to see a little better, the first thing he saw was a big tree that seemed to stretch to the sun.  He quickly jumped into its branches and leaves which gave him covering from the sun and from the oncoming enemy.

As his eyes adjusted more he didn’t have to squint.  He looked at the mouth of the cavern.  A medium height man appeared from the darkness.  A black and green robe draped around his body.  His hands where hidden beneath its folds.  The ninja’s face was young, and his hair was jet black and was wildly tuffed to the left and right.  Much like Kakashi-sensei, Choji thought to himself.  His eyes were black and his eyelids were black.  Two lines fell down on either side of his eyes and the fell to his jawbone.  Another ninja emerged from the cavern.

“Lord Shinratsu, Lord Shinratsu!”  

Choji’s eyes widened.  He hadn’t even recognized him; that was Shinratsu?  He had only seen him in the dim light of the cavern, so he looked much different than he thought.  Shinratsu turned to the man.

“What is it, Yui?  This better be good you’re interrupting my time alone.”  Shinratsu said coldly.  The man fell to a knee, and lowered his head.

“The prisoner, Choji, from Konoha has—” 

“Let me guess, he has escaped?”  Shinratsu interrupted.  The man raised his head.

“Ye. . .yes, he did!” he replied.  Shinratsu opened his hand and a thin string-like-line jumped from his hand and wrapped around Yui’s throat.  With a slight movement of his hand Yui was raised into the air in front of Shinratsu.  

Shinratsu’s eyes narrowed as he stared into his eyes.  The man squirmed and his feet struggled to reach the ground.  

“I already knew.  I planned on him escaping.  Don’t interrupt my time of peace to tell me things I know and planned on happening.  I want him to find his friends, and I want him to bring them to me.  I want to kill them myself, since none of my men seem competent enough to take on a couple of no-rank shinobi from the Leaf.  So I allowed him to be well fed to see if he could take down Riki; since he did he deserves his few moments of freedom.  He’ll run to the leaf ninja’s and tell them where I am, then they will call come and try to avenge their forsaken village.  And when they do. . .  I will destroy them.”  Shinratsu said, gritting his teeth at his last statement

Choji was shocked; _ Leaf Ninja?  Coming this way?  Who is coming?_

“They will be here soon and I can’t have dead weight like you holding me back.  So I mean this when I say…  This is nothing personal, it’s just business.”  Shinratsu said tightening his fist.  With a single punch his fist pushed through Yui’s entire body.  

Choji could feel anger rise in him.  He wanted to so bad jump down and kill Shinratsu, but he wasn’t so naïve to think he could defeat Shinratsu by himself.   He would need the others.  It may be a trap that Shinratsu was setting but Choji refused to let him reign any longer as a tyrant.  Choji looked back to Shinratsu, who just cleaned his hand off on the body.  

Shinratsu took some of the blood and drew a seal on the body’s forehead.  He closed his palm and both figures began to glow a bright blue color.  Choji watched as the dead body began to dissipate and turn into nothing.  When the glow subsided the only thing that was left was the clothes and skeletal system of Yui.  Shinratsu kicked the body to the side and walked back into the cavern.  When he had disappeared Choji jumped from the tree and hit the ground running. 

He wasn’t sure where he was going, but he knew he wanted to find his friends so he would just follow the beaten path and hopefully run into the reconnaissance team.  Choji was trying to imagine what it was going to be like to see his friends again after so long.  The thought made the turmoil and pain he had been through seem less.  A smile crept across his face.

_  Let’s do this!!_


----------



## Gotas (Mar 11, 2009)

You're free Choji! Go find your friends and get killed by Shinratsu (just kidding)


----------



## crealk (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome story. 
I really like your way of writing. 
You have a nice rhytm and flow and you should keep it up!
Looking forward to next chapter.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 19, 2009)

It's been One week since my last post...

here you go guys..

Enjoy.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato swatted at the mosquito that had tried to make its dinner his blood.  The mosquito jumped quicker than Minato could swat.  In a somewhat upset venture he formed a seal with his hand.  Chakra swirled around the air and began to bubble into a more liquid form.  He threw the water at the direction the mosquito had flown; he closed his hands and the water’s composition switched to and solidified.  Minato walked to the wall of ice and looked at the frozen mosquito. 

“Hmph, that’s what you get you annoying bug.”  Minato said crossing his arms and walking back towards the team.  Kiba and Shino watched the young ninja conquer the blood sucking foe.  Kiba snickered a bit but Shino didn’t find it as funny.

“Remind me to keep my bugs away from that phobic youngling.”  Shino said walking towards Naruto Sasuke and Konkuro, who was by the stream filling the canteens.  Kiba laughed and smacked Shino on his back.

“You better had, he’ll freeze their antennae’s off!”  Kiba joked as he walked away.  Minato walked to Kiba and Akamaru sluggishly.  He looked at the distancing Shino then back to Kiba.

“Did I make him mad by killing the mosquito?”  Minato asked immaturely.  Kiba looked at him and smiled.

“Nah, he is just partial to bugs, he understands that some bugs are bigger pests than others.  Don’t let it _bug_ you—” Kiba snickered.

“You get it?  Don’t let it bug you!  I kill myself!”  Kiba said walking towards the group.  Minato and Akamaru stood staring at him in somewhat confusion.  Minato leaned down to his k-9 friend.

“No offence, but he has a few screws loose.”  Minato said in Akamaru’s ear.  Akamaru looked up to Minato and nodded giving a slight bark of agreement.  The two began walking towards the group.  

Naruto stood up from the stream, screwing the lid tightly to the canteen.  He handed it to Kiba and Kiba passed it to Minato who placed it neatly into a strap along his belt.  Once everyone had their canteens Konkuro gathered them into a small huddle.

“We’re about a day away from the mountain…  If we move swiftly and don’t stop except for the emergencies we could make it there by nightfall today.  But I don’t think that would be—”  

“We’ll do it.”  Naruto interrupted standing up from the group.  Konkuro looked at him. 

“But will that be wise to do without eating and gathering our energy before we engage in a battle with him.”

Naruto lowered his head, contemplating their next move.  

“We’ll stop twice, once for food, once for rest.  I’ll let you decide when Konkuro.”  Naruto said, slightly gesturing his hand to Konkuro, who nodded in agreement.  The group stood and all nodded in agreement.  Konkuro jumped away, beginning the final journey to Shinratsu.

Naruto followed quickly behind, silent and somber.  Minato stood there for a moment studying most of the group as they began to disappear into the thick forest.

“What is it, Minato?”  came Sasuke’s voice as he appeared beside Minato.  Minato peered up to Sasuke; this came to somewhat of a shock to him.  Sasuke hadn’t said so much as hello since they had began their journey.  

“Well—I was trying to figure out why Naruto-sensei is being so distant?”  Minato asked starring at Sasuke.  

“Ah, well… Naruto has a big burden on him right now.  He has been given the single most important mission in Konoha history.  I guess you would have had to known Naruto before he became who we know today.  He used to be the kind of shinobi who attacked first and asked questions later.  He has since become a very precise shinobi that plans out almost every move.  A lot like what we know of about his father, the Fourth Hokage—”

“The fourth was Naruto’s father?  Konoha’s Yellow Flash!!”  Minato said, his eyes springing to life.  Sasuke laughed, well sorta.

“Yes, he was.”  Sasuke said with a slight grin on his face.  He peered up and saw that the group had left them.  

“We had better had off, their going to be to far ahead for us to catch up.”  Sasuke said.  Minato shook his head from side to side.

“Nah, I can find them no matter where they are.”  Minato said reaching into a bag that sat loosely on his side.  He pulled out a piece of black cloth and wrapped it around his head.  He sat for a moment in a meditating pose.  Sasuke could see his eyebrows raise behind the cloth.  

“What are you doing?”  He asked.

“I have an ability that as long as I block out all light I can see glimpses and pictures of everything and everyone around me.”

“Like the Bykugan?”  Sasuke asked, questioningly.  Minato shook his head.

“No, I can’t read Chakra signatures; I can only see glimpses of them.  My father could see clear as day anyone around him within a mile, and he could draw you a picture of them.  The downside to this is it age’s you while you use it.  It explodes my skin cells with chakra making them regenerate faster causing cell division to quicker not only in my skin cells but my muscle, bones and my glands.  Its effects are not as bad as when you’re young.  But once you reach my father’s age, using it once aged you 1 month, which doesn’t seem that long, but using it continually causing the process to increase.  My father was only 30, but he looked well into his early forties.”  Minato said explaining to Sasuke.

“Ya I understand all to well about sacrifices that come along with power.”  Sasuke said slightly touching his eye.  Minato nodded from behind the blindfold.  Sasuke could see the blue swirls that began to twist Minato’s skin.  The swirls were all so individual that it made Minato look as though his pigment and changed to a light grayish blue color.  Sasuke began watching the chakra drift from Minato’s body.  The chakra began to take shape into look-a-likes of Minato.  Each one took of running, at an incredible speed.  They would then run back and disappear back into Minato only to go out once more.

“They must be feeding him information when they come back.  They are so fast; it is hard for me to keep up.”  Sasuke said almost in a whisper.  Minato broke concentration and removed the head band, his eyes filled with fear.

“They are running into a trap!”  Minato said.  Sasuke’s eyes widened, the tomoe in them began swirling fiercely.


----------



## Gotas (Mar 20, 2009)

Best chapter ending so far *claps hands* congratulations


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Best chapter ending so far *claps hands* congratulations



Well thank you I am working on next cht right now.. I'm hoping to give you guys another update since I've been kinda slack lately!


----------



## Gotas (Mar 20, 2009)

We know it's not your fault. You can't afford to lower your grades because of a story.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Here ya go!  =)


*Spoiler*: __ 




“Here they come, Kenpaichi!”  Kato said switching his glance from the approaching team to Kenpaichi, who was sitting with his legs crossed and his hands arched before him.  

“I can see that!  No hush I am trying to focus.  I only have one shot at trapping them all.”  Kenpaichi said never changing his stance.  He began to then form different hands signs.
He stopped, his eyes ripping open with conviction.  

“Gansaku Daichi no Jutsu!”


Konkuro jumped from limb to limb, efficiently trying to maintain a steady rate of progression.  Naruto was quickly following him, and behind him were Shino, Kiba and Akamaru.  But where was Sasuke and Minato, Konkuro thought.  

“Naruto, where is the Uchiha and Minato?”  Konkuro asked.  Naruto, as if unknowingly, blinked a surprised look at Konkuro.  He quickly turned behind him to see if they were coming up, they weren’t.

“I…I don’t know.”  Naruto said slowing down, letting Kiba and Shino pass him for a moment.  

_If anything happened to Minato, I’d never forgive myself!_  Naruto thought t himself.  Naruto was trying to decide whether or not to turn around when he heard the explosion.  His eyes quickly became alert to the forest beginning to melt into the ground.  He looked and saw Konkuro, Kiba, Shino and Akamaru fall from the trees they were standing on.  Quickly he formed a seal with his hand.  

“Amimino no Jutsu!”  He said clapping his hands together.  An integrated chakra blast shot from Naruto; forming what looked like a giant web.  It connected itself from one tree to another.  The four shinobi each fell to it and bounced a bit.  

“You guys okay?”  Naruto asked jumping into web also.  They stood up and looked at Naruto.

“Ya, but—” Shino said looking down, “This floor is giving way, we have to get out of here.  Shino jumped into the air, followed by Kiba and Konkuro.  Naruto began to leap when out of the corner of his eye he saw a black blur.

“Sounon no jutsu!” came a deep voice.  Naruto looked and from the darkness of the forest jumped out a medium built brown headed ninja, covered in a dark brown outfit.  From his mouth echoed a sonic wave that hit the four retreating Ninja all at one time.  

Kiba, Shino, Konkuro and Akamaru all fell from the sky and hit the ground.  Naruto tried to catch them again but the sound through off his equilibrium.  He watched as the ground began to swallow up his comrades.  

“NO!”  Naruto screamed.  He made the trademark dual cross at his chest.

“Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!”  He yelled.  A line of clones, all holding on to one another leapt from the web and jumped into the retreating ground.  They grabbed on to the three shinobi, who began to use the clones as a ladder trying to reach back to Naruto.

“SOUNON NO JUTSU!” 

The sonic boom hit them again this time dispersing the clones.  Konkuro grabbed onto Shino and he span quickly.

“There’s no sense in us all dying!”  He said throwing Shino into the air.  As Shino rose into the air, he met eye level with the attacking ninja.

“My turn!”  He said forming a seal with his hand.

“Baggu Engo No Jutsu!”  Shino yelled.  Bugs began to swirl from Shino’s body.  As Shino began to fall back to the earth the bugs began to cover his body.  Soon they covered everything except his eyes.    The attacking ninja stared at Shino, he too began falling.  Shino reached out and grabbed him by his throat.  The two stopped in mid air.

“You have to love my bugs!”  Shino said, his voice sounding deeper and more parasitic.  The ninja smiled and formed a seal.

“SOUNO—”  he cried.

“Nu uh uh!!”  Shino yelled shoving his other hand down his throat.

“BAGGU ENGO NO JUTSU!”  He yelled again this time, all the bugs left Shino and began going internally into the other ninja.  When the final bug left Shino he fell to a new landing that Naruto had made.  He closed his hands and smiled.  The ninja’s body exploded in the air, sending parts everywhere.  Shino’s bugs began then to fly back and roosted under his garments. 

Naruto looked down and saw only the head of Kiba, Akamaru and Konkuro left.  

“You guys okay?”  Naruto asked.

“Ya, the ground has stopped moving, so we just have to find a way out of this!”  Konkuro replied!  They begin to hear a somewhat sinister laugh from the woods.  Three Ninja appeared in front of the heads of Akamaru, Kiba and Konkuro and three more shushinned in front of Shino and Naruto.  The three that stood in front of Konkuro and the others were all dressed in seemingly normal ninja wear, all with there faces covered.  The other three how ever dressed differently.  The one in the middle had shoulder length white hair pulled back in a pony tail.  His sky blue eyes were surrounded by a dark blue circle.  He grinned at Naruto and reached behind his back where two longswords sat sheathed.  Naruto turned to the other two and examined them.  One was an average sized bald man but had bushy black eyebrows which partially covered a scar that crept across his brow, he stood aggressively with two kunai in his hand, and a row of them tucked around his belt area.  The last one was the leader, Naruto guessed.  His tufted purple hair sat neatly on a narrow but powerfully formed face.  His silver eyes pierced into Naruto.  He had no weapons that Naruto could see, only a tan vest over a black shirt and black pants.


 “Kyubbi if you come with me right now, I’ll spare your friends!”  The purple haired one said, threatening Naruto.  Naruto slightly relaxed his shoulders.

“Why is everyone so interested in this stupid fox?  If you knew how much trouble this dead gum thing was, you wouldn’t even bother with it!  Who are you anyways; The Three Stooges?”  Naruto said curtly.   The white haired one unsheathed his sword quickly slashing it at Naruto.  Naruto quickly removed a kunai and blocked the attack.  He slid the kunai down the blade and before the white haired one could respond Naruto punched him in the face sending him flying backwards.  Naruto replaced the kunai and smiled.  The man with the purple hair broke a smile and began to laugh. 

“Stooges, that’s a good one.  This is Kato.  The one you just sent soaring over the edge is Musaki, and I am Kenpaichi, you knew my brother Konpaku.”  He said, slightly raising an eyebrow in challenge to Naruto.  Naruto simply shrugged.

“Wow, the cocky attitude and horrible taste in outfits, should have known!”  Naruto said in a wise crack.  Kenpaichi didn’t let the comment bother him he just smiled.  

“Kyubbi come with us; or I will kill your friends in the ground, and I will squish every bug that belongs to your friend.”  Kenpaichi said holding his hand out in front of him closing it into a fist.  Shino stepped backwards and held a defensive stance.  Naruto lowered his head; anger boiling inside of him.  

“Oh, the Kyubbi is getting angry?”  Kenpaichi taunted.  He looked to the three standing in front of Kiba, Akamaru and Konkuro.  The three ninja began kicking them in the faces.  

“AHHH!”  They began to scream.  Akamaru got angry and bit the one’s foot that was kicking him, severing the tendons in his foot.  The ninja fell backwards yelling in pain.

“STOP IT!”  Naruto yelled.  Kenpaichi motioned for them to stop.  Naruto raised his head; his once blue eyes were now a bold red.  

“You want the Kyubbi, you got him!”  Naruto yelled in fury, the red bubbly chakra exploded from Naruto.  Two tails formed behind Naruto.  Naruto held his hand out; chakra exploded from it and consumed the three ninja that were in front of his teammates.   They floated into the air and then Naruto muttered something and the red chakra turned black for a second, and then disappeared along with the bodies of the ninjas.  Kenpaichi’s eyes widened.  Naruto stared at him.

“Now do you see your error?”  Naruto said through clenched teeth.  Kenpaichi regain his composure and looked at Naruto.  

“I guess we will find out!”


----------



## Gotas (Mar 20, 2009)

Another dead brother... Where the hell are Sasuke and Minato? 

I noticed that you keep calling Konkuro to Kankuro.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update...not long but hey its an update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto ducked under Kenpaichi’s kick, grabbing his other leg and throwing him towards Kato.  Kenpaichi swung his body around making a hand sign; he immediately stopped in mid air.  Naruto raised an eyebrow.  Kenpaichi cupped his hands together and thrusted them outward.  Naruto was thrown backward by the force.  Naruto hit the ground hard about thirty feet from Kenpaichi, Shino and Kato.  Naruto rose up on an elbow.  He looked into the sky and Kenpaichi was descending slowly from the sky.  He landed with nothing more and a light tap.  Naruto stood from the ground and smiled. 

“I should have seen that coming.”  Naruto said whipping some dirt from his chin.   Kenpaichi smiled and held a hand out to Naruto.

“Come with me and this can be ended peacefully and I’ll spare your friends.  Naruto looked him.

“You hold very empty threats.”  Naruto said walking towards Kenpaichi.  Kenpaichi closed his fist, aggressively.  The ground under Naruto crumbled into a crater.  Naruto felt it began to crumble and jumped into the air forming a dual cross at his chest.

“Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!”  He yelled as clones began appearing all around Naruto.  The all began to yell in unison.  The sound shook Kenpaichi.  He brought his elbows to his side and began to focus.   He through his hands in the air and a force of air pushed outward from his body blowing all the clones to the ground.  When the smoke cleared Naruto stood strong, three tails swaying in the air and a spiraling ball of chakra spinning outward from his hand that was above his head.

“Fūton: Rasenshuriken”  Naruto yelled throwing the jutsu at the unbeknownst Kenpaichi.  Kenpaichi quickly brought his hands to his chest.  The impact sent a cloud of dirt and leaves into the air.  Naruto stood their and dispersed his fox chakra.

“I told you it was a mistake.”  Naruto said, turning from the dust and walking towards the others.  He stopped, curiosity crept up.  The screeching sound of the attack hadn’t stopped yet.  He turned to see the dust clearing and standing was Kenpaichi, both arms outstretched and fighting against what seemed like an invisible wall.  Kenpaichi’s temple pulsed with strain, his teeth gritted in pain.  He moved one hand underneath the attack.  After a few moments the attack went soaring into the air.  Kenpaichi sighed in relief, sweat poured from his brow.  He then stood up and looked at Naruto.

“Is that all you got Kyuubi?”  He said taunting. Once more, Naruto’s eyes flickered from blue to red.



Shino ducked a punch that was thrown by Kato.  Musaki brought his blade around to hit his back, but Shino evaded it also.  Kato spun around and tripped Shino and as he began falling Kato brought a closed fist into Shino’s abdomen.  Saliva and blood spurted from Shino’s mouth.  He laid on the ground now, the fight had taken them from the platform, and Shino had done his best.  His body was weak and he knew this was it.

“So..sorry…guys.”  He said.  Kiba and Akamaru let out an angry cry.

“NO, YOU COWARDS!” Konkuro yelled.  Musaki turned to them and smiled.

“Hush your turn is next.”  He said, raising a blade into the air and began to bring it down on top of Shino.  

A blur rushed in front of the blade and kicked the blade out of Muskai’s hand.  Musaki looked down to see short blonde haired boy standing in front of him, a leaf headband wrapped around his tuffed blonde hair.  

“Don’t hurt my friends!”  Minato said, closing his fists and holding them up in defense.  Kato lifted his foot to kick the boy when Sasuke appeared and grabbed his foot with his right hand, unsheathing his hidden sword with his left.  He spun around bring the blade towards Kato’s grounded limb.  Kato in reflex pushed himself into the air, releasing the grip Sasuke had on him.  He formed a seal with his hand and raised his hand into the air.

“Doragontsume no Jutsu!”  Kato yelled, his hand transformed into a massive claw.  He swung in into the grown towards Sasuke, who jumped narrowly out of the way.

Minato jumped towards Musaki bringing his fist towards Musaki’s stomach.  Musaki jumped backward, slashing his other sword toward Minato, who easily dodged it.  Minato pulled Kunai out and jumped close to Musaki.  He began to lash out a vigorous assault of kicks and punches, blocking each of Musaki’s sword swipes with his Kunai.  After a moment Musaki jumped back getting out of his assault.  

“You’re trained well for a youngster.”  He said somewhat out of breath.  He examined Minato who didn’t even seem to of broken a sweat.

“I was trained well!”  Minato said forming a seal with his hand.

“Aisu Rouya no Jutsu!”  Minato yelled.  The precipitation in the air began swirling around Musaki.  Musaki’s eyes widened.  He tried to jump but when he did, nothing happened.  He looked down; surrounding his feet was a mount of ice crawling up his legs.  He could feel the cold draining the feeling from his legs as it began to crawl up his body.

“NO!!!”  He screamed.  He tried to punch the ice, but when his fist touched the ice, it stuck.  The ice then began to form at the tips of his fingers crawling down to his torso.  His skin pigment began to change to a dark blue as the ice drained any and all heat from his body.  After moments of struggling the ice completely engulfed his body, and he stood in an icy prison, dead.

Minato released his hands and turned to his comrades that lay in the ground.  Shino had already begun trying to pull them out, but he was still weak from his battle with the two ninja.  He quickly ran to their side to aid them.


Kato through a shuriken at Sasuke, in hopes to deter his concentration; Sasuke dodged it without ever taking an eye from Kato.  His tomoe had connected to form a six sided star.  He looked at Kato and with an abrupt calling yelled.

“Katon: Amaterasu no Jutsu”  

He brought his hands to his mouth, and from his entire body exploded a black flame.  The black flame rested like a well trained animal in Sasuke’s hand.  It moved and swirled around his body in protection, daring something to attack its master.  Sasuke pivoted his foot and brought his hands up into a four finger palmed expression.  He swayed his hands around and thrusting them outward from his body.  The black flame raced from his hands and rushed towards Kato, who formed a few seals with his hand.

“Earth Release:  Dragon Wing Shield.”  He yelled bring his arms into a cross.  Two thick earth structures jumped from the ground and covered Kato.   Sasuke made a few signs and the fire retreated back to him, chasing along his body.  

The structures fell back into the ground and Kato stood their dusting himself.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 25, 2009)

UPDATE!

*Spoiler*: __ 




“Nice jutsu.”  Sasuke said, smirking at Kato.  

“Don’t patronize me, ingrate!”  Kato screamed, “I have more power than you can imagine!”

Kato pointed his index fingers together, lacing his middle and ring fingers together, bringing his pinky fingers together at the knuckles.

“Earth Style:  Dragon Covering Jutsu!”  He yelled.  The earth around him erupted.  Pieces of rock and earth began connecting to his body.  Sasuke watched as his form began to change.  The chakra infused earth molded together with Kato’s body.  It covered his entire body up to and behind his head, leaving only his Eyes nose and mouth left.  Kato’s eyes flared a bright red, and his nostrils widened.  He smiled at Sasuke and a small flame crept from his mouth.

“Now mock me you leaf garbage!”  Kato said, his voice sounding like a hiss.  Sasuke kept his eyes on Kato and smiled.  Two rocks looking wings forged from his back and a long rocky tail came around his body.  His body was doubled in girth and his hands were covered in rock, forming what looked like two massive dragon claws.

“You’re pathetic!”  Sasuke said pulling out a hidden short katana.  The black flame around Sasuke crawled down the blade of the katana engulfing it in a wide flame.  Sasuke’s held two fingers up on his right hand and began concentrating.  A spark ignited from his fingertips, he reached over and touched the base of his blade.  The spark ignited the b lade in electricity.  The black flame was now a dark blue that emitted an even brighter blue aura.  

“Your ‘dragon suit’ will never hold up to the power of my Hidenkou blade.”  Sasuke said raising his blade into the air.  With a quick movement he disappeared from where he was standing in a mad dash towards Kato.

Kato stood his ground and smiled at Sasuke.  As he grew closer Sasuke thrusted his sword towards Kato.   Kato pivoted his foot and with his other knee knocked Sasuke’s hand into the air, he then grabbed Sasuke by the torso and head butted him.  Sasuke stumbled back for a moment.  Kato threw a giant punch at Sasuke, hitting him directly in the chest.  Sasuke flew backwards from the impact.  Kato flew into the air.  He stretched his arms out to his side.  He began to grunt.  A green sphere began to take form at the mid point of his body.  The sphere was small, compacting itself with energy.  Kato continued to groan from the stress using this attack put on his body. 

Sasuke stood from the ground, finally gaining his composure.  He looked to the sky and saw the green sphere.

_Hmmm… this guy means business.  Guess it’s time to pull out the stops. _

A black tear began to fall from and encircled his cheeks, forming the three tomoe sharrigan symbol on his face.  The encircled tomoe changed to a bright red color.  The whites in Sasuke’s eyes faded to black and his pupil’s turned red while the six sided tomoe in his eyes faded to white.

Kato growled in the air, the green sphere now expanded to the size of a large boulder hovering in front of him.  

Sasuke used a fluent motion with his hands, summoning his inner chakra o express itself outward.  The black clay like substance poured from his being, only about a handful.  The substance collapsed in his hand.  Sasuke began molding the chakra in his hands.

Kato raised his hands in the air and the forced them outwards.  The green sphere began to rocket towards Sasuke.

“Konkiharetsu no Jutsu!”  Kato yelled, as the glow of the attack shown on his face. 

Sasuke stood calm as the jutsu neared him.  He leaned backwards, his white tomoe eyes staring at the attack.  He could see its power and where it was coming, but he could also see it’s weak point.

“Ah, there it is…  KURO TENKAN!”  Sasuke yelled through the jello like chakra substance at Kato’s jutsu!  Sasuke’s attack smashed into Kato’s and seemed to disappear leaving only a black stain in the green surface.  The attack continued its onslaught towards Sasuke.  Sasuke formed a few symbols with his hands.  He collapsed his palms together.  As if on cue, the green sphere began to slow down.  The black stain that was small in comparison began to grow, covering one side of the sphere.

Kato’s eyes widened in fear as he saw the green glow fade to black.  

“WHAT IS THIS?  WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?”  Kato yelled in anger.

“I’ve won.  That’s what.”  Sasuke said smiling.  His eyes returning to normal, along with his skin pigment.  The black sphere now changed direction and flew towards Kato.  Kato grabbed it trying to stop it with his hands, but the huge sphere was to powerful.  Kato’s exterior armor began to break off as the attack began to melt away his being.  In a loud roar, the attack exploded taking Kato with it.  

Debris fell from the sky as Sasuke turned to Naruto who was standing face to face with Kenpaichi, both staring each other down.


----------



## Gotas (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry for taking too long to post. Great chapters


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 27, 2009)

here's an update

I didn't proof read before hand so there might be errors

you'll just have to forgive me =)


*Spoiler*: __ 




“Come on, Kyubbi, lose yourself to the beast!”  Kenpaichi said landing a punch into Naruto’s stomach.  Blood spurted from Naruto’s mouth. He then grabbed Naruto by the feet throwing him into the air only to return him to the ground in a fluent motion.  He stepped back and pulled his leg back, gaining momentum to kick Naruto.  He sent his foot forward.

Naruto rolled to his side and brought his arms into a cross, blocking the kick.  The force caused him to roll back a bit.  Naruto used this momentum to jump himself back to his feet.  Using the back of his hand he wiped the blood from his lip.

He formed a dual cross at his chest.

“I’m getting tired of having to fight through hoops to get to Shinratsu.”  Naruto said, lowering his eyes.

“If you leave now, I’ll let you live.  My goal is to kill Shinratsu!”  He said holding his fingers to his chest.

“HA! You kill Shinratsu?  You’re having a hard enough time with me, and Shinratsu is far beyond me; far beyond anyone in the Ninja world!”  Kenpaichi said in a howl.

“Don’t worry your death will be quick and then we will finish Konoha off!  Ha I can’t wait to see your friends beg for mercy as I kill them!  And when they look up at me and ask for saving, I will answer… NO!”  Kenpaichi said in a roar of laughter.

Naruto shook his head.

“Then you leave me no choice!  KAGE BUNSHIN NO JUTSU!”  Naruto yelled.  A gush of wind sent the tail of his cloak swaying backwards as a clone appeared beside him.  The clone immediately began shifting its hands around Naruto’s.  A small ball formed in his hand, the edges immediaty began spreading.  And quicker than usual a small Rasenshuriken laid in his hand, spinning.  

The clone continued to work his hands around the shuriken sphere.  The more he moved his hands the sphere began to become oblong, finally breaking into two spheres in the one shuriken.  The ball continued to oblong itself till there was three spheres circled by one shuriken shaped outline.  The clone dispersed. 

“Tri Rasenshuriken Bakuha!”  Naruto yelled thrusting his hand forward.   The tri spheres launched towards Kenpaichi.  Kenpaichi jumped to the side.  Naruto motioned his hands a bit and the jutsu turned towards him.  Kenpaichi was taken by surprised and brought his hands up in defense.  He tried repelling the attack and he did a little bit, but the attack exploded, catching him somewhat in the blast.

The dust and debris cleared and Kenpaichi stood to his feet, his arms bleeding and his body bruised.  His clothes had been all but ripped from his body and his hair scorched in ash.   He looked at Naruto who was staring at him with a smile.

Naruto closed his eyes as a gentle breeze swept across his face.  He opened and looked at Kenpaichi.

“You and your brother are no different.  You both desire to see destruction and mayhem.  You feed on the pain of others and you draw on their fears.  You don’t care if they are men or woman, boys or girls; you kill them and feed on their despair.  You’re despicable and I will no longer allow you to hurt people.  As the future Hokage of Konohagakure I will put a stop to you right now; effortlessly.”  Naruto said placing a hand behind his back.

Naruto’s words were a stab to Kenpaichi’s ego.  How dare this weak idiot vessel talk to him this way!  The anger he was feeling was unbearable.  He began to slowly rise from the ground, hovering from the ground.

“You dare talk to me that way!”  Kenpaichi said clinching his fist; blood trickled from his arm to the ground.  He continued to raise himself into the air.  He punched his fist together and then continued by making multiple hand signs.  

Naruto watched in a small form of amazement.  He had never seen a ninja fly before without the aid of winged jutsu’s or gimmicks. 

_He must have completely mastered his Kekkei Genkei.  Hmm… I’m glad he isn’t the one Sasuke had to face in Sunagakure._

Naruto formed a dual fingered cross at his chest.

“Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!”  

Six clones appeared around Naruto.  

Kenpaichi intertwined his pinkies, ring fingers and middle fingers and touched his right index finger to his left thumb.

“Butai Houmon: Mejakaze Toukai no Jutsu.”  Kenpaichi yelled.  The sky began to turn a dark gray as a funnel cloud began falling to the ground.  The funnel fell directly over Kenpaichi and as it did his body emitted a bright red glow.  The funnel cloud cut itself from the sky and began to form just around Kenpaichi.  He continued to form more hand signs, with each one the velocity of the twister grew more.   It began rotating so fast it looked similar to a drill bit.  The twister drifted to his legs and feet, covering them in the vortex.

“We will see who will stop who, Kyubbi!”  

Naruto held out both of his hands as two clones on either side each one gathering the amount of chakra and forming them into attacks.  The other two clones had gone a ways away from Naruto and began to gather natural energy.  His eyes had already widened and his pupils took a horizontal shape with golden pupils, as his eyelid pigment changed to a dark red. 

Two giant Rasengans formed in his hands.  

Kenpaichi grabbed his hands together.  His body leaned a bit and then without notice he launched towards Naruto.  Naruto braced his legs waiting for the impact.  As soon as Kenpaichi was close enough Naruto threw out his left hand.  Kenpaichi and his attack where stopped by the rasengan.

“YOU WON’T BE ABLE TO STOP ME!  YOUR PUNEY JUTSU CAN’T HOLD MY BACK MY ATTACK!”

Naruto smiled as his muscles strained to keep him back.  The force of Kenpaichi’s attack drilled into the rasengan.  Naruto watched for a moment, everything was going to plan.

The chakra in the rasengan began to become unstable; Naruto could feel it begin to weakening.  He turned to his clone.

“Hurry NOW!”

The clone rushed to his side and began manipulating his hand around the rasengan.   The chakra destabilized, and then the blue sphere began to rotate.  

“That’s it!”  Naruto said.  Kenpaichi stared at the rasengan; it started rotating the opposite way of his jutsu.  The middle of the rasengan began to bulge out, taking the shape of a small shuriken.  The sphere began to rotate faster and faster.

After a few moments it was rotating as fast as Kenpaichi’s jutsu.  Kenpaichi’s eye’s widened in fear.

“NO!”  He said, “It can’t be!”  The once fierce cyclone that enclosed his lower half began to slow down, each rotation allowing more visibility through it.  

Naruto lifted his right hand into the air, still holding a giant Rasengan.  

“ODAMA RASENGAN!”  Naruto yelled, smashing the giant sphere into Kenpaichi’s chest.  The rasengan sent Kenpaichi flying backwards across the ground.  Naruto spun around holding the giant Rasenshuriken in his hand.

“Futon:  ODAMA RASENSHURIKEN!”  Naruto yelled throwing the attack after Kenpaichi.  The two attacks collided, both compacting together and exploding as Kenpaichi yelled in pain.  

Naruto dispersed all of his clones, and allowed the natural energy to dissipate.  His form returned to normal, and fatigue set in on Naruto.  

“Gash, I’m so tired of fighting these stupid henchmen.”  Naruto said, stumbling back to the group.   

The other’s all stood in a group drinking some water and settling their adrenaline.  Naruto flopped on the ground resting his back against a tree.  Sweat poured from his temple’s as he slowed his breathing.  

“You okay Naruto?”  Minato asked.  Naruto smiled.

“Ya… I’m fine just used a bit of energy using my Odama Rasenshuriken.”  Naruto replied stretching his legs out.

“We’ll rest here, Konkuro?”  Naruto asked.  Konkuro nodded.

“Ya, that sounds good.”  Konkuro said.

“Good, let’s rest.”


----------



## Gotas (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool chapter  KISHY, YOU BETTER THINK ABOUT OODAMA RASENSHURIKEN, YOU HEAR ME?


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 29, 2009)

lol i feel like I only got one reader! lol

awe well!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice update.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 29, 2009)

Great work cant wait to read more


----------



## Gotas (Mar 29, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> lol i feel like I only got one reader! lol
> 
> awe well!



A GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Gotas said:


> A GOOD ONE!!!



A fantastic one!

And thanks guys, lol.

I wasn't fishing for comments, but i guess it seemd that way.

I was just kinda curious if I had went off track with the story and that's why no one was commenting!  I don't wanna become one of the writers who say "new update after 5 new comments" or something like that.  Cause I like writing and I like this story, it has a few wholes in it, mostly because of my lack of being able to proof it before i upload it!

But again, thanks guys!


----------



## Gotas (Mar 30, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> A fantastic one!




I...I think I'm gonna cry...I feel honored...Thank you...Really!


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Update


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kiba stood from the barren ground and stretched.  Akamaru stretched his paws out and yawned, his massive jaws opening revealing a straight line of k-9 teeth.  Naruto and the others stood up also, all stretching their muscles from the rest they had taken.  The team secured their canteens and packs.  

“Let’s stay together this time, no stragglers and no one getting ahead.  We can’t afford to fall into another trap like that.  We should be nearing Shinratsu; so we need to be on our guard, I’m sure the closer we get the more guards and traps he’ll have set up.”  Naruto said looking at his team.  A certain weight of responsibility fell on Naruto’s shoulders.  He looked into their eyes, they looked to him for leadership, him, the number one hyper-active knuckle head ninja.  The moment became surreal to him; Sasuke, Kiba, Shino, Konkuro and Minato all looking to him for the answer.  For a moment Naruto felt the weight of what being the Hokage would be to him.  

He stood straight up and breathed deeply.  The feeling was horrible, nauseating, overwhelming, uncomfortable and down right almost unbearable, but someone had to do it. Naruto then decided that he could and would do this and return as the leader of the team that avenged Konoha.  The team stood behind Naruto as Konkuro took a small step in front to lead to the location.

The team left all staying in sync, this time, and in uniform.  Konkuro led the group keeping a better eye out on the environment.  Naruto continued to scan the area looking for a sign of any mischief.  

The team had been traveling for a few hours when Konkuro motioned for cover.  The team dispersed and immediately took shelter in the branches and leaves.  Naruto formed a seal and a silk line of invisible chakra spread out across from the top of the trees to the ground.  

Out of the darkness of the forest came a dark shadow, silently running from tree to tree.  As it neared the team they held their breath, waiting.  The figure jumped onto the road and took off in a sprint.  Naruto watched as the shadowed figure tripped the first chakra line.  In a blur of reflex chakra strings strapped around the shadowed binding his fingers tightly to his body and bound his legs together.  The figure fell to the ground and lay struggling to free himself.  

The team looked to Naruto who signaled for everyone to stay hidden as he lept from the tree.  He landed swiftly next to the figure.  Dark hair shrouded the man’s face from being seen.  Naruto leaned down, but the man growled at him.

“Get away from me!”  His deep voice boomed, seemingly terrifying.

“I’ll shred you with my bear hands!”  He yelled again.  Naruto furrowed his brow.

“You’re in no place to make any threats.”    The bound figure seemed to stop struggling when he heard Naruto speak.

“There that’s more like it!”  Naruto said.  

“Na… Naruto?”  the shaggy hair figure spoke, this time his voice soft and less threatening.  Naruto was thrown off for a minute.

“How do you know my name?”  Naruto said curiously.  He leaned down to get a better look at the man.

“Choji?”  Naruto said as he moved some of the hair out of the way to look at his face.  Behind the matted hair and shaggy beard Naruto could see the eyes of someone who had been imprisoned for years.  Blood wounds seeped all around this mans face.  He smelled as though he hadn’t been bathed in weeks, if not months.  Dirt was crusted on his forehead and mold had began to form around his eyelashes.  But beyond all the abnormalities Naruto saw through the eyes and saw his friend.

“It’s Choji!”  Naruto yelled.  Immediately he was surrounded by the rest of the team.  Naruto released the chakra lines, allowing Choji to be freed.  He rolled over and his hair fell from his face and they all were able to see the torment he had endured.  Sasuke Kiba and Shino picked up their fallen friend and began dusting him off.  

Choji’s eyes light up as he saw all his teammates.

“Sasuke, Kiba, Shino!”  Choji said, somewhat disoriented.  

The group sat down and began to talk, asking Choji what had happened, what he had been through and Choji shared the entire gruesome story to them, and then how he had escaped.  After a while of talking; Naruto explained the mission and what had happened to Konoha.   Choji lowered his head.

“I feel like it’s my fault.  Some idiot went masquerading as me and gained all of our information and used it against us!”  Choji said, slamming his fist into his leg in anger.  Minato patted him on the back.

“Hey Choji, don’t worry about it!  You had no way of knowing, he could have chosen anyone and tricked them the way he did you!  Plus, that’s the past now and there is no point in dwelling on what happened but on what is going to happen.  We are going to defeat Shinratsu!”  Minato said trying to encourage him.  Choji smiled and looked at the boy then to Naruto.

“So did you have a kid or something, because this kid reminds me of a younger you!”  Choji said cracking a smile.  Naruto was thrown back by the comment.  He raised his hands to his chest swinging them back and forth.

“No no no!  No kids here, just good ole Naruto!”  He said giving his foxish smile.  The group began to laugh.  Naruto covered his nose a bit after smelling Choji again.

“Choji no offense but you don’t smell the greatest.”  Naruto said as nice as he could.  Choji lifted his arm and jerked his head back crinkling his nose.

“You’re right, that isn’t the most pleasant of smells.”  He said smiling, “I’d love to bath but there isn’t a river around here for miles!”  

Naruto sat for a moment, thinking.

“Ok this is what needs to happen.  I need someone to volunteer to take Choji back to Konoha.”  Naruto said.  

“Back to Konoha?  No sir, if you are going after Shinratsu, I’m coming with you!”  Choji said standing to his feet and shaking his hand with force.  Naruto smiled.

“I love your enthusiasm, Choji, but you’ve been through quite an ordeal and I would feel comfortable if you were taken back to Konoha.  But first I want you to stop at Sunagakure and team back up with Shikamaru, Konohamaru and Ino and ya’ll head back from their together!”  Naruto said.  Shino stepped up to Naruto.

“I will take him back.”  Shino said placing an arm on Choji’s shoulder.

“Thanks Shino!”  Naruto said giving him a thumb up, “When you guys come to that stream let Choji use this to clean himself with.”  He continued saying throwing a small wrapped package of soap.  Choji took the package of soap and smelled it.

“AHHHH, YUM, CHICKEN SPICE RAMEN SCENT!  Naruto you always come through!”  Choji said, his eyes filling with love!  Naruto and the others laughed.

After a little more talking Choji revealed to them the path that he took coming through the forest.

“It’s a shorter way and it comes up right at the entrance; you’ll be there by morning.  He is covered with guards and ninja, none extremely dangerous as long as you avoid their axes.  His strongest one’s you have defeated.  But there are a lot that will lay their lives down for him.  He’s a king to them.  And some of his abilities are earth shattering.”  Choji said, remembering back to some of his cell mates who had been personally killed by Shinratsu’s jutsus. 

“He can make you unable to move by just looking at you, and he has the ability to transport any effect to another person.  Whether physical injury or chakras drain; he can use someone as a literal shield to him.”

Naruto was a bit taken back by the explanation.  They hadn’t really known about a lot of his abilities, and this was bit beyond anything he could have imagined.  The fox was always an ace in the whole, but since Naruto had mastered up to 5 tails he wasn’t to worried.  Plus he had one more thing up his sleeve.

Moments later the team was saying goodbye to Choji and Shino.  Shino and Choji wished the team luck and watched as they disappeared into the depth of the forest.  Choji lowered his head and Shino looked at him.

“What’s wrong Choji?”  He asked sincerely.

“I just hope they can pull it off.  I couldn’t do justice to the power Shinratsu possessed; it’s nothing like they’ve faced before.”



Night came and Team Uzumaki slept without a fire that night; each person dedicating an hour to being the watch-out.  Naruto was the first one and he took a double shift, so the others could start to rest.  Sitting there he began to think to himself.  Doubt began to form in his mind as an uneasy feeling of inadequacy formed in the pit of his stomach.  

He had become one of the most recognized shinobi in the fire country.  But this was a whole new trial to accomplish.  He went through his repertoire of knowledge and jutsus.  

_Odama Rasengan.  Futon Tri-Rasengan Bakuha; Futon Rasenshuriken Bakuha; Rasengan Bakuha.  Are any of these strong enough to kill him?  I still have Senshuken Rasenshuriken; but that is a last ditch effort; it’ll drain me for a while and I only get one chance with---_

“Naruto!”  Kiba said knocking Naruto out of his day dream state.

“ Huh?  What?” Naruto fumbled over his words.

“It’s my turn.”  Kiba replied pointing to the seat Naruto had been sitting on for two hours already.

“Oh, right” He said to Kiba as he relinquished the seat to him and laid his head on a small square pillow.  After a few minutes of fighting sleep Naruto dozed off.


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 1, 2009)

cont.


*Spoiler*: __ 




A shuffle behind a bush alerted Akamaru and Kiba to attention.  They went to examine to examine the noise carefully.

“You smell anyone Akamaru?”  Kiba asked.  Akamaru responded with a variety of whimpers and small barks. 

“You think it was just an animal?”  He asked again, but before Akamaru could respond a dark figure came from the bush’s and flailing his hands masterfully in signs.  Blue chains erupted from the ground and bound Kiba and Akamaru.  When Kiba went to warn the others with his voice the figure swiftly used his for fingers to chop him in the back of the neck, causing him to be unconscious.  The chains had bound Akamaru’s mouth and all that could be heard was a deep growl, which wasn’t loud enough to stir anyone.

“Now for the others.  Take these to Shinratsu.  Upper Guardsman come with me.  We are to bind the others without waking them.  And remember, leave the Kyubbi to rest.  Shinratsu doesn’t want him to be awakened till morning when he’ll find out he’s alone.  Without much stuggling the craft unknown shadowed ninja bound each person in chains, Minato and Konkuro not even waking up until they were completely bound.  

Sasuke felt the first chain round his body and his eyes flared open in attack.  The shadowed ninja quickly formed a sign that caused a blue cloth-like structure to bind his eyes.  He tried to swivel away from the chains but the more he fought the tighter they bound.  Sasuke could feel his chakra flow becoming unbalanced so that he couldn’t focus it anywhere.

_Darnit!  Do they have Naruto?  Is this how it’s going to end?!_


The next morning Naruto woke up to a seemingly peaceful camp.  The birds had just began to chirp and Naruto looked to see the others on his team.  When he realized no one was there a panic griped him, the anger replaced the panic as he let out a roar that shook the mountains.  

“SHINNNNRAAATTSSUUUUUUU!”  He yelled.  A red familiar chakra exploded from his being.  The force so strong it destroyed anything within fifty foot proximity.  Naruto looked down, his skin beginning to melt from his body as the fox began to yield more power to him.  A shiny head band shimmered in the sunlight, Naruto picked it up recognizing it as Minato’s.

The beast within him began to subside.  The bubbling 4 tails that had appeared began to decrease as he refused to let himself become overpowered by primitive thoughts.  He gripped the protector with a tight grip.

“I’m coming guys.”




Am I making my characters too powerful?  My thoughts on the matter is Naruto has become quite the master over his rasengan's which inturn has become a very powerful variety of arsenal for him.  Which is why he has so many forms of them, each one requiring different parts of him.

I was just reading somewhere about not overpowering the characters in your stories soI wanted you guys input.

Thanks!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 1, 2009)

Just make it where he either has ta use his last ditch jutsu or has to combine all his jutsu into one final attack. But thats my opinion.


----------



## Gotas (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool Update  I don't think they're too powerful, they're good like this.


----------



## Afgun (Apr 4, 2009)

gieef mooooooooar! =p


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 10, 2009)

I've had the hardest time writing this week its been very hectic, but i managed to pull this off...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto created two clones that both began to gather natural energy.  The energy began to funnel into Naruto’s body as he began to gather also.  He eye features began to slightly change, as usual.  He stood there focusing as the energy continued to flow into his body.

He brought his hands forward, his thumb and index fingers touching with his others fingers spread apart.  He kept his eyes closed as he began to search for the other’s chakra.  He turned to the right and his eyes popped open.

“There, they are.”  He said immediately jumping towards their direction.  Two Narutos stayed behind sitting on the ground with their legs crossed and hands pulled together neatly.  

Naruto jumped from tree to tree at an unimaginable speed.  He took a final jump into the air; the force from his legs caused the 100 foot tree to topple over to the ground.  Naruto began to fall to the trees again.  He formed a seal and thrusted his hands forward.

“Kaze Tate!”  A Gush of wind erupted from his hand and raised him farther into the air.  Naruto could see a cave that appeared out of the clearing of the trees not to far ahead.  He formed the seal again.

“KAZE TATE!  He yelled.  The wind grabbed Naruto’s body and shot him forward.  As he neared the opening he formed the seal one more time.  His body strategically began landing at the opening.  As he neared he tightened the seal.  

“Kaze Shuushi”  he said.  A split second before he hit the ground a wind caught him, making him stop a foot from the ground.  He neatly dropped his foot down the other foot and gracefully landing to the ground.  His eyes narrowed and he looked at the entrance of the cave.

Naruto stood in front of the wide passage that led into Shinratsu’s abode.  Giant rock structures protruded from the entrance, seemingly decorated around the edges as giant teeth that stretched out towards the sun.  Naruto removed his cloak and sat it on top of a tree limb nearby.  

He turned back to the entrance and held out his right hand.  In a flash a swirling rasengan laid in his hand.  He jumped into the mouth of the cave.  A stray guard turned the corner and saw Naruto.  He lifted his axe into the air, Naruto swiftly slide under the swing axe and ended up behind the guard.  He then buried his right hand into the guard’s backside.  The rasengan exploded in his hand and carried the guard out of the cave.  The scream of the guard carried throughout the cavern.  Naruto turned to the narrow dark corridors, expecting more guards to come.

He waited for them but no one came.  Naruto knew that they would be waiting on him, but he someone was curious how big the trap was they were setting.  He made a clone and the clone began to run down the corridor.  

The narrow walls opened into a wide wall.  The clone immediately saw Sasuke, Minato, Kiba, Akamaru, and Konkuro all bound with chains.  The clone ducked as two guardsman swung their axes simultaneously at him.  The axes missed Naruto and before they could stop, the force of the swing made the axes crash into the opposite guard.  Naruto jumped from the ground and formed a seal.

“Kaze no Jutsu!”  He yelled thrusting his hand toward the ground.  Wind rushed from his hands and threw him into air.  He flipped through the air and landed on an elevated platform.  The clone scanned the room.  He saw a number of guards running in from an entrance on the other side of the room, and below each of Naruto’s bound teammates stood a hooded figure. 

The clone created a dual cross.

_Let’s see what kind of damage I can do…_  Naruto thought.  A dozen clones appeared next to him.   

The clones jumped from the platform.  Guards began jumping at the clones swinging their axes wildly.  The clones evaded between the axes.  They began to strategically dodge and cause the Guardsman to begin attack one another.  Then the clones formed a seal and in a puff of smoke they henged to look like the Guardsman.  The strategically began to confuse the guards.  One guard swung his axe at who he thought was a clone and killed one of his fellow guardsman.  

Soon the number of guards began to dwindle as Naruto made quick work of the guards.  The remaining clones unhenged taking their original form.  Four clones remained and two guardsman.  The clones ran at the guardsman when in a cloud of smoke three of the clones disappeared.  The last one looked around and standing in the middle of the room amongst the bodies of the guards stood a medium height man.  His black tuffed hair stood wildly in the air.  And his eyes stared into the clone.  A rainbow essence covered the eyes as he lifted his right hand.

Naruto stood from where he sat, the memory of the last clone filling his mind.  He walked down the hallway slowly gaining pace as he went.  He rounded a corner and saw a guard running at him.  The guard lifted his giant axe and swung it at Naruto.  Naruto ducked under the swing and plowed his knee into the guard’s gut grabbing his head and twisting it until he heard the common crack of the neck.  Naruto dropped the body over to the left and continued to walk.  He walked threw the opening and standing in middle of the room stood the same man.  He wore a simple black shirt and black shorts with girded sandals.

“I’ve been waiting for you, Naruto.”


----------



## Gotas (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool chapter as always  sorry for taking so long to post but I was on vacations with no Internet


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 14, 2009)

HEy new update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto looked at his teammates who all had their heads lowered, gagged and bound.  He turned to the ninja standing in the middle of the room.  

?Are you Shinratsu??  Naruto asked positioning his body parallel to his adversary.  

?Really, you can?t tell by just looking?  Yes I am Shinratsu and you have something I desire.?  Shinratsu said pointing at Naruto?s stomach.  Naruto looked to the ground.

?What do you want? The Kyubbi?  Why does every single person want this cursed beast?  If I could give him to you, I WOULD!?  Naruto said raising his head, red eyes flaring.  Shinratsu smiled at him.

?Well I can definitely help you with that!?  He said, his pupils began to spread and a bright colored light shown from them.  Naruto?s eyes stayed focused on Shinratsu?s movements.  

Shinratsu looked at Naruto and smiled.

?Today the vessel for the Kyubbi dies, and I gain control of its infinite power.?  Shinratsu let out a small laugh.  Naruto just shook his head.

?You?re not even original.?  He said pivoting his right foot back and let his left leg sit loosely at his front.  Shinratsu?s prism eye?s narrowed at Naruto.  

?You are just like everyone else I?ve come in contact with.  Your so blinded by evil and your own ways that you can?t see the pain and destruction that you cause.  When I become Hokage, I?m going to make it my passion and purpose to find a way to band all the tailed beasts from this world.?  Naruto said, clenching his fists and pulling them to eye level.  

?You talk big.  But you won?t live past today, so I?m not that worried about what tomorrow will bring.?  Shinratsu said spreading his hands to his side.  The corners of the room began to rumble and debris began to fall.  Naruto looked as people began to rise from the ground.    He turned and in his mind counted twenty individuals who stood around the room.  All shirtless with a weird symbol carved into their chest. The best way Naruto could describe the symbol was a triangle sitting on top of three intertwining circles.  Each person?s eyes looked identical to Shinratsu?s.  

_This must be what Choji meant.  He controls them through those signs._ Naruto thought.  Their bodies began to glow a bright blue and the symbol in their chest began to glow a darker blue.  The blue aura began to drift from their bodies and float above Shinratsu.  Small chakra-like strings flowed down and connected to Shinratsu?s body.  Naruto, not knowing what was going on decided to test a bit.  He created two clones and jumped backwards.  Before Naruto could even land on the ground, his clones dispersed.  Naruto?s eye?s widened.  

?Your clones are useless.  I can deactivate them with a simple thought!? Shinratsu boasted.  Naruto looked at him in disbelief.

_ Then I can?t make half of my rasengans.  They require a clone to help funnel the chakra to the level I need them._ 

Shinratsu walked towards Naruto, the air began to spin around him.  Naruto cringed.  He was still thinking of how he could defeat him and the battle had only begun.  As Shinratsu neared him he released a handful of shurikens.  The blades began to float in the air, spinning in a circular fashion.  Shinratsu flexed his fingers outward and the shurikens shot simultaneously at Naruto.

Naruto saw them coming at a speed he could barely follow, he swiftly removed a kunai and counterattacked the ones that emitted an immediate threat to him.  He back flipped to a small ledge that sat about 15 feet from the ground.  He stared at Shinratsu who?s prism colored eyes were already fixated on him.  

With another outward flex of his hands, more shuriken shot at Naruto like a blazing horse.  

Naruto jumped into the air, Shinratsu anticipated his jump and sent one shuriken at his direction.  Naruto saw the lone shuriken flying his way; he tucked his feet in and spun his body around, holding his kunai out just in time to deflect the shuriken.

Naruto landed on the ground his right leg with his left leg dragging behind him.  Naruto pressed his knuckles into the ground pushing himself back to a standing position.   Naruto looked into Shinratsu?s eyes.

?Hmm, I can see how you beat my subordinates.?  Shinratsu said.

?Any other shinobi would have been done with already.  But not you, the Kyubbi gives you more agility and ability to see and counteract my moves.  That is why I MUST have it!?  Shinratsu said.  The blue aura around his body grew brighter as his volume increased.

Shurikens around the room began to levitate and shoot towards Naruto.  Naruto jumped in to the air grabbing another kunai.  He quickly began to deflect the incoming shurikens.  One caught Naruto?s arm, the force of the slice span him around.  He tucked his legs up spinning his body around, deflecting the last one.

He relaxed his legs as he landed.  The ground slightly shook.  Naruto looked at Shinratsu who already had another set of shurikens raised at Naruto.  Naruto counted.

_ Twenty this time._  Naruto shook his head. _ This is getting ridiculous._

Naruto formed a seal with his hands.  Shinratsu saw him  and immediately flexed his hand sending the shurikens flying at him.

?Kaze Shuushi no Jutsu!?  Naruto yelled.  A strong wind exploded from Naruto?s being.  The wind seemed to grab the shuriken and send them flying back at Shinratsu.  The shurikens shot back so fast Shinratsu had no time to react and they each plunged into this body.  

Each shuriken protruded from his body, Shinratsu stood staring at Naruto.  He went to speak but blood erupted from his mouth.  He fell to his knees and then to his face.

Naruto stared at Shinratsu?s state and walked towards him.  He looked to his left and sure enough, one of his ?servants? had blood falling from their body.  Their body fell to the ground, lifeless.  

Naruto looked back to Shinratsu.  

?You can stop faking now.  I won?t fall for it; I know your secret with your servants.  I came into your lair, so I should know some of what I will be up against.  Let my friends go and we can finish this, man to man.?  Naruto provoked him.  Shinratsu began to laugh as he face still faced the ground.  He jumped from the ground and looked at Naruto.  His prism eyes flared brighter than before.  

?You think you know what you?re up against??  Shinratsu said.  He made a seal with his hand.  Sasuke and the others were released and fell to the ground.  Naruto ran to Minato and picked him up.  

?Are you okay??  

_ Why haven?t any of them acknowledged my presence here _

Naruto pressed his palm against Minato?s cheek.  His eyes popped opened and Naruto then realized what had happened.  Minato?s eyes were glazed over with the same prism appearance that all of Shinratsu?s slaves had.  Naruto looked around.  His other teammates had already began to stand up, their eyes opened, each also had the appearance, even Akamaru.    They each began to walk to the edges of the room.

?Well I let them go, like you asked, I guess they just wanted to stay and root for me!?  Shinratsu said in a laugh.  Naruto yelled in anger.  He turned and jumped at Shinratsu, a rasengan exploded in his hand.  Naruto thrusted his hand forward.  Shinratsu extended his left hand.  Naruto?s body suddenly stopped.  Shinratsu looked at Naruto.

?Guess you didn?t know everything.?


----------



## Gotas (Apr 15, 2009)

Shinratsu kinda reminds me of Pain.


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 15, 2009)

eh..sorta but not really..

my pein alike's where really kenpaichi and Konpaku; their abilities where identical to peins(Unbeknownst to me, i created them before pein was really introduced in the manga)

Shinratsu has more "control" on things that pein did just blwoing everytihg away.

You'll see he is sorta a mix of all the enemies.


----------



## Nu_Shino (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey, just started reading this today.  Good good story. Im on page 5 right now, but hopefully i'll catch up soon! Keep it up!


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shinratsu’s fist felt like a thousand pound weight being shoved into Naruto’s stomach.  Naruto’s eyes widened in pain; saliva spurted from him mouth as the pain engulfed him.  Naruto fell to his knees, his arms holding his stomach.  

“You think you can come in my domain and beat me?” Shinratsu raised his hand into the air and punched Naruto in the back of his head.  Naruto fell to the ground, unconscious.  

Shinratsu, smiling, turned to the center of the room and formed a seal with his hand.  The ground in the center of the room shifted as two platforms lifted from the ground.  Shinratsu picked Naruto’s body and laid him on one of the platforms.  He pulled a small blade out and strategically sliced down the lining of Naruto’s vest exposing Naruto’s bare chest.  Shinratsu cut the vest away from his body and spread Naruto’s arms out across the table, placing them in bands on the table.  

Shinratsu pulled a small sharp utensil from his picket and began to lightly draw a seal on Naruto’s chest.  A cloaked man walked into the room.

“Telai, prepare for the transfer.” Shinratsu said pulling his shirt off revealing a seal that spread from his shoulders to the base of his abdomen, similar to the one on Naruto’s chest.  Telai formed a seal and chains shot from the ground and began to wrap around the slaves.  Sasuke’s eyes flickered.  The once powerful prism essence gave way to a dark red sharrigan that stared at the chains binding him.  He turned and looked at Telai.

_ What the crap is going on?_  He thought to himself.  He turned his head and saw Naruto laying on a platform._ NARUTO!  Is he OK?_  Sasuke’s attention was taken to Shinratsu.

“Finally, I will have the Kyubbi.  I will never grow old and I will have infinite power!”  He said forming a series of seals. Six huge chakra spheres began to descend from holes in the ceiling.  The spheres moved until they where about twenty feet from the ground.  

Shinratsu formed another seal with his hands and the spheres began to rotate around the room.  The spheres began to cause a powerful force that began to lift lose debris from the ground.  

Sasuke could feel his body starting to lift from the ground.  The chains around him kept him held to the ground so his body only moved slightly.  Sasuke looked to his right and saw Kiba, Akamaru and Konkuro all in a trancelike state.  Sasuke tried to move his hands.  After a moment he managed to get his arms close enough to form a seal.

The rotating spheres seemed to become one continual round ring around the ceiling of the cavern.  The walls in the cavern began to shake and tremble from the centrifugal force of the chakra.  Sasuke looked to the walls.

_ They are about to give._

Sasuke turned to his teammates; he looked to his right and could see Minato standing also.

_ Why am I not in the trance anymore?_  Sasuke wondered.  The cavern wall’s shook._ No time to wonder, I better get out us out of here._

Sasuke formed his last seal and an electric essence exploded from his hands and disintegrated the chains and all of the chains surrounding him and everyone in his vicinity.  

Telai looked at Sasuke and when he saw that he was free he jumped at him forming another seal.  Chains sprouted from the ground to grab Sasuke.  He went to grab his sword, but nothing was there.

_Gah, they must of stiffed all my weapons._  He thought jumping away from the chains.

Shinratsu looked and saw Sasuke jumping.

“TELIA GET HIM!  DON’T LET HIM INTERFER!”  Shinratsu said, standing over Naruto’s body.  Sasuke looked at Shinratsu.  He saw the seal glowing on Naruto’s chest.  

“NARUTO WAKE UP!”  Sasuke shouted jumping from another round of chains grabbing at him.  The walls bowed from the force being exerted in the cavern.  Sasuke jumped onto the wall and jumped towards Telai.  He held a hand out and it was emerged in lightning.  A chain wrapped around Sasuke’s foot.  He turned his body and using his lightning covered hand, cut through the chain.  He turned back just in time to shove his chidori into Telai’s chest.  Sasuke turned as Telai’s body fell lifeless to the ground.  He turned and saw Shinratsu forming a series of seals around Naruto.  A red glow began to emit from Naruto’s chest.

Sasuke watched as a fox head began to emerge from Naruto’s chest.  

“The KYUBBI!”  Sasuke shouted.  He turned to his teammates who had began to float from the ground.  Sasuke quickly grabbed his teammates and pulled them into the hallway.  He smacked them a couple of times but nothing happened.  

“Grr…what is going on.”  Sasuke focused on Minato’s eyes. 

“Guess I’ll have to go check it out myself.”

Sasuke looked into Minato’s mind.  Minato was standing in a field laughing and cutting up with an older man and woman.  They were hugging as though they hadn’t seen each other in years.  Sasuke lowered his head.  Now he remembered what it was like in the trance.  He had seen his family again.  They were all at the dinner table eating, Itachi, his mom and dad.  They were all there.   

It wasn’t until Sasuke realized that it was fake that he could break out of the thought.

“That’s it!”  Sasuke said aloud.  He ran to Minato and grabbed him.  Minato looked at Sasuke with a huge smile on his face.

“My mom and dad are here!”  Minato said pointing Sasuke towards the tall blonde man and dark haired woman.  Minato tried to run back to them but Sasuke grabbed his arms.

“This is genjutsu, Minato.”  Sasuke said making Minato look him in the eyes.  Tears filled his eyes.

“No you’re wrong!  They’re real!” Minato said jumping from Sasuke’s arms.

“We don’t have time for this!”  Sasuke said grabbing Minato and spinning him around and forcing him once more to stare into his eyes.  Sasuke’s tomoe widened and began to spin slightly.  

Minato was fixed on Sasuke’s eyes.   Tears began to fall from his eyes.  The next thing Minato knew he was sitting in a cavern and heard the sound of a powerful spinning wind.

“Are you okay?”  Minato looked at Sasuke who asked him holding his head.  Minato looked at Sasuke with tears in his eyes.

“It felt so real.  But it was all fake.  It was all Shinratsu.”  Anger filled Minato’s young voice.  

“Calm down, Minato.  I need you to focus.  Shinratsu is about to kill Naruto, I have to get everyone out of this Genjutsu.”  Sasuke said standing Minato up.  Minato shook his head.  

“Try and stop Shinratsu, but be careful of the chakra ring.  Wait for the dark bar to reach in front of you and then count to three before you jump in.  I calculated the spinning and you should be fine.  Don’t go crazy just hold him off for one minute and I’ll be back in there.”  Sasuke urged.

Minato shook his head and ran into the room.

_ This is the chance I’ve been waiting for.  Shinratsu YOU ARE MINE!_


----------



## Gotas (Apr 18, 2009)

How can Sasuke give such dangerous task to a kid?! Great chapter


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 18, 2009)

it was sort of one of those things, you just couldn't help


----------



## Gotas (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok, THIS TIME IT PASSES SASUKE, BUT IT'S THE FIRST AND LAST TIME, YOU HEAR ME?


----------



## Teller1 (May 7, 2009)

=) sorry guys, school is over and I am writing!


----------



## Gotas (May 8, 2009)

seems like what I said in the other thread actually worked


----------



## Teller1 (May 10, 2009)

Update!!  FINALLYY!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato jumped into the room kunai extended, ready to fight.  His eyes caught the spinning chakra as the dark bar just passed in front of him.  In a blind fury he flipped through the air.

“One!”  He yelled with on jump as he landed he jumped again.

“Two… Three!”

With the final jumped he leapt through the rotating chakra and saw Shinratsu frantically forming seals with his hands trying to quicken the process.  A red chakra was emitted from Naruto’s unconscious body and funneling into Shinratsu stomach.  Minato could see an evil pair of eyes staring at him through the chakra, panic gripped him.

“Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!”  Minato yelled as three clones appeared.  Shinratsu immediately recognized his presence, his eyes had been taken over by the rainbow essence again and the clones were dispersed instantaneously.  Minato looked as the red chakra began to fuse into Shinratsu’s body.  Naruto’s body twitched in pain.  Minato gripped his hands together.

“Aisu Rouya no Jutsu” He yelled as frost seemed to penetrate the air and gather around Shinratsu.  

“What NO!  LEAVE ME ALONE!”  Shinratsu yelled.  His eyes exploded in rage, the prism essence appearing around his body and Naruto’s.  Minato surged more chakra into his attack.  The frost in the air thickened and became a covering over them.  

_ 15 seconds left, Sasuke you better hurry._ 

Shinratsu yelled again, the essence surrounding his body grew brighter and began to break the ice barrier that Minato had tried to form to capture him.    The spinning chakra seemed to begin spinning faster.  Minato’s eyes gazed out for a moment as the walls around the cavern crumbled in and fell on top of them, only to be disintegrated by the chakra itself.  He turned to Shinratsu who’s eyes began to not look as prism’s but began to have a dominate red glow.  

_4, 3, 2, 1…._  Something crashed in behind Minato as he turned and saw Sasuke standing beside him, his Mangekyou activated as swirling in his eyes.  Sasuke turned to the spinning chakra and held out his left hand.  The chakra quickly began to slow down.  Shinratsu turned to Sasuke and smiled.

“To late, Uchiha, the kyuubi is mine.”  Shinratsu barked in a terrifying voice.  The red chakra seemed to bubble from him as the last amount of red chakra poured from Naruto, and his body stopped twitching and simply laid there.  

Anger filled Sasuke and Minato.  The chakra had slowed down to only smaller forms of what they once were.  

Outside the area once surrounded the by the chakra and cavern walls laid only ruins of the cave.  Sunlight broke through and the birds could be heard singing.  The rest of team Uzumaki stood staring at Shinratsu.  

Shinratsu formed a seal and the remaining chakra spun into the air and immediately became one condensed sphere.  

“You have failed, Konoha.  And now I will destroy you like I did your leader, then I will destroy your village!”  Shinratsu in a laughter, as his persona quickly became that of what Naruto looked like when he had the Kyuubi chakra exposed.  

Sasuke watched as a single tailed bubbled from his backside.  He tried to control the Kyuubi chakra, but Shinratsu’s abilities prevented him from having any effect on the beast.

“How does it feel Sasuke, to know your Sharrigan holds no help for you?  That your proud clan bloodline has met it’s match in me, Shinratsu!” 

Sasuke and Minato jumped back to the line formed by the others.  

“What are we going to do?”  Kiba asked.

“Is Naruto…”  Minato began to ask as a lump swelled into his throat.

“We can’t worry about Naruto right now, he wouldn’t want us to, we need to get his body and find away out of here to warn Konoha!”  Sasuke said.

“My sharrigan has no effect on him.  This is a battle for the whole country!”  Sasuke urged.

“ENOUGH CHATTERING!  GURO-BARU JENOSAIDO!”  Shinratsu yelled.  The condensed chakra changed color as red chakra began funneling into it and in a blink the sphere shot at the group.  Sasuke saw it coming and quickly grabbed his teammates and jumped away.

“Nice moves, Uchiha.”  Shinratsu said stepping forward, the chakra bubbling round his body expanded.  Sasuke and the others stepped backwards.  Akamaru and Kiba jumped into the air and landed about five feet from Shinratsu.

“You guys run, we’ll hold him off!”  Minato and the others were thrown off by the sudden act done by the k-9 duo.  Konkuro turned to where he could see Naruto’s body.  He made a few quick hand signs and chakra shot from his hands and wrapped around Naruto’s body lifting it slowly and then quickly pulling it to his side.  Shinratsu looked at Konkuro.

“Don’t think you are smooth, I have no need for a dead body.”  Shinratsu stated.  The statement dug into Minato’s heart as rage began to build also.  

“NO!  FIRST MY PARENTS AND NOW MY MASTER!”  Minato yelled as a surge of wind seemed to swirl around his body.

Kiba looked to the young boy.
“Minato, don’t, you all need to leave now.  Let me handle th—“ Kiba began to speak but seemed to sputter.  Sasuke and the others looked in horror as Shinratsu threw a shuriken into Kiba’s chest cavity.  Kiba’s eyes widened in pain as he turned to confront his attacker.

“Yo…you…”  Kiba stammered falling to his knees.  Akamaru jumped at Kiba’s side whimpering and fear and uncertainty.  Kiba’s mouth sputtered a small amount of blood.  Sasuke jumped to his side and quickly retreated with Kiba’s body as Akamaru followed him.  

“He spoke bold words, but was taken down by a single shuriken. “  Shinratsu boasted.

“All your attempts will be futile, I won’t let you leave, and you will not defeat me!”  Shinratsu howled arrogantly.  Minato still stood, anger filling his eyes.  Sasuke looked up at the boy as Konkuro laid Naruto’s body down and began to work on keeping Kiba alive.  Sasuke looked as all of Minato’s boundless chakra rushed into his core.  

“Minato!  DON’T!”  Sasuke yelled.

“To late Sasuke!  I’m done letting this bully get away with everything!  I’m tired of him killing innocent people, good people.  I will not sit by any longer and allow it!  I WILL STOP HIM!”  Minato yelled forming a triangle with his hands.

“Tenshi yuu no jutsu!”  Minato yelled.  Sasuke looked as the chakra at his core burst from his being and an angelic chakra being took form, hovering above Minato.  Sasuke watched as all of Minato’s chakra drained from him, but the replenished itself in a constant flow.

“His chakra never ends.”  Sasuke thought.  He looked at the angelic being who held its hands toward the sky which began to darken.  

Shinratsu looked at Minato and his now foxish exterior burst with red chakra as tails began to appear one after another, until four tails sat neatly behind his body.  His face beginning to fade slightly giving to the Kyubbi’s power.  
“You think you can defeat me boy!  Me and this fox are teammates we are working together and we will destroy you!”  

Minato just looked at SHinratsu.  HE closed the triangle in this hands and brought his palms together.  The angelic being looked at Shinratsu and held out a hand, emitting a greenish aura around its fingers.

“I will end this.”  Minato said closing his eyes and gritting his teeth.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (May 12, 2009)

great work really enjoying it


----------



## Gotas (May 12, 2009)

Do it kid


----------



## Teller1 (May 12, 2009)

Update!  

Tell me what ya think, i kinda did this chpt different.


*Spoiler*: __ 



_ I watched in horror as the battle between this child, Minato, and the demon foxed Shinratsu began.  I had never seen anything in my life like this.  To be so young, yet he completely controlled his chakra.  The angel that floated above Minato seemed to mimic his movements.  Minato raised a hand into the air, so did the angel.  My Sharrigan tried to measure the outcome of the battle but it could only see the present.  Its precognition ability that I had trained it to have in a moment’s battle couldn’t seem to analyze the outcome of this battle.

“Darn it.  I should be helping that kid!”  I said to Konkuro who had just patched up Kiba, laying him to the side allowing Akamaru to lay with his master.  Konkuro looked at me.

“Sasuke, let him handle this.  I need you to do something for me. Go into Naruto’s mind and see what’s happened.  Surely after everything he has been through, he will not be stopped by the likes of Shinratsu.”  Konkuro said to me.   His eyes filled with certainty, his voice filled with fear.  

I turned to look at the battle once more.  The angelic being that Minato controlled was in a hand to hand combat with Shinratsu.  Every blow that Shinratsu landed on the Angel seemed to require more Chakra from Minato.  I could see the adverse effects on Minato’s being.  If he didn’t have the amount of chakra to compensate for the blow, it was drained from his life force. 

But, to my amazement I watched as he landed punch after punch on the disfigured animal known as Shinratsu.  The angel’s strength seemed to outweigh Shinratsu’s.  

“Konkuro LOOK!”  I said as the Angel pivoted its body and kicked Shinratsu’s gut sending him flying back across the tattered cavern ground.  Konkuro grabbed my face between his hands.  

“Sasuke, focus!  Minato is doing fine now, but we both know he can’t keep this up.  Shinratsu is toying with him!  We have to find a way to fight him; we have to find a way to BEAT HIM!”  he yelled at me.  I quickly regained myself.

“You’re right, Konkuro.”  I said turning to Naruto’s body, “Here life him up and I need you to open his eyelid so I can focus.”  

I prepared my mind for the Mangekyou, if I was going to go into Naruto’s mind and bring him back; I was going to need the power of the eternal sharrigan.  I felt the tomoe in my eye begin to merge.  No one knew, aside from Kakashi and I, the pain that activating the sharrigan held to the user.  It felt as though my eye was being twisted by a fork, forcing it to do something unnatural.  Nevertheless, after so many times of activating it, the pain became common and almost non existent.  

Konkuro peeled Naruto’s eyes opened, and his mind immediately opened to my own.  I focused myself until I was standing in the dark water dripped dungeon where the Kyubbi had once been held prisoner.  I turned around in the room searching for anyone…  but no one was there.

“Darn it.  He is really dead!”  I spoke as anger emitted from my voice.  Feelings of hatred began to spew from my being.

“DARN YOU SHINRATSU!”  I yelled.  I fell to my knees, not allowing myself yet to be overcome with emotion enough to cry.  I could feel it rising though, the wanting to cry at the death of Naruto.

“I can’t believe he is…dead---” 

“He isn’t…” came a strong voice.  I quickly jumped to my guard, holding a hand out in defense.  I stumbled back as I saw the Fourth Hokage standing in front of me.

“Bu…but ho--?”  I began to stammer.

“Don’t worry with how, the only thing you must know is my son is alive.  Walk into the chamber where I sealed the Kyubbi.  You will find him.”  The Fourth spoke softly to me.  I turned to the door which had been ripped from it’s hinges.  I turned back to the Fourth, but he was gone.  I shook myself for a moment, and walked into the prison.  The scent of the fox still lingered behind.  I looked as I saw the silhouette of a man laying in the corner.  The dark chamber left much to the imagination.  As only a small light gave me visibility to see.  I walked over and as my eyes adjusted to the darkness I could see the form of Naruto’s face.  I picked him up and placed him over my shoulders. 

Once I had left the prison cell I laid Naruto on the ground.  His mouth hung open with dry blood plastered to his lips and sweat matted his hair.  He wasn’t dead, but he was almost.  His subconscious had battled so hard against releasing the fox that it had sent Naruto into a deep coma.  

“Move aside.”  The Fourth spoke to me.  I turned and he stood just over me rolling his sleeves up.

“I can’t let my son die because of a curse I put upon him.”  He spoke placing his hands on Naruto’s chest. 

“I couldn’t go into the prison to bring him out.  I tried to, but the seal I placed wouldn’t allow me!  But now that you have come and pulled him out.  I can give him what’s left of my spiritual energy to revive him.”   The Fourth said, his body beginning to glow a whitish yellow aura.  I watched, somewhat impatiently as the glow began to merge with Naruto’s body.    

After a few moments Naruto rose quickly taking in a huge breath.  Naruto’s eyes watered as his body slowly began to realize what was happening.  I looked as he stared into his father’s eyes.  He knew what his father had done, and he knew the consequence.  
“Dad, you shouldn’t of.”  Naruto said his voice beginning to choke up.

“I shouldn’t of what, Naruto?  Saved your life so you can go put an end to Shinratsu and his madness?  I realize this means we will not get to see each other until the next life, but at least I know you have another chance to take down this monster.  This time don’t allow yourself to be caught, just to rid yourself of the beast.”  

Shock filled my being as I watched Naruto quince.  

“Oh you knew that part?  Well, now I won’t have to because he is gone.”  Naruto spoke, a smile showing across his face.

“You must get the beast back, Naruto.”  The Fourth spoke, his voice beginning to fade.

“What do you mean?”  Naruto said, his eye’s widened in shock.  

“If Shinratsu keeps the beast, after you de..feat..him.”  The Fourth struggled to keep his words strong, “The Kyubbi will be fully released back on the earth.  You…must seal him back ins..ide.  Let Sasuke help, use the seal I taught you, in our training sessions.  Since he’s al…ready sealed.  The transference should be a snitch.”  The Fourth said, his body beginning to fade.  He reached out an touched his son’s forehead.

“I love you, son.”  The Fourth said.  Immediately Naruto’s subconscious persona disappeared.  I looked at the Fourth as eh looked at me. 

“Protect my son.”  His said in a final voice as the rest of his being disappeared.  I closed my eyes and when I reopened them, Naruto was starring me in the face.

“Do you mind not looking at me like that, Sasuke?”  Naruto said scooting backwards, almost knocking over Konkuro.  I laughed, and Konkuro jumped with joy.

“You did it Sasuke!”  He yelled.  I smiled and nodded.

“With the help of the Fourth.”  I added.  Naruto smiled at me and looked at Konkuro and then jumped to his feet.  I watched as Naruto looked over to Kiba and saw him struggling to breathe from Shinratsu’s attack on him.  I looked as anger filled his eyes and he turned to Shinratsu.  I looked as Minato was still brilliantly fighting Shinratsu.  Naruto looked at me.

“You’ll know when it’s time.  I’ll need you to suppress the chakra as much as you can.”  Naruto told me.  I know he could see the sadness in my eyes.

“His Kekkei Genkei voids the ability of my Sharrigan.”  I told him regretfully.  

“Not if I make him go up another tail.  He won’t be able to control it.  It took me years to control the 5 tailed form.  If I can get him to go that far, he’ll lose conscious control and the fox will be driven out.  Then you should be able to suppress it, and when you do I’ll activate the transfer seal.”  

I looked at him.  I wasn’t real sure if his plan would work, but if he was going to be my Hokage one day, I had better listen to him.  I nodded in agreement and I watched as he jumped to the battlefield and prepared his mind for battle._

Naruto formed a dual cross at his chest.

“Kage Bunshin no Jutsu.”  

Smoke erupted from the ground as the silhouettes of the clones appeared beside that of Naruto’s.  As the smoke disappeared, Naruto and his clones stood prepared for battle, each with the appearance of a sage and the focus of a warrior.  His eye’s narrowed.

_Let’s do this_


----------



## Gotas (May 13, 2009)

"Appearance of a Sage and Focus of a Warrior" I specially like that part. It's diferent. Not worse, not better, diferent. It cool at it's own way. I approve both styles it's up to you to chose the best


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 13, 2009)

It's great! I like it!


----------



## Teller1 (May 13, 2009)

Shinratsu closed his hands together a balck chakra sphere exploded from his being.

The earth cracked and lava spewed from the earth.

Finally the earth exploded.

/story


----------



## Teller1 (May 13, 2009)

I guess no one liked my joke! lol

New update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shinratsu grew angry with the battle at hand.  This insolent child thought he was putting up a good fight.  Shinratsu huffed in his mind.  He blocked the angels punch, and then immediately Shinratsu slid underneath the Angel’s being.  He outstretched his hand which began to look like a mangled claw.  He then grabbed the Angel at the groin and ripped upwards.  The chakra that had made up the angel dispersed and the Angel disappeared.  The impact that Shinratsu used against the being sent Minato soaring into the air.  

“We’ll see you dodge this!”  Shinratsu yelled as Minato flew through the air.  Shinratsu held his clawed hands out and a black sphere appeared between his palms.

“Kitsune Bakuha!”  Shinratsu yelled, the four tails shot backwards and the black sphere rocketed towards Minato.  As it grew closer, Minato weakly looked at the blast.

_  Darn it, I can’t move._  Minato thought to himself.  The black sphere was only an arm  distance away.  He closed his eyes waiting for the jutsu to hit him.  He continued to wait, but the attack never came.  Suddenly he felt a hand grab around his waist.  His eyes shot open as he saw Naruto holding his hand out, a rasengan battling against the Kitsune.  Naruto winked At Minato and turned his focus back to the attack.  Naruto skillfully maneuvered his hand and sent the Kitsune flying into the air.  He then tightened his grip on Minato’s body.  Naruto muttered a jutsu and they drifted slowly back to the ground.  

“You okay?”  Naruto asked.  Minato felt joy and exhaustion all at the same time.

“You’re alive!”  Minato sputtered out, “You’re alive!”  His eyes folded back in his head and he passed out in Naruto’s arms.

“Poor kid, he is spent.”  Naruto said standing up and looking back at Shinratsu.  His eyes narrowed as he focused on him.

“I never realized how stupid that red chakra could make someone look.”  Naruto taunted, “You look pathetic and power hungry.”  He finished, taking a few steps toward Shinratsu, stopping once he stood directly in front of the bubbling beast.  

“You’re words are a simple encouragement to my hunger.”  Shinratsu said tilting his head into the air.  

“This beast hates you, hates that he had to be stuck inside such a weak vessel.  He enjoys me a lot more.”  Shinratsu said lowering his head and grinning his fanged teeth at Naruto.

“He likes that I give him more free range to do what he wants!  We are a team, the Kyubbi and I!  And together we are going to rule this world!”  Shinratsu cooed. 

“You’re a fool.”  Naruto said shaking his head at Shinratsu.  He flipped a kunai into his hand and held it out towards Shinratsu.

“You’re a fool to think that the Kyubbi isn’t using you.  All you are to him is a stepping stone.  He didn’t like me for the simple fact that I learned to control him without having to give into the animal.  And once I kill you, I’ll have to take him back, because once you’re dead.  He’ll have free reign.  That’s why he likes you.”  Naruto said furrowing his eyes and giving Shinratsu a firm look.

“Because he knows… you’re going to die.”

The rage inside Shinratsu exploded.    He jumped at Naruto and lashed out an animalistic assault on Naruto.  Naruto managed to block and evade each attack trying to keep on step ahead of Shinratsu.

_ If I’m not careful he’ll land a hit._  Naruto thought to himself keeping his Sage eyes focused on Shinratsu’s movements.  Naruto’s eyes began doing something has wasn’t really used to.  He began to see and feel Shinratsu’s chakra flow.  He jumped quickly away from Shinratsu.

_ I can sense the Kyubbi’s chakra flow. Hmm, so I can actually feel what he is going to do next.  Hmm, I can use this to my advantage._  Naruto thought to himself as he evaded another attack Shinratsu fired at him from a distance.  Naruto held out a hand and a rasengan sprouted from his fingertips.  Naruto made a dash at Shinratsu who attempted to dodge him.  The Naruto that ran at Shinratsu vanished.  Shinratsu turned to see the real Naruto barreling down on him from the sky.  

Naruto thrusted his hand forward and made direct contact with Shinratsu’s chest.  The swirling sphere picked up Shinratsu’s body and hurled him backwards.  He quickly applied chakra to his outer layer and pushed off from the Rasengan.  As he regained his composure, Naruto had already started his second assault; throwing tagged kunai all at the ground.  Naruto stopped and finally stood facing Shinratsu, who had started breathing heavily.

“You…*breath*…cannot de*breath*feat… me.”  Shinratsu said gripping his fist tightly together.  He held out his hands once more and a black sphere swirled into existence.  

“Kitsune Bakuha!”  Shinratsu shouted.  The sphere blasted at Naruto.  

Naruto quickly jumped from the ground holding a hand out.  Chakra began to spin and slice greatly in his hand.  Soon a shuriken shaped rasengan appeared and Naruto threw it at Shinratsu.

“RasenShuriken!”  He shouted.  Shinratsu quickly evaded the expanding attack.  He landed on a nearby rock and crouched staring at Naruto, he then looked around and saw all the tagged kunai lying on the ground.

“What are you up to?  How are you so strong?”  He demanded to know.  Naruto laughed, his dark colored eyelids blinked a few times.  

“Well, I’m up to nothing but ending this tyranny you have been spreading through these mountains.  As to why am I so strong?  Well I guess you can look at it like this.  By having the fox inside of you, you have to use half of your chakra to suppress him.  That’s why you are dragging.  You’re not your full self.  Me on the other hand--”  Naruto said wiping some dust from vest.

“I have full access to all of my natural chakra now, and no fox to hold back and part of my Sage tech.  So I really must thank you.  You signed your own death certificate by taking the fox from me.”  Naruto said grinning.  

Shinratsu quinced at Naruto’s words, he was right.  He could feel that he didn’t have the same chakra level that he had before the beast began to reside in him.  Sure he had access to the beast’s chakra, but it wasn’t the same.  The truth flooded into Shinratsu’s mind, followed by anger.

“You’re full of LIES!  I WILL DESTROY YOU!”  Shinratsu yelled, the red chakra bubbling a darker crimson color.  Quickly chakra bubbles began to emit from behind Shinratsu.

_ This is it!  I’ve pushed him far enough!  He’ll defiantly go 5 tailed now._  Naruto thought to himself turning to Sasuke.

“Sasuke get ready!”  Naruto yelled.  Sasuke nodded and stood facing Shinratsu who was yelling in what sounds of pain and anger.  He continued to scream rants and threats at Naruto, threatening his life.  Soon any pigment of man left Shinratsu and only the Kyubbi was left.  The ground around him exploded and smoke filled the cavern. 

“Sasuke now!”  Naruto yelled.  From the dust flew a huge boulder, hurling through the air.  Sasuke turned and saw the trajectory towards the unconscious Minato.  Sasuke jumped from his stance and immediately sent all the chakra he could into his fist, smashing the boulder moments before it fell on top of Minato.  

Sasuke covered Minato’s body from the debris and dust that was flying.  Konkuro did the same for Akamaru and Kiba.  

Naruto stood firm watching the dust clear and give way to portions red fur.  Naruto analyzed the clearings as fast as he could.  He could here a heavy breath erupting from the smoke, which seemed to flow along with the rhythm of the breathing.   

Naruto could hear something inhale deeply.  His muscles tensed up as he feared for the worst.   He wasn’t mad at Sasuke for what he did; Naruto knew in himself he would have done the exact same thing, but now they would have to suffer the consequences of saving Minato.

A strong wind erupted from the overcastting dust.  The wind gushed past Naruto, who stood tensely waiting for it to clear.  The dust caused Naruto to close his eyes, but only for a moment as it passed.  

Naruto opened his eyes quickly and standing before him was what he could only describe as a mountain.  The red fur and snarling fangs, Naruto hadn’t expected him to jump this far.  The beast lowered it’s had and smiled at Naruto.

“Hello, Uzumaki Naruto.”  The Kyubbi’s deep evil voice spoke through its clenched teeth.  Naruto raised his head and starred at the monster.

“Hello…  Kyubbi.”


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 14, 2009)

OH................MAH......................GAD!!!!!!! TEH KYUUBI IST FREE! TEH WORLD IST COMIN TA A END!! RUN FO YOR LIVS!


----------



## Teller1 (May 14, 2009)

UPDATE!
tell me wat ya think

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto and the Kyubbi stared each other down.  The Kyubbi stepped one of his massive paws toward Naruto, who quickly flipped a tagged kunai into his hand.  He threw it at the beast. The Kyubbi laughed and smacked the kunai down with one of his tails making the kunai penetrate the ground just beneath him.  He looked past Naruto and saw the members of Team Uzumaki staring at him.  He seemed to be stuck and unable to move any further.

“Naruto, I can control him!” Sasuke yelled loudly.  Naruto turned and smiled.

“Keep him still.”  

The Kyubbi growled and watched as Naruto stepped towards him.  

“I will not be restrained so easily, Uzumaki.”  Kyubbi spoke violently, chakra bubbles sparked from his mouth.  Naruto stared at him.  

“You have no choice!”  Naruto taunted.

“Don’t I? I’m still breathing!”  He shouted.  The power of his voice boomed and sent rocks flying.  One rock was quickly sent hurtling towards Sasuke and smashed into his forehead.  The impact knocked Sasuke off balance and he lost focus of the Kyubbi. 

Quickly the Kyubbi jumped into the air and sent a roar of black chakra spheres smashing into the ground around team Uzumaki.  Sasuke barely jumped away in time.  He looked as a black sphere rocketed towards Minato.  He reached out his arm in a small form of terror.  

Akamaru saw the young boy laying unconscious and quickly ran, evading the attacks, and threw Minato on his back jumping a safe distance away.  Konkuro had Kiba on his back.  The attacks stopped and dust filled the air.

“Naruto I can’t see the Kyubbi!”  Sasuke yelled, frantically searching for the beast.  The dust cleared and his mouth dropped in awe as he saw Naruto single handily holding the Kyubbi back by the snout.  

Naruto had his hands placed at the beasts upper and bottom lips pushing the beast back and holding its mouth together.  Through gritted teeth the beast roared.

“How’d you move that fast?  You were at least a hundred feet from--” 

“Shh…shhh….hush little baby.”  Naruto said.  He released his grip on the beats mouth and smashed his fist into his snout.  The Kyubbi’s body was flung to the side; he quickly smashed on of his tails into the ground, causing more dust and debris to erupt so Sasuke couldn’t catch him long enough to control him.

“Darn it!  NARUTO!”  Sasuke screamed.  

“Let me fight him, Sasuke.  Don’t hold him back unless you think he is going to beat me!”  Naruto said, giving Sasuke a slight smile.  The smoke cleared and the Kyubbi was standing over Naruto, and before anyone could react he smashed his gigantic paw on top of where Naruto stood.

Sasuke grinned, while Konkuro screamed in horror.

“Quite down, Konkuro.”  Sasuke ordered.

_That sly, fox._  Sasuke thought, in reference to Naruto.

_He learned his Fathers transport Jutsu_

Sasuke replayed the incident, the moment the paw crashed down, Naruto threw a kunai into the air and disappeared.

Sasuke looked at the direction the he threw the kunai and sure enough, Naruto was descending on an unsuspected Kyubbi.  He held out his hand and a rasengan erupted from his palm.

“KYUBBI!”  screamed Naruto from the air.

The beast looked up and saw Naruto descending with the rasengan.  He quickly shielded himself with his tails.

Naruto’s eyes widened!  _ NOW!_

He formed an open hand seal and his body disappeared.  He reappeared right beneath the Kyubbi.  

“DOWN HERE!”  Naruto screamed.  The Kyubbi’s eyes widened in shock.

“TRANSPORT JUTSU!” 

“ODAMA RASENGAN!”  Naruto yelled, the small sphere tripled in size and girth.  Naruto smashed the jutsu into the beasts gut.  The impact shook the Kyubbi’s body and sent him flying into the air.  The attack exploded in the air, covering the beast in smoke.  As the Kyubbi began to descend from the sky, His fur began to revert allowing only muscle to be seen.

“NO… I’M NOT FINISHED!”  He yelled.  Opening his mouth, a huge chakra sphere appeared in his mouth as he continued to fall.  The sphere erupted into a blast that struck the ground and caused the earth to melt underneath its power.  Naruto watched in horror as the red beam began to come right at him.  He made a symbol with his hand and disappeared as the beam moved across the ground. 

   The Kyubbi smashed into the ground landing on its feet.  A tail had already disappeared as his muscled began to revert to only bone, with patches of muscle.  Naruto watched as another tail diminished and the muscle gave way to a skeletal fox standing infront him, his bodily organs pumping blood throughtout the body.  The skeletal beast opened its mouth and sent a chakra beam at Naruto. 

Naruto jumped from its attack.

“Rasenshuriken!”  He yelled sending a spiraling jutsu at the beast.  The Kyubbi dodged the attack, except for its red tails, which were still covered in chakra.  The Rasenshuriken sliced through two of them.  The beast began to glow.  Immediately it reverted to its 5 tailed form.  It screamed in pain, as chakra continued to emit from its body.

“Sasuke, NOW!”    Naruto screamed.  Sasuke’s eyes widened as he looked into the depths of Shinratsu’s body.

“I’ve GOT HIM!”  Sasuke yelled, “DO IT NOW!”  

Naruto pulled a scroll from a pouch and stretched it across the ground; he bit his thumbs and drew an elongated symbol.  He ripped his vest open and tore his shirt down the middle revealing his abdomen.  He drew the same symbol on his stomach.  He then clasped his hands together.

“YAJUU ISOU NO JUTSU!”  Naruto yelled.  A green aura erupted from the scroll, partially consuming Naruto.  The green aura then shot out and consumed Shinratsu’s transformed body.  Immediately Shinratsu’s body began reverting back to his regular form; starting at his head and feet moving inward to his chest.  The kyubbi’s chakra filled the green void that consumed both Naruto and Shinratsu.  

Naruto looked at Shinratsu who was just regaining his control over his body.  He stared back at Naruto, unable to move.  Anger filled his eyes as he struggled to move.  

Naruto closed his eyes as his body stopped struggling against the merging with the beast.

_ Welcome home, Kyubbi._


----------



## Attor (May 14, 2009)

Great Chapter! I love some of the witty lines you added.


----------



## Gotas (May 15, 2009)

So, we're back at the beginning. Nice chapters. Sorry for being away, but I had some problems with my computer.


----------



## Teller1 (May 15, 2009)

We're back to Naruto vs Shinratsu.

No interuptions.


----------



## Teller1 (May 21, 2009)

SO guess what.

I wrote the next TWO updates in one sitting...  I emailed it to myself and exited out of Microsoft Word, w/o savings, cuz i figured HEY i emailed it...it is safe!

Well i get home and go to look at my email, and I had only emailed myself....the FIRST paragraph!

>.< so sorry guys, i'm reworking it agani!


----------



## Teller1 (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys I managed to get the first one out again.  It's not exactly the same, i actually like it better than my last one! So hey!  All things happen for a reason!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto panted as the last bit of Kyubbi chakra funneled into his being.  Perspiration poured from his face as he struggled to withstand the pain that the transference caused.  His eyes watered and his breath quickened.  He pounded a fist into the ground hoping to relinquish some of the pain.

“AH!”  He screamed.  The seal on his abdomen emitted a bright blue glow and seemed to slightly turn.  Then, as suddenly as it began, it stopped; the screaming, the pain, all of it.  Naruto looked up from his knelt position only to be locked in a stare with Shinratsu.  Anger filled his eyes.  

“You took away, the key to my immortality!”  Shinratsu yelled.  The prism appearance exploded from his eyes.  Naruto looked to his teammates who were a safe distance away.  He turned back to Shinratsu who was racing towards Naruto at a quick pace.  Naruto tried to jump from his position to take a defense stance, but Shinratsu was too quick and landed a punch into Naruto’s chest, sending him flying backwards.  Naruto applied chakra to his hands as he flipped across the ground.  He thrusted his hands to the ground and immediately he was catapulted into the air.  He spun his body around and held out a hand.

“RASENGAN BAKUHA!”  He yelled as a small rasengan exploded from his hand and shot towards Shinratsu.  The rasengan exploded as it grew closer to Shinratsu in a surprisingly bright glare. 

Sasuke turned quickly to Konkuro who was already a step ahead of him and had Kiba on his back getting ready to move further out.  Sasuke turned to Minato who was starting to wake up.  He picked Minato up slightly.

“Come on, Minato, we have to get further out.  Shinratsu and Naruto’s battle is getting intense.”  Sasuke urged.  Minato squinted threw worn eyes and looked at Sasuke.

“So I wasn’t dreaming, Naruto-senpai… is alive!”  Minato questioned.

“Yes, he is.  And he is fighting Shinratsu now; we have to get out of the way so we won’t become a distraction to him.”  Sasuke said helping Minato to his feet.  As they stood there a stray rock crashed into the ground where Minato had been laying, leaving a small crater.  They looked up to see Shinratsu and Naruto locked in hand to hand combat.  

They quickly joined Konkuro and Akamaru and took shelter back in a small clearing of trees in the forest.  The battle between the Kyubbi and Naruto had destroyed most of the surrounding trees.  Minato lay against a single tree trunk that lay protruded from the ground.  

“Do you think he can win?”  Minato asked, still breathing somewhat heavily.  Sasuke looked at Minato.

“One thing I have learned about Naruto over the ten plus years I’ve known him is… never count him out.  He always has some reserve plan to win…”


Naruto ducked under Shinratsu’s fist, only to replace it with a punch of his own.  Shinratsu pivoted his foot and evaded Naruto’s punch, slightly leaning his body back allowing him the balance to send a kick at Naruto.  Naruto quickly brought his forearms up to block the kick and quickly crashed his elbow into the side of Shinratsu’s leg.  Pain shot up his leg and Shinratsu let out a small cry.  Naruto took advantage of his chance and then landed a few punches in Shinratsu’s chest ending his assault with an elbow to his gut and a quick punch across his face.  

The entire scene had only taken time across a span of one minute.  Shinratsu stood up from the ground that Naruto had knocked him down into.  He stared at Naruto and dusted himself off.  Naruto gave him a small smirk.

“You surprise me more and more, Uzumaki.  Your dedication and perseverance is somewhat admirable.”  Shinratsu said, slightly pausing, “Somewhat…but still futile.  I’m finished playing with you!”  

With those final words Shinratsu clasped his hands together.  His skin began to glow and emit an extremely bright aura of different colors.  His eyes turned solid white, and his hair began to darken.  

--

The glow was so intense it lit the sky where Minato, Sasuke and Kiba stood.  Akamaru turned the other way and covered his ears.  Minato covered his eyes to keep from being blinded, as did Sasuke and Kiba.  

“What’s going on?”  Konkuro asked, still covering his eyes with the fold of his arm. 

“I don’t know!”  Sasuke replied.  Minato, with his eyes closed began running towards where he believed the battle to be happening.

“NARUTO-SENPAI!”

--

The glare subsided and Naruto looked at what he could only guess was Shinratsu.  The figure stood starring at Naruto.  Every inch of his body shined a bright color in an awe striking, almost beautiful pattern.  His pale white, non pupiled, eyes seemed to stare into Naruto’s soul.  He held out a hand and Naruto felt as though something had grabbed his lungs and crushed one of them.  

He fell to the ground, gasping for air.  

_No time to respond _ Naruto thought.  The pain gripped Naruto.  He breathed haphazardly, and forced himself to stand back up and look at Shinratsu.  

Shinratsu raised his hand again, quickly Naruto responded by forming a dual cross, ten clones spewed forth in front of Naruto.  Shinratsu sighed in annoyance and with an easy gesture dispersed the clones.  From the smoke Naruto emerged holding a spiraling rasengan.  He shoved the jutsu into Shinratsu’s chest.  Shinratsu looked down at the point of impact.  The rasengan scratched the layers of his skin away, but they were just replaced with the same bright colored pigment cells that were destroyed.  

Naruto pulled back, keeping the Rasengan in his hands.  He griped his wrist with his left hand.  The rasengan reformed and shrank a small bit.  Naruto held his hand out.

“RASENGAN BAKUHA!”  

The jutsu shot at Shinratsu and hit him directly in his chest.  Smoke and dust erupted around Shinratsu.  

Naruto held his chest, his breathing becoming weak.  He staggered from side to side.  The world began to dim.  

The debris began to clear and from the clearing Shinratsu walked towards Naruto holding a spiraling blue sphere in his hand.


----------



## Gotas (May 22, 2009)

That s.o.b. grabbed the Rasengan!!!

Hey Teller, where're you from?


----------



## Teller1 (May 22, 2009)

Gotas said:


> That s.o.b. grabbed the Rasengan!!!
> 
> Hey Teller, where're you from?



I'm from the grand ole state of Tennessee, in the U-S of A!


----------



## Gotas (May 22, 2009)

Thanks, just to know.


----------



## Teller1 (May 27, 2009)

New update!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto forced his eyes to stay open as he felt the natural energy leave him.  He couldn’t feel the chakra any longer.  His senses where quavering and Shinratsu became nearer to him with every step.  Naruto didn’t know what to do.  He was about to be defeated with his own jutsu.  His eyes closed.

_Naruto…don’t give up._

Naruto’s eyes shot open, looking for the person talking to him… no one was there.  Naruto looked and Shinratsu was getting even closer the rasengan still in his hands.

“You’re finished, Naruto!  I AM GOING TO WIN!”  Shinratsu barked.

_ No he isn’t, Naruto.  You are_  the voice spoke again.

_Who are you… Naruto thought to himself, Father?

Yes!

Naruto’s eyes widened, weakly, in shock.

 I thought you were gone!

 Well I can no longer take a physical form in your mind, aside from your memories, but now my spirit is a part of you, my chakra is a part of you, I am a part of you.  And together we can defeat this enemy.  Remember what you learned, what I taught you.  Your opponent is never invincible.  There is always a way of victory, always a way of escape.  As long as you have passion you can obtain victory!

Naruto eyes shot open as a second wind of energy shot through him.

Once Shinratsu saw Naruto jump to his feet he reared his hand back and rocketed the blue sphere at him.  Naruto dodged the attack, narrowly; surprise was smeared on Naruto’s face.  He couldn’t believe Shinratsu was, not only, unscaved but repelled his own Jutsu.  Naruto thought for only a moment, trying to prepare his next move.  Shinratsu leaned his head towards Naruto, his body shimmering bright different hues.  

“You looked surprised Naruto?  Did you really think you could defeat me?”  He said curtly to Naruto.  Naruto stood looking at Shinratsu, his mind looking for an answer.  Naruto felt the natural energy subside.  Naruto formed a cross at his chest about to disperse a clone so he could replenish his energy.  

Shinratsu saw his moment to attack and like a bolt of lightning shot multiple kunai’s and shurikens at Naruto, all covered in the prism-esque appearance.  Naruto quickly evaded the attacking weapons.  Shinratsu moved his hands around, and the shurikens and kunai’s changed trajectory to go back at Naruto.  

“Not this again!”  Naruto huffed.  He jumped in the air dodging two of the kunai.  He quickly removed one of his own and deflected two shuriken in one movement.  Naruto fell to the ground landing on one knee.  He looked up at Shinratsu and darted towards him.  He dodged a few more kunai and shuriken before being right now Shinratsu.  Naruto pulled out a tagged kunai and threw it at the ground beneath Shinratsu, clasped his hands together and jumped away.  The seal exploded engulfing the ground in flames.    Naruto stood a few feet away from the flames as Shinratsu emerged from them.

“Did you think that would hurt me?”  He asked, his voice deepened. Naruto looked over to his left and saw the area where all his kunai where that his father had taught him to make.  He turned back to Shinratsu.

“No I just hoped it would buy me time!”  Naruto said forming a seal at his chest.  Energy flooded Naruto’s body as he dispersed one of the clones and the new natural energy fueled his body.  He lept backwards as Shinratsu tried to preempt him with a kick.  Naruto sent a fist at him and landed it across his jaw.  Shinratsu stumbled backwards and Naruto just smiled.

“Looks like you’re getting weaker.”  Naruto taunted.   Shinratsu grew angry and jumped at Naruto.  

Naruto jumped backwards again dodging his onslaught of kicks and punches.  Naruto grabbed his fist and twisted around behind Shinratsu’s body kicking him in the back.  Shinratsu quickly responded with a flip using a foot to catch Naruto by surprise and knocking him under his chin.  Naruto flew a few feet in the air before twisting his body and around and bracing for the punch Shinratsu was throwing at him.  The impact shook Naruto a bit, but nothing like before.  He staggered back but quickly rebounded with a swift kick to Shinratsu’s abdomen.  

Naruto and Shinratsu locked in furious collage of punches and kicks.  Minato arrived on the scene looking at the two shinobi battling across what could only be described as a waste land now.  Where a cavern once stood was only mounds of rocks, and were trees once reached towards the heavens, burnt shrub stood in its stead.  Minato saw a fire raging out of the corner of his eyes.  He formed a quick seal and covered the fire in ice.  He turned to see Shinratsu and Naruto both staring each other down, but Shinratsu’s glow seemed unbelievable.  The pattern of colors seemed to almost attract Minato to it, like a bee to honey.  He shook himself.

 Come on, Senpai!  You can do it!


Naruto ducked under Shinratsu’s kick and then evaded a swift movement of his fists.  Naruto miscalculated one of the punches and ended up having Shinratsu nail him in this chest with a punch.  Naruto didn’t allow it to hold him back.  He quickly recovered revealing a kunai in his hand he thrusted it forward with every ounce of strength.  

 If I can just crack through his top layer, I can land a better attack on him.

The kunai smashed against Shinratsu.  A red glow blasted from the point of impact.  Naruto could feel Shinratsu’s body pushing against the kunai.  

“Ahhtckk…”  Naruto muffled as he continued to press the Kunai against Shinratsu.  Shinratsu looked down, his body frozen, unable to move while his body was trying to repel such an attack in such close proximity.  

Minato saw the glow and knew what Naruto was trying to do.  

 He may need my help!  Minato thought to himself,  but what if I just get in his way!  Ugh, I don’t know what to do.  Minato paused, GAH, JUST DO IT!  He yelled at himself clasping his hands together.

“TENSHI YUU NO JUTSU!”  Minato yelled.  The Angelic being took form above Minato once again.  Minato ran at Naruto and Shinratsu, the Angelic being flying above him in suit.

Naruto heard them coming and tilted his head to see who was running at them.  Naruto saw Minato running at him out of the corner of his eye.  He pushed the kunai in deeper hoping Shinratsu wouldn’t notice him coming.  The red glow grew brighter.

“AHH!”  Shinratsu screamed, “You will not penetrate my Kenjitsukin you worthless idiot!”  

“Maybe not by myself, but…--”  Naruto paused, he jumped back and kicked the kunai in as hard as he could.  The red glow crackled.

“But with a little help maybe!  You’re up Minato!”  Naruto yelled as Minato jumped into the air behind him, and the Angel appeared in front of him.  

Shinratsu’s eyes widened he looked down and the kunai was still penetrating from Naruto’s force.

“NO!”  Shinratsu yelled.  Minato formed a hand sign.

“Te Hateshi no Jutsu!”  Minato yelled.  The Angel’s fist began to glow as it flew at Shinratsu.  Once it was close enough it thrusted its fist forward.  The glow around his fist expanded and shot forward.  The attack directly impacted on the kunai, thrusting further into Shinratsu’s kenjitsukin.  The red glow immediately took a black aura and exploded around him.  Naruto covered his face from the blast, as did Minato.  

The blast subsided and smoke filled the desolate arena that Naruto and Shinratsu had been fighting in.

Naruto walked over to Minato and laid a hand on his shoulder.  Minato immediately spun around and hugged his sensai!

“I’m so glad you’re alive!”  Minato cried, as tears whelped in his eyes.  Naruto smiled and hugged him back.

“I’m glad you’re alive also.  But I need you to go now.”  Naruto said.  Minato looked at him curiously.

“Why, Senpai?  Shinratsu is--” 

“Alive…”  Naruto interrupted Minato, looking down at him.  “That was only an outer shell, but I need you to go now so I can finish this.  If he knows you’re here, he’ll use you against me.  I can’t have anything happen to my team!”  Naruto said, a small tear crawled down his face.

“Yes, senpai.”  Minato lowered his head, releasing his jutsu.  

“Thank you.”  Naruto said, turning back to the smoke and debris that was now clearing.  

“Now go.”  
_


----------



## Teller1 (May 29, 2009)

Just some quick info...

I have the next update and i'm working on the one after that... 

I would like to keep some comments in between my posts, jfgm, plz and ty! lol!

Also, if anyone would like a sneak peek at the ending, and maybe try to help me decide HOW to end it, shoot me a PM and let me know!  K  thanks, and COMMENT!


----------



## Gotas (May 30, 2009)

Cool chapter, though, there were some writing mistakes, such as missing words.

About an ending... don't end this, make like a new arc in the village about their lives in the village with Naruto as Hokage and his relationship with Hinata. Maybe you can make another TS and make a story about their kids.


----------



## Teller1 (May 30, 2009)

UPDATE!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




The smoke cleared and standing in the middle was a battered and broken spirited Shinratsu.    Naruto looked at him and examined his exterior.  He looked as though he was wearing unleveled armor across his body.  The cracked colorful layer covered his right side and crept across his face.  His eyes were furrowed in anger.  Sweat poured from his brow and exhaustion rent across his expression.  The kunai still protruded from the cracked frame of Shinratsu near his chest.  

Naruto brought his hands together and breathed lightly.  He began to maneuver his hands strategically around, as though performing an ancient art of kung-fu.  Shinratsu walked from the smoke and ash removing the kunai from this chest, blood spurted from the wound as he quenched in pain.  He turned his gaze to Naruto who was still dancing around like a fairy, Shinratsu thought to himself.  Rage filled him as he continued to watch Naruto, trying to regain some of his strength.

_ How can it be, after all of these years… after all of the strong, skilled, shinobi I’ve fought and killed…? How is it that I find my biggest match in a young punk who is still wet behind the ears?  I am Shinratsu.  I am invincible._ 

Shinratsu formed a seal at his chest as anger continued to flood inside of him.  The remaining kenjitsuken began to glow on his body as chakra began to funnel through him.  A dark haze began to glow around Shinratsu’s being, as his once prism eyes turned a dark crimson.  

Naruto calmly regained his solid stance and focused his eyes on Shinratsu.  He could feel Shinratsu’s chakra boiling.  Naruto knew he had to remain calm if he was going to accomplish what he wanted, no needed to do.  He formed a dual cross and two clones appeared on each side of Naruto.  

Shinratsu turned his gaze to Naruto.  The haze began to circulate around his body.  He then brought his hands together and formed another seal.  The dark circulating haze transformed into an empty spiraling mass of energy that sat directly in front of Shinratsu.  His eyes narrowed in anger and he began to speak loudly.  

“If I have to destroy every fiber of my being… you will not escape death today.  I will destroy you, myself and anyone else that I must.  The Kyubbi will be free, and this world will come to an end!”  Shinratsu shouted.  Naruto shook his head.

“Shinratsu… you are completely blinded by your evil ambition.  You attack people for simply the pure enjoyment to watch them cower at your strength.  But the truth is… you are not strong.  You are weak and pathetic.  And after today, you will never harm anyone again.”  Naruto said pointing a single finger at Shinratsu.

Shinratsu’s anger turned to arrogance as he finished preparing his attack.  He held out a hand and the spiraling mass hovered over the ground, which began to deteriorate.  He smiled and began to manically laugh.  This was it, he thought.  He was going to finish Naruto. 

“SENDO SHOU NO JUTSU!”  Shinratsu yelled as he released the forbidden jutsu.  The spiraling mass quickly straightened out like a snake and shot off towards Naruto.  

Naruto saw the attack and quickly jumped to the side as the jutsu contacted one of his clones and immediately dispersed it.  Then it recoiled and returned to Shinratsu once again spiraling like a snake around a propositioned sphere.  Naruto blinked, surprised.  

_ Dead gummite.  All of his attacks are continuous, stupid kunai, shurikens, and now some death mass that destroys whatever it touches._

Naruto landed swiftly on the ground only to have to evade another attack from Shinratsu’s attack.  Naruto’s other clone wasn’t as lucky as the jutsu constricted around it and caused it to disperse.  

Naruto continued to have to evade the continual attacks.  He jumped again as the Sendou Shou chopped at him.  He flipped into the air, almost too late.  A tuff of hair was caught in the attack and it immediately departed from Naruto’s mass of hair.  He landed on his feet and reached up and touched where there was once a tuff of his blonde hair now was shaven three quarters off.

_ I’ve got to be careful._

Naruto jumped to the side as it attacked once more.  He brought his hand to his side and quickly mustered a rasengan.  As the attack came at him once more, he met it evenly with the rasengan.  

The attacks exploded on contact, sending Naruto flying backwards.  He caught himself in the air just in time to see the black serpent like chakra rocket towards him.  He quickly clasped his hands together and disappeared.  

He appeared close to a mound of rocks where he had one of his father’s kunai’s.  He turned back to Shinratsu who was now only fifteen feet from him.  He formed a dual cross and a mirage of clones appeared.  

“ONE HUNDRED NINJA STRICK!”  Naruto yelled.  Shinratsu turned to see the hundreds of clones heading towards him.

He calmly turned with a motion of his hand and half of the clones dispersed the other half where directly on top of him.  He jumped back, retracted the Sendou Shou and sent it into the congregation of clones.  One of the clones jumped in front of the mass to keep the rest of the clones from being hit by the chakra mass.  Shinratsu retracted his attack but before he could send it out again the clones where on top of him each punching and kicking at him.  Shinratsu dodged the onslaught and managed to conjure up the energy to release the clones, making them disappear in a cloud of smoke.  

As the smoke cleared Shinratsu stood panting.  The Sendou Shou still curled around the air, awaiting its next attack.  He peered around looking for Naruto.  His eyes fixated as he turned around.  Naruto was standing thirty feet away with a spiraling shuriken in his hands.  Quickly in reflex Shinratsu sent his hand forward sending the Sendou Shou directly at Naruto.  

“RasenShuriken!”  Naruto yelled as he released the jutsu from his grasp.  It began to spin wildly as it rocketed towards an impact with the Sendou Shou.  The attacks collided and caused a gust of wind to emit that sent dust flying into the air again.  Naruto stood back, ready to jump from the Sendou.  The dust then seemed to be ordered to disperse and the view became clear as the Rasenshuriken split the Sendou Shou in the middle and followed it directly down flying towards Shinratsu.  Shinratsu’s eyes widened in shock as he forced himself to jump as the jutsu expanded.  

Naruto spun around revealing a tagged kunai and threw it directly at Shinratsu.  Shinratsu threw up his hands to block but was completely taken by surprise when Naruto appeared directly beside the kunai and grasped it in his hands.  He spun around and kicked Shinratsu directly on top of his head sending him hurtling into the field where all the tagged kunai’s lay.  Naruto formed a seal at his hands and disappeared.

Shinratsu stood from the ground shaking, hurting and uncertain of what was going to happen next.  He staggered a few steps and looked up.  He saw Naruto staring at him, his signature jutsu in his hand.  Shinratsu looked down, the remaining kenjitsuken had been torn from his body, and there was no protection left.  

“I give up…”


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 30, 2009)

*Finally He Gave Up. That Was One Hell Of A Battle.*


----------



## Teller1 (May 30, 2009)

Want this next chpt?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 30, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> Want this next chpt?



*You Mean Want Next Chapter. Why Not I Wanna Know How Your Story Progress.  Thats Why Can't Wait For The Next Chapter.
*
 *+REP*


----------



## Teller1 (May 30, 2009)

here ya'll go...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto stood feet away from the now cowering Shinratsu.  His arms slumped; his dark once tuffed had laid down covering his face, his mouth revealing his uneasy breathing.  Shinratsu stood weakly to his knees.  He pushed his hair back out of his face revealing his dark, weak eyes.  

Naruto held the rasengan in his hand.  His eyes examined Shinratsu.  His anger and frustration pushed him to just end his life.  Naruto looked away for a moment.

_If I kill him in cold blood, I’ll be no different!_  Naruto shook his head in anger and gripped his left fist.

“You don’t deserve to live…”  Naruto snarled.  Shinratsu’s eyes widened in terror.

“You win!  Let me live, I’ve learned my lesson!”  Shinratsu said falling back and scurrying away from Naruto.  He toppled over numerous tagged kunai, laid across the ground.

Naruto released his jutsu and looked at Shinratsu.  He lowered his head and let a calm breeze blow through his fingertips.  He raised his head up again and looked at Shinratsu.

“You don’t deserve to live, but… you will… and if you ever as much show your face in the fire country…”  Naruto paused, gritting his teeth, “I will kill you.”  He said turning and walking away from him.

The words sent the final blow to Shinratsu’s subconscious.  His eyes furled over in the prism-esque appearance, as the kunai that lay across the field began to rise from the ground.  Shinratsu flexed his hand and the kunai began to rocket towards Naruto.

Naruto sensed Shinratsu’s chakra expand and knew exactly what he was doing.  He quickly brought his hands to his chest forming a seal, immediately Naruto disappeared.  

Shinratsu felt his stomach crawl into his throat.  Suddenly he felt someone breathing on his neck and then a small whisper.

“I was hoping you would do that.”  Naruto said.  Shinratsu spun around wielding a kunai and thrusted his arm towards Naruto’s chest.  Naruto gripped his hand stopping his attack and pushed his arms down quickly.  He then recovered by bringing his right hand down and created a small compacted Rasengan.

“RASENGAN BAKUHA!”  Naruto shouted as the sphere shot from his hand and nailed Shinratsu in the chest.  As it began to carry him away Naruto formed a seal and disappeared, reappearing a few yards in away in the path of the screaming Shinratsu.  He brought his hand down and formed another rasengan.

“RASENGAN BAKUHA!”  He shouted shooting his second attack and hitting Shinratsu directly in the back.   The two jutsus began to battle against one another with Shinratsu in the middle.  Naruto then threw a tagged kunai into the air directly above Shinratsu, disappearing and reappearing in mid air above Shinratsu who was sandwiched between two countering attacks.  Naruto raised his hand into the air, a small rasengan spurted to life, and he quickly manipulated it with his chakra until it took the shuriken shape.

“RASENSHURIKEN!”  Naruto yelled once more sending the attack spiraling to the earth, colliding directly on top of Shinratsu.  Naruto disappeared and reappeared by the rock mounds once more.  He turned and looked as the three jutsu’s collided together and exploded.  

The sky looked as though a pillar of light split through the heavens and pierced directly to the ground.  It began to grow in diameter consuming the ground around it.  Outside of the sound of the explosion and the swirling of the wind, Naruto could faintly hear the cry of Shinratsu fading away to nothing.  

The pillar of energy began to shrink and fade away, revealing the small canyon sized crater that forged itself into the earths crust in the midst Toku.  Naruto peered down in the midst and laying dead was the charred remains of Shinratsu’s body, decapitated and amputated of most his extremities.  

Naruto slid down the side of the crater and found himself next to the body.  He removed a tag from a pouch and placed it on the body.  He then formed a seal and immediately the seal burned up and the remains disintegrated.  

Naruto turned as a strong wind blew through the air Naruto saw his cloak floating by in the wind.  He jumped into the air, stylishly putting his coat on with out forcing it around his arms.  He landed swiftly back on his feet and walked out of the canyon.  

As he topped the crest he peered out and saw his team walking towards him.  Sasuke, Minato, Konkuro, and Akamaru with Kiba on his back who had started to wake up.  Smile gleaned from their faces as they saw their leader emerge from the crater victorious.  Naruto was tired and fatigue had begun to sit in on him.  He looked at his team and smiled.  

“You guys were great!  If it weren’t for you guys, this mission would have been a failure.”  Naruto complimented.  

The group all had looks of amazement on their faces.  Naruto had single handily rescued them and defeated Shinratsu, yet he was placing all the glory in the laps of his teammates.  Sasuke was the most taken back by this.  He remembered back when Naruto was younger running around pronouncing himself as the best shinobi in the leaf and yet here he stood, giving the victory to his team and not to himself.  Sasuke bowed his head.

_ This is Honor._  He thought to himself.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 30, 2009)

I Think Naruto Over Kill Him. 2x“RASENGAN BAKUHA!”, “RASENSHURIKEN!” & A Tag. Wow 

Lolz You Made My Day.


----------



## Teller1 (May 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Think Naruto Over Kill Him. 2x?RASENGAN BAKUHA!?, ?RASENSHURIKEN!? & A Tag. Wow
> 
> Lolz You Made My Day.



What can I say...he pissed Naruto off.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 30, 2009)

You Got That Right. I Am Happy With The Way That Freak Died.


----------



## Teller1 (May 30, 2009)

Here is the wrap up for this chpt.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Team Uzumaki traveled to the stream that they had started at during their journey through the mountains.  Naruto laid his head back against a tree and drank some of the spring water.  The cool liquid seemed to spoil is mouth in joy as he seemed to be unable to retreat the canteen from his lips.  After he finished it off he let out a sigh of relief.

Kiba was sitting up now with his wound patched he was still hurt but was acting like the same old Kiba, playing a small game of fetch with Akamaru.  Naruto smiled when Akamaru accidentally ran to fast and knocked over the injured Kiba, who proceeded to yell at Akamaru for his clumsiness.   The others laughed as they ate the rest of their food.

The team sat around and discussed what they were going to do once they got back to Konohagakure.  Sasuke talked about how he was going to ask Sakura to marry him and how he felt like she was “the one.”  Kiba talked simply about training and maybe starting to pursue Ino or one of the other girls.  Konkuro had nothing to say other than he wanted to get back to Suna, as quickly as he could.  

Minato looked at the group and lowered his head.

“What’s wrong, Minato?”  Naruto asked.   Minato raised his head, his eyes had begin to fill with tears.

“I don’t want to leave you guys.”  Minato said, somewhat whimpering.  The group of men was taken back by this showing of emotion.  Naruto leaned forward and placed a hand on Minato’s back.

“ Then don’t.”  Naruto said.  Minato perked his head up.

“What?”

“I said… then don’t leave us.  Come to Konoha as part of the exchange program.  You can join the ninja academy and begin getting proper training, and after the program you can decide to join as a citizen, all under my supervision, of course.”  Naruto said, giving him a slight wink.  Minato’s face lit up in excitement as he jumped on Naruto hugging him.

“Thank you, Senpai… thank you!”  Minato told him.  Naruto smiled and patted his back.  Minato laid back and began whistling to himself.  Naruto looked at the rest of the group.  

“Well boys, tomorrow we head home!”


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 30, 2009)

*So Sweet. Minato Is Lucky To Be Trained Under Naruto. *

Hehe Next Chapter Naruto Will Reunite With Hinata Lolz.


----------



## Teller1 (May 30, 2009)

HA....   _maybe_


----------



## Willez (May 30, 2009)

Please do let him, lol. I find NaruHina a very good match.
Great story, and update soon!


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2009)

more please


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 1, 2009)

still deciding what to do now, whether to end...or what but here ya go!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Team Uzumaki walked back to the new gates of Konohagakure.  The broad cherry wood doors had metal décor artistically formed the Leaf Villages emblem.  The tall walls spread down the line of trees.  Naruto looked at Sasuke.

“Wow, they look amazing.  They’ve really been bust since we’ve been gone!”  Naruto said with hands propped on his side.  He looked down to Minato.

“You’re going to love it here!”  Naruto said winking at Minato.

“I know I will!”  Minato said giving Naruto the same wink back.

Naruto looked over his team.  He smiled at them and sighed.

“Well, its time to get home!”  Naruto said as the massive doors that lead into the village were opened and they began to walk inside.

As the doors fully parted they were greeted in the roads by the entire village.  People were throwing streamers and yelling cheers for team Uzumaki.  A horse drawn, topless carriage pulled around and the gentleman driving urged the team to step aboard the carriage.

They sat back and traveled through the city, waiving at the crowd as they passed them.  Naruto looked around.  He then leaned over to Kiba.

“I wonder where Shikamaru, Shino and Choji are?”  

“I’d imagine they may be at the Hokage tower waiting for us.”  Kiba spoke loudly to try and drown out the crowd.  Naruto nodded and in a flash he jumped from the carriage and was running from roof to roof.  Kiba fell backwards.

“NARUTO, what do you think you’re doing?!”  He yelled.  Naruto turned and winked.

“I bet everyone’s up there.  I don’t feel like waiting any longer!”  he yelled back as his voice began to fade in with the crowds.  Kiba shook his head and looked at Akamaru, Sasuke and Minato.  

“Well let’s soak it up while we can, boys!”  Kiba said waiving at the people.  Sasuke and Minato looked at each other and winked.  

“Ya!  Love us!  We killed defeated the enemy!”  Kiba said smiling from ear to here.  He turned to Minato and Sasuke, but he was alone with Akamaru on the carriage.  His eyes bugged out of his head.

“HEY!  WHERE’D THEY GO?”  He yelled.  Akamaru nodded towards the roof.  Kiba looked and sure enough Sasuke and Minato were jumping from roof to roof like Naruto.  Kiba shrugged and sat back in the carriage and continued to waive.

“Ah, well they don’t have to soak it up we will won’t we buddy?”  Kiba said to Akamaru, who was wagging his tail and waiving his paw.  Akamaru looked at Kiba and gave a slight bark.  Kiba began to laugh and petted his friend on the head.

“You’re one funny dog!” 


Naruto stood at the doors leading to the Hokage’s tower.  He turned just in time and saw Sasuke and Minato shushin directly behind him.  He smiled at his team and already knew that Kiba had stayed behind to soak up the glory.  He turned back to the door and pulled it opened.  The team walked past the portraits of the Hokage’s and began to walk up the stairs.  As they passed different individuals they were greeted by them bowing in appreciation.  

Naruto bowed his head in return but didn’t allow any time for socializing and continued steadfastly towards the Hokage’s office.  He topped the stairs and turned down the corridor.  It was all knew the floor, the walls, but the general outline of the tower had remained the same.  He walked to the Hokage’s door and slightly knocked three times. 

“Who’s there?”  came the voice of Tsunade.  Sasuke and Minato stood behind Naruto.

“Uchiha, Sasuke”

“Sunoco, Minato!”

“…Uzumaki…Naruto”


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 2, 2009)

*Nope Continue. Until Naruto Become Hokage Or Get Married & Bunch Of Children's. Lolz*


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm thinking I'm gonna finish this story out and create a new thread for future ones...or is there a way i can rename this thread?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 2, 2009)

I See. You Can Ask A Mod For Renaming This Thread.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Update, lol this one is a long one.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Final updates of the Night Konoha stood still. The Tsuihousha arc. 

The three comrades walked through the Hokage’s door.  As the light from the windows settled and allowed them to see the room.  Naruto looked over the people in the room.  Konohamaru, Shino, Choji, Shikamaru, Ino, Sakura, Tsunade and Hinata were all standing, waiting in the room.  Naruto and Hinata’s eyes met from across the space between them.  Naruto’s heart seemed to escape his chest cavity and crawl into his mouth.  He closed his eyes and calmed his breathing.  

“Team Uzumaki reporting to the Hokage the successful destruction of the team Tsuihousha, who brought destruction and death to Konohagakure.  The team members where destroyed and their plans where stopped.  The team consisted of, Doukae, Omoibenda, Konpaku, Zetsumei and Shinratsu as the lead members.  Subsequent members where Musaki, Kenpaichi, and Kato, who were also taken care of.”  Naruto said walking to the Hokage’s desk and placing his report on her desk.

The room remained silent.  Naruto focused his eyes on the Hokage.  Tsunade sat at her desk and opened the manila folder.  She pulled out the first page and read over the debrief of the mission.  She pulled out a stamp from her desk and rolled it lightly in a pad of ink.  She then stamped it on the front page and looked back at Naruto.

“Team Uzumaki’s mission is a success.”   Tsunade said smiling.  The room erupted in applause and cheers.  Everyone gathered around Naruto and the others patting them on the back and congratulating him.  

Tsunade stood from her desk and silenced the room.  Everyone quickly parted from the Team and stood quietly in the room.  Tsunade peered at the team again and then put her focus on Minato.

“Young man, step forward…”  Tsunade said and Minato obediently stepped forward.

“You are not from the leaf village, yet you risked your life to help take down the men responsible.  I understand you are the young age of 10 now?”  Minato nodded, “You have shown great skill and courage beyond your years, and for your aid Konohagakure is eternally grateful.   It is my proclamation that you can stay in our village under the training of Jounin, Uzumaki Naruto, until your sixteenth birthday at which point and time you may decide to become a member of Konohagakure.”  Tsunade said as she bent down and signed a piece of paper.  She leaned up and handed it to Minato.

“This is your charter of agreement signed by me.  This will get you into the academy and let you sign up for the chuunin exams.”  Tsunade finished.  Minato grasped the charter in his hands as a smile crept across his face.

“Thank you so much!”  Minato said.  Tsunade nodded at Minato and then looked to the rest of the room.

“Tonight we will be holding a celebration for Team Uzumaki on their success.  It will be held in the newly built town hall.  It will start at six o’clock, so be sure to be there.  You’re dismissed.”  Tsunade said, fulfilling the last step of her Hokage duty.  

Everyone gathered around them, Sakura wrapped her arms around Sasuke and everyone began to congratulate Minato on his success.  Naruto skillfully grabbed Hinata and disappeared from the room to the hallway.  Hinata smiled as Naruto wrapped his hands around her waist and lightly kissed her on the forehead.  She blushed and looked up at him.

“I missed you.”  He said pressing his lips a little harder against hers.  She kissed him back as she began to lose herself in his arms.  She pulled back and looked at him.

“I missed you too, Naruto-kun.”  She said smiling.  They embraced for another moment before walking back into the room.  The room fell silent when they saw them walk back in.  Sakura smiled snidely at them.

“Is there something you want to tell us?”  she said laughing.  Hinata turned bright red and Naruto began to grin as he began to scratch the back of his head.  Hinata face continued to darken in embarrassment and then she passed out.  Naruto quickly caught her before she fell to the ground.  He looked back at the room full of people and smiled.

“I think…we’re dating.”  Naruto said.  The room once again roared in cheers.  

It took a few minutes for them to wake Hinata up from her passed out state.  When she opened her eyes, Naruto was the first person she saw, which she didn’t mind at all.  Naruto smiled at her.

“Let’s get you home so you can get ready for the dinner tonight.”  Naruto said.  Sasuke, Sakura and the others had left already going home to get ready for the dinner.  Minato stayed along with Naruto, since he would be staying with him for a while.  Naruto helped Hinata from the couch and turned to Minato pulling out a set of keys.  

“Here head to my apartment and I’ll be there soon.”  Naruto said to Minato.

“Your apartment isn’t there anymore…”  Tsunade interrupted.  Naruto looked at her raising an eyebrow.

“It was there when I left.”  Naruto said curiously.  Tsunade laughed.

“Well I had it torn down and a house built there in its stead.”  Tsunade said calmly.  Naruto’s face turned red.

“WHAT?  WHY WOULD YOU TEAR DOWN MY APARTMENT WHILE I WAS AWAY ON A MISSION FOR YOU!”  Naruto yelled.  Tsunade looked at him crossly.

“Watch how you speak to the Hokage--” Tsunade said, “ I had it built in appreciation for you.”  She said, pulling a set of keys from her desk, “Take Hinata home and I will escort Minato to your house.”  

Naruto nodded feeling somewhat bad for yelling at Tsunade.  

“That sounds good, sorry.”  Naruto said.  Tsunade smiled and nodded.

“Its fine, now go take her home and then come to your house.  We need to have a private meeting.”  Tsunade said.  Naruto nodded and walked with Hinata out of the room.  Tsunade turned to Minato and smiled.

“Are you ready?”  She asked.  Minato nodded.  Tsunade seemed like a very pleasant middle-aged woman.  Naruto had explained that she was, in fact, not young at all, but had powerful jutsu that allowed her to appear a younger age.  She looked, to Minato, as though she was in her late fifties.  He smiled and followed her from the Hokage’s tower.

“I hope you will enjoy your stay in Konoha.”  Tsunade said as they passed buildings in a steady walk.  A team of ANBU where quickly jumping from building to building keeping an eye for anything suspicious to hurt the Hokage.  Minato watched as they skillfully stayed at pace.  He looked back to the Hokage.

“Yes, Hokage-sama, I am sure I will.  If nothing else I will enjoy learning under Senpai.  He is the most fascinating shinobi I have ever met.  Which I haven’t met a lot, but he is just amazing!”  Minato said somewhat exuberantly.  Tsunade smiled.

She looked at the young shinobi and was amazed at how much he reminded her of Naruto.  She saw Naruto’s headband across his forehead and smiled.  Naruto must really see something in this kid to taken to him so much.  She thought for a moment, of course… Naruto always seems to take to everyone, no problem.  But, Minato seemed to be a pretty fitting name for this young shinobi.  She looked up and realized they were standing in front of his house.

“We are here.”


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato looked up and his mouth dropped.  The house was amazing.  It was two stories with 4 wide pillars on the front porch that led to two huge dark wood doors that had narrow golden handles.  The house had a modern décor about it; it was white with navy blue shudders around the many windows that were placed around the house.  The triangular roof housed two independent windows.  Minato looked at the front of the house which was decorated with beautiful bushes around the house.  

“Wow, this is a beautiful house!”  He said, his eyes wide in shock.  Tsunade smiled.

“Thank you.  I realize it may seem a little over the top for Naruto, but… He will need something like this in the days to come.”  She said walking up to the house.  They were met by a man who opened the door.

“Hello, Hokage-sama.”  The man said lowering his head.

“Hello Ira.  This is Sunoco, Minato.”  Tsunade said revealing Minato who was standing behind her, “He will be staying here with Naruto.”  Ira lowered his head to Minato.

“Master Minato.”  

Minato looked at Ira and raised an eyebrow.

“You don’t have to call me---”

“But I will call you master.”  Ira said looking stern at Minato, “It is a sign of respect and honor that you deserve.”  Ira said smiling at Minato. 

“Uh…ok call me whatever you want!”  Minato said, somewhat taken back by Ira.  Minato and Tsunade continued into the house.

The entrance and hallway floors where a beautiful hardwood that gave way to a comfortable onyx colored carpet and had casual furniture decorated in the living room.  The walls were decorated with pictures of Naruto and his friends.  The house was nice but not to out of touch of Naruto’s person. 

Tsunade finished showing Minato the house and his room and then left Minato upstairs to give him time to get ready for the dinner.  He opened the closet in his room and it was filled with clothes.  Tsunade had told him that she had some clothes sent to the house for him.  He just couldn’t believe that she was being so nice to him.  He pulled out one of the dress shirts and pants from the closet.  He wasn’t sure if it was the right combination but he guessed that a white shirt with black pants would be appropriate for any occasion. 

He looked around his room, which had the touch of a kid.  Blue walls with various pictures of the village and some toys sat on the dresser and a bed that was laced with a casual black comforter and two feather pillows. 

He finished putting his clothes on for the evening and tied his dress shoes.  He pulled out a tie and began to try to tie it.  

“Right over left, under the loop…and pull through! GOT IT!”  He said in glee, he looked in the mirror only to be disappointed and see the tie looking like he had been in a fight with a cat, and it had won.  He untied it and let it rest around his neck.

_ I’ll just let Hinata or someone tie it for me!_ He thought to himself walking out of the house.  He began to walk down the stairs but heard voices talking.  He crept against the wall and tried to listen.

“Hokage-sama, I really don’t know what to say about all of this…”  Minato heard Naruto say.

“Don’t worry; this is the least that we could do to repay you for what you’ve done.  The rest of your team has been equally compensated, almost…  but your going to need a house to entertain guests and dignitaries of sorts, when they come through.”

“Why would I need to house dignitaries or guests?”  

Minato could hear Tsunade sigh heavily.

“As you know Naruto I am getting old, and I am getting to the point where I can no longer perform my Hokage duties… in two weeks I will resign my title of Hokage and pass the torch… and the council and I have come to an unanimous decision to elect you as the sixth Hokage.”

Minato couldn’t hear anything.  He wasn’t sure if they were talking low or if they were saying anything at all.

_  WOW…Naruto will be the sixth, AWESOME.  The sixth is my Sensei._

He leaned down a little further to try and hear the conversation.  

“I…I…don’t..know…wow…”  Minato leaned further but miscalculated his balance and ended up crashing down stairs.  At the bottom of the stairs he groaned a little in pain.  He peered up and saw The Hokage and Naruto staring down at him.

“So…Hokage, huh?”  Minato said smiling casually.




What do you guys think?

What would the sixth be called if the 4th is yondaime?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 2, 2009)

*No Naruhina Scene. *

*Finally Naruto Got A Better Place To Live. Lolz*


*6th Hokage is known as Rukdiaime Hokage.*
Rukdiaime Hokage Was Mentioned By Lady Tusanade & Konohamru In Naruto Shippuuden Episode 01.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Final chapter of TNKSS!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minato rubbed his backside where he had fell and most likely bruised it. Naruto and he were walking to the new town hall for their reception that night.  Tsunade had offered them a means of transportation to got to the hall, but Naruto declined and decided he wanted to walk through the city.

Naruto was dressed casually in a pair of khaki’s and an untucked button up.  He was careful not to wrinkle it and to try and keep his shoes on the road as to not stir up dust to dirty his clothes.  Naruto just didn’t want to get in a suit and tie.  And above that he had a lot on his mind, so he in fact really didn’t desire to attend this party, although it was in his honor.

Naruto placed his hands in his pocket and continued to walk in silence with Minato.  Every once in a while Naruto would look to his side and catch Minato staring at him.  Finally after the fifth time, Naruto smiled and looked at him.

“What’s wrong?”  He asked.  Minato looked straight ahead, unsure if he was in trouble for staring.  After a moment he realized that Naruto wasn’t angry and he looked at him.

“Well we’ve been walking well over thirty minutes and we’ve passed the road for the town hall three times…”  Minato paused while Naruto looked puzzle at the realization that they had already passed the town hall, “…Well I was just wondering if everything is alright, you haven’t said two words since we left your house.”

Naruto walked a few steps in silence, but then stopped in the road and looked at Minato.

“I am fine.  I just have a lot to contemplate.  I mean I just found out that in two weeks I am becoming the 6th Hokage... the Dokdiaime.”  Naruto sighed turning down the street in front of the Town Hall.

“It is just a lot to take in.”  Naruto smiled.  Minato lowered his head, somewhat thinking to himself.

“Don’t worry, Senpai.  I am sure you are going to be the greatest Hokage ever… even better than your father!”  Minato said smiling.

Naruto looked at his young student and laughed.

“You remind me of myself ten years ago.”  Naruto said chuckling.

After a few more moments of light talk, the duo walked up the steps leading to the town hall.  The greeters saw Naruto coming and opened the door.  They nodded to one another as they passed through.  

“The dinner will be held in the main hall, down the hall and to the right.”  One of  the men stated pointing Naruto and Minato to the correct direction.  They thanked him and continued walking.  

As they neared the doors leading to the main hall another gentleman stood in front of the door and politely asked for their names.  When he came to the realization as to who they were he quickly straightened his posture and urged them to wait for one moment.

“I must introduce you, on behalf of the Hokage.”    Naruto and Minato agreed to wait.  The gentleman walked through the doors and from the outside they could hear him.

“Introducing, guests of Honor, Sunoco, Minato and Uzumaki, Naruto.”  

The room exploded in applause and cheers.  Minato looked at Naruto.

“It sounds like the whole village is in there!”

Naruto chuckled and walked Minato through the door.   Minato’s eyes widened in shock, the room was full of people cheering and applauding.  People were dancing and eating and drinking.  He was amazed at the amount of people in one place.

Naruto looked across the hall and saw the Hokage’s tables where Ino, Konohamaru, Shino, Kiba, and to his surprise Akamaru, Shikamaru Sasuke and Choji were already sitting waiting for him.  Tsunade motioned him to come to the table. Naruto motioned Minato to follow him.  He skillfully jumped to a balcony that looked over the hall.  The room was actually surrounded by them, probably for guests from other villages.  Naruto and Minato jumped from each one to the next one until they were directly above the table.  They skillfully flipped down and landed swiftly on their feet with out throwing one hair or piece of clothing out of place.

“You’re such a show off, Naruto!”  Ino said laughing.  Naruto smiled and looked at his friends.

“It’s great that all of you guys are here!”  He said smiling.  Tsunade pulled a chair back next to her for Naruto and then went down one chair and pulled another one out for Minato.  Naruto sat down and smiled at the precessions.  He looked over and saw the empty chair that separated him from Minato.  He leaned over to Tsunade.

“Who is the chair for?”  He asked.  Tsunade looked at him and smiled.  She then turned and pointed at the door.  From the entrance emerged Hyuga, Hinata.  Naruto’s mouth dropped as she walked in.  She was wearing at beautiful thin strapped purple silk dress that grabbed her body at all the right areas.  He began to feel his heart race in his ear drums.  

Naruto placed a hand on his neck and looked down.  _ She can’t be seen with a slob like this…  Okay, I left some kunai’s randomly through the city, so I can zip home and zip back, and no one will know the better._

Naruto removed a tagged kunai from under his shirt, placing it a few feet away from the table.

“What the crap, Naruto?  You brought a kunai to dinner?”  Sakura yelled.  Naruto smiled at her.

“I can bet a bowl of ramen that every single guy at this table is carrying some for of weapon.”  

The guys all began to whistle as Naruto formed a seal and disappeared.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hinata began to walk down the stairs when she felt a hand on her shoulder.

“Excuse me, beautiful Madam.” Her cheeks blushed as she turned and saw Naruto standing in front of her in a black suit now that had a matching purple tie.  Hinata was somewhat stunned.

“I just saw you across the room in khaki’s and a button up?”  She said somewhat questioning.  Naruto simply smiled.

“Well once I saw how amazing you looked I couldn’t have you being seen sitting next to a slob, so I just shot home real quick and put something more appropriate on!”

Hinata blushed but still didn’t understand.  Naruto placed his hand around her waist and began walking her down the stairs.

“But that still doesn’t explain how you got there and back so—” Hinata was interrupted by a swirl of the room and wind.  She suddenly was standing behind Tsunade and the others.  Her chest heaved quickly in and out as she tried processing what had just happened.  Naruto leaned over to her and kissed her cheek.

“I have a few tricks up my sleeves.”  He whispered in her ear as he pulled away and revealed her seat next to his.  She sat down and smiled at the rest of the table and talked with Ino and Sakura for a few moments.  The table exchanged laughs while the dinner continued.  Naruto leaned over to Hinata.

“I need to tell you something after the dinner.”  He said breathing into her ear.  Hinata felt chills down her spine as she turned to him; she leaned in and kissed him on the lips.

“Be careful where you breathe.”  She said winking at him.  He kissed her again and laughed.

“Yes mam”

After about a half hour of eating the table all went to the dance floor and began to dance and talk to the other villagers and their friends.  And after about another half hour Tsunade walked to a microphone podium. The crowd fell silent as she began to speak.

“Six months ago our village was attacked by a gang known as Tsuihousha…  We lost many loved ones that day.  But from then we have grown, a stronger village.  A lot of which the thanks belongs to you and all of your hard work as a village.  But, some of the glory belongs to a team of skilled shinobi who left the village seeking out recompense for the tragedy that fell upon us.  That team was Team Uzumaki.”  She paused for a moment as the crowd cheered; once it subsided she continued to speak.

“Please, Team Uzumaki, and all participants of this mission, come to the stage.”

Naruto, Sasuke, Minato, Kiba and Akamaru, Ino, Shino, Shikamaru and Konohamaru all walked onto the stage.

“Because of this brave men and women, you were able to sleep the past six months knowing that justice would be brought to the culprits.  We owe these gentlemen…and lady,” Tsunade winked at Ino, “Our deepest gratitude.  And to show some of our support we are going to allow the leader of the team to crisson this hall, by naming it himself.  Please applaud, cheer and yell as I welcome to the microphone the leader of Team Uzumaki… none other than, Uzumaki, Naruto!”

The crowd exploded in cheers as Naruto walked to the podium.  He leaned into Tsunade.

“You never said anything about a speech.”  

She laughed and leaned in his ear.

“It’s all part of politics, better get used to it!”

Naruto winked at her.  

“You got it!”

Naruto stood at the podium for a moment while the crowd finished their applause.  He leaned into the stand and smiled at the audience.

“The greatest honor I can ever have is to accomplish a mission for my village.  When the Hokage spoke to me and told me to gather a team and head after this clan of bandits… all I could think of was recompense and revenge.  But I learned a tough lesson during this mission.”  He paused for a moment, letting his words sink into their minds.  

“… A good leader is not based upon the number of missions he accomplishes, or the number of shinobi he has defeated in battle.”

He turned to his teammates.

“A good leader is someone who at the end of the day, can lay his head down and know that he put his followers and teammates before himself.  That he cared about their safety above his own.” 

There were a few people who began to applaud but Naruto silenced them.

“If it had not been for this magnificent team of shinobi, I would have never accomplished the mission laid out before me.  Their efforts, skills and dedication to the mission superseded any ability of my own.  With their help, and the aid of the Kazekage and his administration, we were able to infiltrate Tsuihousha’s base of operations and tear them down.”

The room exploded in cheers and Naruto allowed them to cheer for a moment.  After a few moments he motioned for them to be silent.

“I want everyone to know how much I love this village.  I have grown up in Konohagakure.  I started out as a troubled child who felt alone.  And over the years I learned of the burden that I have had to carry as the vessel of the nine tailed monster…”

The crowd fell quiet.  Naruto was almost certain they were going to begin the stoning process.  But he looked down, and to his surprise tears were falling down from some of their faces.  The idea of them crying at his speech gripped him.

“As I grew older you began to accept me more and more.  We weren’t sure how to deal with one another, but we managed to grow a bond.  And from that bond I have grown a desire to protect you…all of you.  I’ve grown a passion to do whatever was necessary to keep this village safe.  And from that passion has grown a love…” he paused for a moment.

“A love that allows me to remember that dreadful night when we lost our loved ones, six months ago. And for their memory I want to name this hall, Remembrance.  So that we will always remember the night Konoha stood still.”




Thank you for reading my fanfic.  I appreciate everyone for your support and comments.  I hope you enjoyed this journey through my world of Naruto.

I will be bringing more stories along, but for now, at least, I'll be taking a break, probably for a couple weeks.  

Again thank you all.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 6, 2009)

*Truly Wonderful Speech By Naruto At The End. *

*Hope To Read More Of Your Fiction Soon.* *How About Writing Akatsuki Fiction.*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 13, 2009)

That was awesome! Just read it all in one sitting! Crazzzy good, though I don't like NaruHina. Other than that, it was good and original.


----------



## Gotas (Aug 11, 2009)

I...AM...BACK!! Did you miss me Teller? I sure missed your fanfic. Great ending! 

I'm looking forward to your next FF and if it's as good as this one it'll surelly be a success


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 11, 2009)

HA I have missed you!

I already have startd on my next fiction, it is in my signature for a link!


----------



## Gotas (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks mate. I'll check it out


----------



## BrainTrain (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty awesome fanfic, bro. Im a little over half way and im hooked!


----------

